# 2017 - What did you do with your lawn today?



## dfw_pilot

I let the dog out today, February 1st, and saw some green peaking out through the dormant grass.



Someone needs to tell this Bermuda that even though it was 78°F yesterday, it's not time to come up yet. I still have lots to do before it's time to scalp!


----------



## Redtenchu

After seeing your post I took a walk around the yard and sure enough, I have green!





Also some green I'm not too happy about....


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sadly, I have more of that type of green, too.


----------



## J_nick

Green Bermuda and Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow???


----------



## Redtenchu

Haha, and the temps dropped below freezing today! Maybe he is right?


----------



## Redtenchu

I'm planning my scalp for Sunday afternoon. Getting excited for the new season.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Scalping so soon? I want to start mine around March 1st.


----------



## Ware

I'm strongly considering 2-3 "incremental" scalps between now and then... to ease the pain of dealing with all those clippings.


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> I'm strongly considering 2-3 "incremental" scalps between now and then... to ease the pain of dealing with all those clippings.


 :twisted: burn 'em :twisted: I'm considering it.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm strongly considering 2-3 "incremental" scalps between now and then... to ease the pain of dealing with all those clippings.
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: burn 'em :twisted: I'm considering it.
Click to expand...

It might look bad for a city council member to torch a giant pile of clippings - I _think_ we have an ordinance prohibiting it. 

On another note, these warm days are wearing out their welcome - it's February:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> I'm strongly considering 2-3 "incremental" scalps between now and then... to ease the pain of dealing with all those clippings.


This is how I always do it as it's too hard for a reel mower to take it all down in one swath. I usually start with the rotary until I get to the lowest setting and then switch to the reel trying to go down in .25" increments. My city has bulk yard waste pick up on Mondays, so you just have to set the bags out by the curb and they will come pick them up as long as they are under 50 lbs.


----------



## Ware

I scalped from 3/4" down to 1/2" (via 5/8") today. I will probably take it a little further, but not today - I have a date with John Wick: Chapter 2.

One thing I hate about scalping, other than the mess it creates, is that it gets so much more difficult as you get deeper into the canopy.

Over the next week or two I would like to scalp down to around 3/8" and then run the dethatcher over it.



















The result was (6) bags of clippings for about 7k square feet of grass.


----------



## Redtenchu

Nice work Ware!

I too, began to scalp the lawn.

Before pictures:




I tried out the little Verticutter/Sarafier 
(review coming later): 










Next, I got my Honda rotory mower out to suck up the clippings: 






Tomorrow I plan to use the electric verticutter/scarifier in the opposite direction and collect those clippings before I get the Reel out for its first cut this year. I'm still unsure what my scalp HOC will be, but I plan to go very low!


----------



## J_nick

That little verticutter looks like it did a pretty good job! I can't wait to read the review. What HOC did you have it set at?


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> That little verticutter looks like it did a pretty good job! I can't wait to read the review. What HOC did you have it set at?


I had it set to the lowest setting. It was definitely in the dirt!


----------



## Mightyquinn

What kind of blades does it have?

I usually try to rake up most of the debris before I take the rotary over it as it is more efficient and faster than having to dump the bag every pass or two.

Looks like it got the job done pretty good nonetheless.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware, How much are those bags at HD? I would think it would get expensive using those things.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> Ware, How much are those bags at HD? I would think it would get expensive using those things.


Looks like they are $1.88 for a bundle of five. I picked up several bundles along with the corrugated plastic chute on clearance a couple years ago at HD. I like them because they stand up nicely. I would probably buy them again, even at the $0.38/bag.


----------



## Redtenchu

Day 2:

Took the electric verticutter back over the lawn in a different direction and sucked up 3-4 more bags of trash.




Then got the Reel mowers out and did the actual Scalp! At about 0.2 (bench HOC). Forgot to get a picture of my Toro....








Now I've applied Pre-E (Prodiamine) at the 6 month rate.


----------



## Ware

I verticut in two directions, then bagged the mess with my Honda HRX. I'm still at 1/2" HOC, but the canopy is _much_ thinner now. I will probably do some additional scalping next weekend, as I want to start the season under 1/2".


----------



## dfw_pilot

This is a soil temp reading from my yard that is updated live (when this thread page loads). So far this February, it's been up to 61°F, so it's time to scalp and Pre-M. I scalped the front yard down to 3/10 of an inch, which is only 1,200sf[/sup], with the back 4,000[sup]sf yet to go. It's lots of work, but it will pay off when the grass greens up.

​


----------



## douglasbb

I may try to get my Pre-M down tonight as we are expecting rain all day tomorrow.


----------



## J_nick

douglasbb said:


> I may try to get my Pre-M down tonight as we are expecting rain all day tomorrow.


Did you get it down. It's been drizzling here since noon. So far just about 1/4"


----------



## Ware

With 1/2-3/4" of rain in the forecast for tomorrow, I decided to spray pre-emergent (Barricade) after work today. I used a marker dye - something I'm guilty of not using very often.

​
I apply it twice a year (once in spring and once in fall) at half the max annual rate. Some split it up into 3-4 applications per year, but I have been getting satisfactory results with two apps. The key is having an active pre-emergent barrier during the times when weeds are germinating. The Prodiamine label actually indicates that you can get 6 months of control at half the max annual rate:

(Prodiamine 65 WDG Label)​
Also, this came in the mail today. I haven't opened it, so I don't know (or care) what their offer is, but the message on the envelope caught my attention...

*The right help can make your lawn flourish this spring.*

​
I actually couldn't agree more - that's why this forum exists! To anyone reading, don't be shy to step up and ask questions - we all start somewhere. You'll see a lot of reel mowers and other fancy equipment here, but I started with a rotary push mower from Lowe's.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


> To anyone reading, don't be shy to step up and ask questions - we all start somewhere. You'll see a lot of reel mowers and other fancy equipment here, but I started with a rotary push mower from Lowe's.


+1


----------



## douglasbb

J_nick said:


> Did you get it down. It's been drizzling here since noon. So far just about 1/4"


I got home from work later than expected and didn't have enough time to do everything. Since I can use my sprinklers to water in pre-m in my own yard, I thought I would use the forecasted rain to do something I've have been wanting to try for a while. I have a large field / greenbelt behind my backyard. It gets mowed by the city once or twice a month. It doesn't have any irrigation and is mostly natural bermuda, weeds, and wild flowers. I feel like it is the biggest source of weeds in my yard. I put down some prodiamine from my fence going back about 40 feet. It has rained more than in inch since then. I'm curious to see whether it makes a difference. I know the wind can carry weed seeds a lot further than that, but it should at least help prevent the weeds that seem hell bent on creeping under my fence.

My kids don't like to play in the field because it has so many sandburs. Prodaimine is supposedly not the most effective pre-m for them, but I hope it helps, and I have than enough to spare to give it a try. My neighbor maintains his lawn about 30 feet past his property line into the field. I might try doing the same this year, especially if it helps move some of the kid foot traffic out of the yard and into the field.


----------



## Redtenchu

Not really what I was hoping for with the rain, but I'll take it!!


----------



## Ware

We've had a nice slow rain since before daylight, and it's supposed to continue through about 10:00 tonight. I was looking forward to seeing the total when I got home, but I came home to find a cracked rain gauge with nothing in it . It may be time to start looking at the Davis weather stations... again.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I vote for version 6163. It's everything you'd like, but cheaper than buying it in stages.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> Not really what I was hoping for with the rain, but I'll take it!!


Would have been awesome if it would have floated all that dead grass debris down the road.


----------



## Red Cup

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one already starting the scalping process. I cut as low as possible with the rotary then took a pass with my reel mower. I will lower it later this week.

I tried taking it into the zoysia but it's just soooo thick that it jamming up and the reel would stop with all the clippings. I obviously need to raise the height first.


----------



## Redtenchu

Red Cup said:


> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one already starting the scalping process. I cut as low as possible with the rotary then took a pass with my reel mower. I will lower it later this week.
> 
> I tried taking it into the zoysia but it's just soooo thick that it jamming up and the reel would stop with all the clippings. I obviously need to raise the height first.


I hear you, it's a task! I went over the lawn 8+ times between all my equipment to get from about 0.40 down to 0.20.

Can Zoysia be scalped as extremely as Bermuda?


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> I hear you, it's a task! I went over the lawn 8+ times between all my equipment to get from about 0.40 down to 0.20.
> 
> Can Zoysia be scalped as extremely as Bermuda?


I went from 3/4" to 5/8" to 1/2" over the weekend, and it was about all the reel mower could handle on each first pass. Before going any lower, I decided to verticut in two directions, then sucked up the trash with my Honda rotary (2 passes). My plan is to scalp a little lower this weekend. It looks like the verticut job will make that a little easier sledding:


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you, it's a task! I went over the lawn 8+ times between all my equipment to get from about 0.40 down to 0.20.
> 
> Can Zoysia be scalped as extremely as Bermuda?
> 
> 
> 
> I went from 3/4" to 5/8" to 1/2" over the weekend, and it was about all the reel mower could handle on each first pass. Before going any lower, I decided to verticut in two directions, then sucked up the trash with my Honda rotary (2 passes). My plan is to scalp a little lower this weekend. It looks like the verticut job will make that a little easier sledding:
Click to expand...

In hindsight would you verticut first then go with the reel? It looks like it thinned it out quite well I think the reel will have an easier time now.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> In hindsight would you verticut first then go with the reel? It looks like it thinned it out quite well I think the reel will have an easier time now.


Probably, but it's a lot of dang work either way. I think my biggest takeaway is a renewed motivation to not let it get back up to 3/4".


----------



## SGrabs33

We have some green grass here in NC too! No forecasted highs lower than 60 or lows lower than 39 after this coming Friday.


I think I will plan on scalping on Monday with a friend. We will help each other complete the scalp of our two yards using our Tru-Cuts and a walk behind blower. We are lucky in the fact that we don't have to bag the clippings, just blowing them to the curb. I'll be sure to post at least a picture or two of the process.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I plan on doing my scalp this weekend, I'm taking my week of vacation next week to get some lawn work done and some interviews for a local job so I can speed more time with the family. &#128512;
I will post pics if I remember to take them, might start my own thread to chronicle my journey this year.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I was able to get the front yard down to 3/10 of an inch, but the back yard was a bigger mess.

My GM1000 got the grass down to a 1/2 inch, but I realized the mower was just gliding over the matted mess of old stolons. I made the mistake of pulling out a metal rake and started raking the grass. That was trouble because it showed me how much work really lay ahead. I used the rake over most of the yard (until my old back couldn't do it any more) and pulled up vast quantities of old material. The rotary mower picked up most all of that, and now the reel will be used to go lower. I can't use that rake again. If it costs me a fortune, I'll have to get a powered rake/verticutter for next spring scalp.


----------



## Redtenchu

Came home to this today...


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## Redtenchu

Lol DFW!

The workers told me they'll return when it dries up, level it out and add some top soil.... I guess it'll be a mini project to get some grass plugged back into that area.


----------



## Red Cup

Redtenchu said:


> Lol DFW!
> 
> The workers told me they'll return when it dries up, level it out and add some top soil.... I guess it'll be a mini project to get some grass plugged back into that area.


As long as they don't throw some of their "seed" mix on it first.


----------



## Red Cup

Redtenchu said:


> Can Zoysia be scalped as extremely as Bermuda?


I'm not planning on a true Bermuda level scalp. I just need to significantly lower the height of the current dormant grass so I can maintain it lower this season. I had to let everything get higher last season so I could maintain with the rotary.


----------



## Iriasj2009

mowed at 3/8". I fertilized and applied preemergent 2 days ago. its been 12 days or so since I scalped part of my lawn. couldn't finish the job, so half the yard is green and the other is coming in.



some zoysia, brought couple of sprigs from belize this past july. I was amazed on how dense it was under some trees.


----------



## lagerman72

Finally I made it over here!! I've done some spot weed treatment over the last few weeks and put down the lesco Pre-M. Full on planning a day of scalping this wkd, going between the rotary to suck up the overs from the reel. Need to see about renting a verticutter from somewhere. I think my local HD has one, but not sure if it'll do the right job or not. Thoughts?


----------



## dfw_pilot

I would certainly rent or buy one. You'll be amazed at how much material will come up, and it will save your arms and back over a rake. The better the scalp in the spring, the better your lawn will look the rest of the season.


----------



## J_nick

dfw_pilot said:


> I would certainly rent or buy one. You'll be amazed at how much material will come up, and it will save your arms and back over a rake. The better the scalp in the spring, the better your lawn will look the rest of the season.


+1 the only worry I have would be how much damage the verticutter would do to the dirt and diminish the effectiveness of your preM


----------



## lagerman72

dfw_pilot said:


> I would certainly rent or buy one. You'll be amazed at how much material will come up, and it will save your arms and back over a rake. The better the scalp in the spring, the better your lawn will look the rest of the season.


Thanks dfw, I'll ck on it this wkd and will see what it does. Sadly I'm sure it'll just be the flail blade but at least it has to be better than not doing it. Planning a core aerate and re-sand later this spring as well.



J_nick said:


> +1 the only worry I have would be how much damage the verticutter would do to the dirt and diminish the effectiveness of your preM


Thanks J_nick for that. I'll definitely go grab another bag of Lesco to throw down after tearing it all up but know it'll be worth it. I'll have to do the same again after aerating later this year as well. Time to stock up on it from JDL!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Hopefully they have it in stock this time of year. One reason I switched to sprayer and Prodiamine WDG purchased online, was that my local JDL/SiteOne was out of stock when I needed it. All the contractors cleaned them out. I learned that I either needed to buy off-season, find a new place to shop like Ewing, or buy online.

Like you say, you can always put down more pre-emergent if necessary, but also be ready for some places to be out of stock in late winter/early spring, and have a backup plan. If you have a sprayer, the WDG is definitely cheaper per application, but sometimes the quick job of a dry spreadable type put out by your spreader is good enough, because it's easy enough.


----------



## lagerman72

I've always been scared of using Prodiamine due to it being a liquid but there probably isn't a better time than now to dive in. Is is the same as putting down a PGR, as in just use tracking dye and a nice calibrated spray blanket? Presumably the same Tee-jet nozzle I use for PGR as well would work.

Moving myself on this topic to the oh so appropriately named "Prodiamine" thread...


----------



## dfw_pilot

I currently use an S15 to put down both PreM and PGR but have given up on tracker dye. Good luck!


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> ...Need to see about renting a verticutter from somewhere. I think my local HD has one, but not sure if it'll do the right job or not. Thoughts?


I bet your local rental shop does have one, but you're probably right, it will likely be the flail blades. I don't see that being a problem for spring cleanup though. The main reason I upgraded to slicer blades on my Classen was a desire to thin the canopy a little mid-season without leaving the lawn looking "flailed".



lagerman72 said:


> I've always been scared of using Prodiamine due to it being a liquid but there probably isn't a better time than now to dive in. Is is the same as putting down a PGR, as in just use tracking dye and a nice calibrated spray blanket? Presumably the same Tee-jet nozzle I use for PGR as well would work...


So yeah, if you're able to dose the PGR with no problems, liquid Prodiamine would be no problem. You _can_ use the same nozzle, but I prefer an XR TeeJet for contact products like PGR and an AIXR TeeJet for systemic/soil applied products like pre-e.

Here is a handy application chart that rates TeeJet nozzles for different application types. You can click on each nozzle in the left column and it will navigate you to the appropriate catalog page. I actually planned to do a thread on this, so thanks for the reminder!



dfw_pilot said:


> ...but have given up on tracker dye. Good luck!


Funny story, I got mad and quit using tracking dye after a fitting worked loose on my Stihl SG20 backpack sprayer and my arse turned blue. My pre-e app last week was the first time I've used it in several years.


----------



## touchofgrass

I looked out the window and the glorious cabbage page of weeds we have forming. I have done a horrible horrible job keeping up with the lawn in MQ's absence. Maybe if he'd let me use the reel mower but NOOOOOOO , I can't handle a reel, he says... Hey, I have a shirt that says otherwise...


----------



## touchofgrass

touchofgrass said:


> I looked out the window and the glorious cabbage page of weeds we have forming. I have done a horrible horrible job keeping up with the lawn in MQ's absence. Maybe if he'd let me use the reel mower but NOOOOOOO , I can't handle a reel, he says... Hey, I have a shirt that says otherwise...


----------



## touchofgrass

Watched MQ mow it as low as the ole rotary would let him... and he bagged it up.. looks a lot better even just having that done... now if he would just work on the weeds ;-)


----------



## Ware

My new PWS arrived a day early, so I just installed it. I may need a wifi booster of some sort though - any advice?


----------



## Redtenchu

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## touchofgrass

Ware said:


> My new PWS arrived a day early, so I just installed it. I may need a wifi booster of some sort though - any advice?


bwahahahahahahahha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ware

touchofgrass said:


> Watched MQ mow it as low as the ole rotary would let him... and he bagged it up.. looks a lot better even just having that done... now if he would just work on the weeds ;-)


We're still waiting on pictures of the progress made today...


----------



## Mightyquinn

I'll post them in the morning while drinking some coffee


----------



## Mightyquinn

Well it's the morning and I'm drinking my coffee so here it goes!!

Started my Spring scalp yesterday, since I took last year off due to my job, the lawn had gotten to around 2-3" long since I and my wife (touchofgrass) were cutting the lawn with the rotary about once a week. I think I ended on the #4 slot on the JD JS45 that I have. So I started on the #3 notch and it was just barely taking off anything but it was enough to start filling the bag every so often. After that was done, I dropped it down to the #2 setting and that's when it started to really get to work. I was filling the bag on the mower with every 2-4 passes of the yard. It took me about 3 hours to get the whole yard (8K sq/ft) done with minimal breaks. I will say that the work wasn't too bad since what you are mowing off is dry and dead so it wasn't heavy at all just very tedious since you have to stop and take the bag off the mower and empty it so often. I was only able to mow down to the #2 notch but it did thin out the canopy considerably and hopefully the Baroness will be able to take out the rest of it. After I made the cut at #2, I was able to see a lot green grass underneath that wasn't visible before.

I think this is the earliest I have ever scalped before as I usually wait until March 1st at least but I think there is very little to worry about even if we due have a cold spell or something. It would take a very long cold spell to effect the soil temperature that much.

*BEFORE*










*Difference between #3 and #2 notch*



*After*


----------



## ajmikola

Holy crap, I thought I was ahead of the game just talking about scalping already. Isn't it too early for all that? I'm guessing not since everyone is doing it. I have green specs as well, however, here in north alabama we regularly get hard freezes in early march so I think it may be a bit early. That said, I guess there is no harm in going ahead and scalping.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Weed seeds germinate based on soil temps. If you are getting into the 55°- 60°F soil temp area, you'll want to get PreM down. You'll want to scalp prior to putting it out so as to not disturb it with verticutting/scalping. Any thermometer should work for this.

I wonder if the hard freeze concerns are a bit over blown. Golf course greens are much shorter than my lawn and don't seem to suffer. I'm happy to be wrong on this, but I don't give it much concern at this point.


----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


> I wonder if the hard freeze concerns are a bit over blown. Golf course greens are much shorter than my lawn and don't seem to suffer. I'm happy to be wrong on this, but I don't give it much concern at this point.


+1


----------



## ajmikola

I'm sure ur right about the temp thing. I cant really think of a reason why it would be harmful. Will scalp tomorrow as it rained today


----------



## Mightyquinn

ajmikola said:


> I'm sure ur right about the temp thing. I cant really think of a reason why it would be harmful. Will scalp tomorrow as it rained today


+1, Go get after it Alex!!

I too am beginning to think the whole "hard freeze" is a misnomer as it would take a really long "freeze" to do any real damage at this point since it would require the soil to freeze and I just don't see that happening this close to Spring.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> ...I wonder if the hard freeze concerns are a bit over blown. Golf course greens are much shorter than my lawn and don't seem to suffer. I'm happy to be wrong on this, but I don't give it much concern at this point.


I am in general agreement on this... this article suggests "winter-kill" is a relative term and the severity is the result of "several unfavorable factors". Low cutting height is mentioned, but so are things like traffic, soil compaction, shade, etc.


----------



## J_nick

Spent a few hours digging up an old stump. It was right under the soil level, although I never noticed a dry spot there last summer I knew it could cause problems. I cut everything about 10-12" below soil level. The roller did a nice job of packing everything down as I wasn't even leaving a footprint after walking on it. I'll need to bring in some more dirt to get it leveled back out.


----------



## J_nick

Just finished up scalp #1. Got my TruCut H-20 out and went down as far as the clutch would let me. Unfortunately that was only 3/4" . It was fairly windy so the catcher was useless going into the wind but would catch the grass going with the wind. I followed up the reel with my Honda rotary set at the lowest notch. It picked up quite a bit of loose clippings. I might get the JD 220B out tomorrow or next weekend and hit it again. I would like to at least get down close to 1/2"


----------



## touchofgrass

you know you married a psycho when he's sitting here making a list of what to post later (he's beat down from all the work today)

love you, MQ


----------



## Redtenchu

touchofgrass said:


> you know you married a psycho when he's sitting here making a list of what to post later (he's beat down from all the work today)
> 
> love you, MQ


Lol, I'm sure he's excited at the prospects of being home more this year!


----------



## touchofgrass

Redtenchu said:


> touchofgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know you married a psycho when he's sitting here making a list of what to post later (he's beat down from all the work today)
> 
> love you, MQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm sure he's excited at the prospects of being home more this year!
Click to expand...

Oh I am sure. I hope it works out for him. I can tell he's excited already just from spending a few days on the lawn. I would hate for him to ever have to ignore it again. The prettier the lawn, the more happy he is


----------



## ajmikola

Scalped to 7/16th today and put down barricade today. I also edged. It was a BEAST. I was only able to do the front. So. Much. Grass.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Looking great Alex, really got it low there!!!

Looks like those sprinkler heads on top of the hill either need adjusted or some low angle nozzles. Maybe some different heads would work too.


----------



## ajmikola

Yeah i know, the sprinkler installers were morons. I need to work on that


----------



## Mightyquinn

What kind of heads do you have?


----------



## ajmikola

Its a rainbird system, honestly I haven't looked at the specifics


----------



## Redtenchu

We had some heavy rain last night. The draining water clumped up all/any clippings still on the lawn. I took out the ole rake and put in some work to break up the clumping.

I have a few spots ready for spring!!
I hope the lawn dries out enough to cut again soon.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> We had some heavy rain last night. The draining water clumped up all/any clippings still on the lawn. I took out the ole rake and put in some work to break up the clumping.
> 
> I have a few spots ready for spring!!
> I hope the lawn dries out enough to cut again soon.


Dang Red tell your lawn we still have a month till spring comes! Looking at my extended forecast I only have 1 day of freezing temps. With the middle of May being my average last freeze date maybe it will be the last one.


----------



## J_nick

I had the holiday off but still didn't get much yard work done on this beautiful Presidents Day. I finished filling in the hole from my stump removal the other day. No pictures but it turned out really well. Killed another gopher (12), he was quite a ways away from the yard but had made a few holes on my property. Spent most of the day playing with the kids in the yard enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## SGrabs33

I did a joint scalp with one of my friends yesterday using our Trucuts and a walk behind blower. Between the two of our yards we ended up scalping between the 3rd and 4th lowest settings on the Trucut(with front roller). We probably made 3 separate passes in each of our yards to get down that low. I may post a few before and after photos later but here is a nice profile pic of my backyard @ the third lowest setting. Quite a bit of bermuda showing its face.... even more POA, but I decided not to use that photo.


----------



## Wes

I've got a little more on my plate before I can really start to get into the yard this year, but I'm living vicariously through everyone's posts. I'm so glad I found everyone here! It's just plain dead where I used to lurk.



















Please take this for what it's worth. For those of you who recognize the first picture - I'm not complaining about that forum. I'm just stating how happy I am to have found all of you.

For some reason the smaller group, due to the newness of the board is less intimidating for me. In the big groups, I'm a little more skeptical about contributing in fear that I might inadvertently start a flame war, or say something completely stupid. After 3 years of following lawn care on a few forums, I still feel like a complete noob.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Wes said:


> I've got a little more on my plate before I can really start to get into the yard this year, but I'm living vicariously through everyone's posts. I'm so glad I found everyone here! It's just plain dead where I used to lurk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please take this for what it's worth. For those of you who recognize the first picture - I'm not complaining about that forum. I'm just stating how happy I am to have found all of you.
> 
> For some reason the smaller group, due to the newness of the board is less intimidating for me. In the big groups, I'm a little more skeptical about contributing in fear that I might inadvertently start a flame war, or say something completely stupid. After 3 years of following lawn care on a few forums, I still feel like a complete noob.


We are glad you are here!!! Feel free to comment or say anything you want. We are all here to learn/teach as much as we can. I personally don't mind answering the same question over and over again as it may help someone who is just browsing the forum and they don't have to dig deep down to find the answer they were looking for. I can't stand it when someone says "use the search bar" to a new guy/gal.


----------



## touchofgrass

Mightyquinn said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a little more on my plate before I can really start to get into the yard this year, but I'm living vicariously through everyone's posts. I'm so glad I found everyone here! It's just plain dead where I used to lurk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please take this for what it's worth. For those of you who recognize the first picture - I'm not complaining about that forum. I'm just stating how happy I am to have found all of you.
> 
> For some reason the smaller group, due to the newness of the board is less intimidating for me. In the big groups, I'm a little more skeptical about contributing in fear that I might inadvertently start a flame war, or say something completely stupid. After 3 years of following lawn care on a few forums, I still feel like a complete noob.
> 
> 
> 
> We are glad you are here!!! Feel free to comment or say anything you want. We are all here to learn/teach as much as we can. I personally don't mind answering the same question over and over again as it may help someone who is just browsing the forum and they don't have to dig deep down to find the answer they were looking for. I can't stand it when someone says "use the search bar" to a *new* guy/*gal*.
Click to expand...

Thanks for including me, MQ.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a little more on my plate before I can really start to get into the yard this year, but I'm living vicariously through everyone's posts. I'm so glad I found everyone here! It's just plain dead where I used to lurk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please take this for what it's worth. For those of you who recognize the first picture - I'm not complaining about that forum. I'm just stating how happy I am to have found all of you.
> 
> For some reason the smaller group, due to the newness of the board is less intimidating for me. In the big groups, I'm a little more skeptical about contributing in fear that I might inadvertently start a flame war, or say something completely stupid. After 3 years of following lawn care on a few forums, I still feel like a complete noob.
> 
> 
> 
> We are glad you are here!!! Feel free to comment or say anything you want. We are all here to learn/teach as much as we can. I personally don't mind answering the same question over and over again as it may help someone who is just browsing the forum and they don't have to dig deep down to find the answer they were looking for. I can't stand it when someone says "use the search bar" to a new guy/gal.
Click to expand...

I will echo what MQ said. This is a great group.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Got my verticutter running again. so I finished verticutting the rest of my lawn. Bagged the clippings, and finished it off with my McLane set at 7/16". My lawn had greened up nicely and I have my JD set at 3/8", but I'm mowing over a mat of stolons 1/2" thick. so my goal with verticutting was too thin out the canopy and get it ready for the growing season. I still have some cleaning up to do.


----------



## Mightyquinn

It's amazing how much crap comes out of the lawn isn't it??


----------



## Wes

Iriasj2009 said:


> Got my verticutter running again. so I finished verticutting the rest of my lawn. Bagged the clippings, and finished it off with my McLane set at 7/16". My lawn had greened up nicely and I have my JD set at 3/8", but I'm mowing over a mat of stolons 1/2" thick. so my goal with verticutting was too thin out the canopy and get it ready for the growing season. I still have some cleaning up to do.


The neighbors are going to come out tomorrow and be like: :shock:

It was turning all nice, and green, with soft feathery little blades poking up, then [insert noise of blender, mower, verticutter, Psycho theme, or any other sound of Burmuda butchery] you ran over it with a verticutter and it's all brown and stemmy with dirt showing.

Somehow, this makes Bermuda happy.


----------



## Redtenchu

Iriasj2009 said:


> Got my verticutter running again. so I finished verticutting the rest of my lawn. Bagged the clippings, and finished it off with my McLane set at 7/16". My lawn had greened up nicely and I have my JD set at 3/8", but I'm mowing over a mat of stolons 1/2" thick. so my goal with verticutting was too thin out the canopy and get it ready for the growing season. I still have some cleaning up to do.


Awesome, looks like your setup is working perfectly!

I can't help but notice you took video... any chance you plan to upload that on YouTube? Please let us know if you do!!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Wes said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my verticutter running again. so I finished verticutting the rest of my lawn. Bagged the clippings, and finished it off with my McLane set at 7/16". My lawn had greened up nicely and I have my JD set at 3/8", but I'm mowing over a mat of stolons 1/2" thick. so my goal with verticutting was too thin out the canopy and get it ready for the growing season. I still have some cleaning up to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors are going to come out tomorrow and be like: :shock:
> 
> It was turning all nice, and green, with soft feathery little blades poking up, then [insert noise of blender, mower, verticutter, Psycho theme, or any other sound of Burmuda butchery] you ran over it with a verticutter and it's all brown and stemmy with dirt showing.
> 
> Somehow, this makes Bermuda happy.
Click to expand...

That's how it was last season haha. This season I'm hoping to keep it in shape most of the year.


----------



## Iriasj2009

MQ, it definitely is amazing! Even after maintaining at around 1/2"! Great workout tho.

And Red, I've been making some time lapses (after being inspired by someone lol). Just added some to my channel if anyone cares to watch (Iriasj). Hoping to do a better job at recording everything. Camera would stop recording for some reason so I didn't get the whole thing.


----------



## SGrabs33

Here is the direct link to his page https://www.youtube.com/user/iriasj

My favorite video is this one... 



 because it looks like you are dancing in your yard.


----------



## dfw_pilot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvN-M8oJMT4


----------



## SGrabs33

Thanks DFW. I guess I should have read Red's post about how to embed videos...http://www.thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9


----------



## jbrown

What's up fella's!!

I'm going to scalp next weekend the 4th, sending my reel to get sharpened next week, my old push mower get really low for scalping and bagging. Going to get a truck load of sand this year. See how that goes, my yard has a slight slope. I'll post pics when it happens.

JB


----------



## dfw_pilot

Welcome to the forum, JB.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Due to some elective surgery, I wasn't able to finish scalping my lawn and get my pre-emergent down when I wanted to. That's life. I got most of the yard scalped last week, and feeling better today, sprayed Prodiamine with my S15.

My first thought has always been how insanely cheap a $65 jug of prodiamine really is per application, compared to the stuff seen in box stores. It will last years, and cost pennies per thousand square feet. Compare that to the price of hose end applicators. My second thought is that the S15 may not last much longer, plastic gearing and all. I hope to save up for a real liquid sprayer someday.

Finally, I was proud of my mom today. She's 70, and lives alone now that my dad has passed away. She texted and asked what type of pre-emergent should she buy. I mentioned Halts at HomeDepot, but get a couple bags because it doesn't have a long coverage time. It's simple, and she can spread it in her Scott's spreader. I offered though, to go by SiteOne (formerly JDL) and get her a bag of Dimension. It would cost less per application, work better, be less messy, and prevent more weeds. When I texted her the label, she said, "I can get it." I said to use the right item number and don't let them up-sell you on anything. Less than an hour later, I got this text:



I've talked in forums to grown men who can't get that accomplished in a JDL! Way to go, mom. I relate this story to give everyone confidence, that if a 70 year old woman can go buy good products at a decent price, then we all can. Big box stores are fun to look in, but for lawn care, there are often better options, like here, here, and here. You can do it, and TLF is here to help.


----------



## Redtenchu

She sounds like a Badass!


----------



## J_nick

Saw my first sign of life today but with lows around 23* Friday it might be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Wes

SGrabs33 said:


> My favorite video is this one...
> 
> 
> 
> because it looks like you are dancing in your yard.


Well, the title of the video _is_ "Front yard *celebration* #1".


----------



## Iriasj2009

Glad y'all liked vids!! I went over The lawn with my Jacobsen set at .25" and the groomer set at 50% below HOC. That machine is a beast!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Reset the HOC at 0.25 and went over the lawn. I still have some wet spots, but nothing too terrible. The section that the city of Shawnee is helping me renovate still looks the same if you're courious....


----------



## Wes

Redtenchu said:


> The section that the city of Shawnee is helping me renovate still looks the same if you're courious....


It's really a shame that this didn't occur while the lawn was in it's full glory. Although the damage may take longer to repair, I can't help but think they might have been a lot more cautious.

I'm part of an electrical co-op and the transformer (sits on the ground in my front yard about 8 feet from the sidewalk) was leaking hydraulic fluid. They happened to be out installing a new smart meter and I pointed it out to the technician. He said he would let the office know. I thought, "yeah, okay". To my surprise they showed up the next day to replace it.

They brought a special crane so they wouldn't have to drive into the yard. The guy made it a point to tell me they would be extra careful so as not to damage the lawn. I told him it was only grass and that any damage they did could be repaired. His response was, "no man, that's really nice grass and we don't want to mess it up."

I was amazed by the fast service and consideration.

My lawn didn't look half as nice as yours does. In the summer. People just seem to have a lot of respect for high quality turf when they know it's high quality turf. I think dormant lawns all look the same to the untrained eye.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> Reset the HOC at 0.25 and went over the lawn. I still have some wet spots, but nothing too terrible. The section that the city of Shawnee is helping me renovate still looks the same if you're courious....


How the heck did u get it to stripe?!!!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Iriasj2009 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reset the HOC at 0.25 and went over the lawn. I still have some wet spots, but nothing too terrible. The section that the city of Shawnee is helping me renovate still looks the same if you're courious....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the heck did u get it to stripe?!!!!
Click to expand...

I had Parallel stripes all winter in my dormant grass. I'm not completely sure why they are still there, I thought they would be gone after the scalp. :smile:


----------



## Redtenchu

Wes said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The section that the city of Shawnee is helping me renovate still looks the same if you're courious....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really a shame that this didn't occur while the lawn was in it's full glory. Although the damage may take longer to repair, I can't help but think they might have been a lot more cautious.
> 
> I'm part of an electrical co-op and the transformer (sits on the ground in my front yard about 8 feet from the sidewalk) was leaking hydraulic fluid. They happened to be out installing a new smart meter and I pointed it out to the technician. He said he would let the office know. I thought, "yeah, okay". To my surprise they showed up the next day to replace it.
> 
> They brought a special crane so they wouldn't have to drive into the yard. The guy made it a point to tell me they would be extra careful so as not to damage the lawn. I told him it was only grass and that any damage they did could be repaired. His response was, "no man, that's really nice grass and we don't want to mess it up."
> 
> I was amazed by the fast service and consideration.
> 
> My lawn didn't look half as nice as yours does. In the summer. People just seem to have a lot of respect for high quality turf when they know it's high quality turf. I think dormant lawns all look the same to the untrained eye.
Click to expand...

The only thing that saved that section from more random digging was my gas line, they had it marked and stayed away from that for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

We dropped down to 24F last night with a wind chill of 15F.

I was concerned some of the new plant growth would have frost damage. I was pleased to see there was very little effect on my babies!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Looks like it's coming along nice Red!!! Usually if it's windy outside, frost won't form because the wind is drying everything out.


----------



## ajmikola

I ordered my replacement parts for the baronesses. Total cost: 600$. Cost of the mowers; 600$. &#128563;. A little perturbed but i dont have a choice. All of the height adjusting parts must have been set at the same height for years. I tried to loosen the adjusting nuts and the height bars snapped. It was crazy. 
Hopefully all will be right again soon.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ajmikola said:


> I ordered my replacement parts for the baronesses. Total cost: 600$. Cost of the mowers; 600$. 😳. A little perturbed but i dont have a choice. All of the height adjusting parts must have been set at the same height for years. I tried to loosen the adjusting nuts and the height bars snapped. It was crazy.
> Hopefully all will be right again soon.


Yeah, that was nuts when you sent me those pics last year. I still can't fathom why anyone would do such a thing. Those bolts were that expensive??


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reset the HOC at 0.25 and went over the lawn. I still have some wet spots, but nothing too terrible. The section that the city of Shawnee is helping me renovate still looks the same if you're courious....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the heck did u get it to stripe?!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had Parallel stripes all winter in my dormant grass. I'm not completely sure why they are still there, I thought they would be gone after the scalp. :smile:
Click to expand...

I may or may not have seen a case of this in Red's garage last year... :dunno:


----------



## Ware

I did some more scalping today (no starch  ). I also ran my drag mat over the front yard to shave down a few high spots leftover from some gopher damage. The mat pulled up a bunch of stolons so I mowed those. I think I'm at 0.350" and I'm probably going to call it good. I'll try to post some better photos tomorrow.


----------



## Wes

I finally got to break out the mowers. I began my scalp, but didn't get half way through the yard as I had to stop for teeball practice. The strip between my driveway and the neighbor's yard is done. I took it as low as I could go with the TruCut.

I moved to the next section of the yard and was able to take off the canopy with the rotary. It got dark right before I finished. I will need to go back and hit this section with the reel mower.

I have 10 bags sitting at the curb waiting on pickup.



















*Edit - Added pictures


----------



## SGrabs33

This weekend I took a garden rake to part of my hell strip to see if I could simulate a verticut. We will see if it turns our better than my area that is just scalped.



I put down some Lecso 19-0-7 and a whole bag of milo. I still need to break out the Celsius to do some post emerg control.


----------



## Brodgers88

It's great to see all the familiar names and bermuda lawns here! A few weeks ago I decided it was time to start mowing the turf down so I made a couple cuts to begin removing some of the canopy, but nothing serious. After doing so there was a flush of growth and it actually looked green. Yesterday I finally had time to continue and really got aggressive with my scalp. I didn't make as much progress as I would have liked, but the front yard is currently down to 7/16". It needs a few more cuts to even out and then I'll be ready to tackle the backyard. Hopefully I can finish up scalping the rest Thursday and finally get some prodiamine down. Looks like I'm little behind everyone else!

Scalped at 7/16"


Green up prior to scalp


----------



## Redtenchu

Welcome Brodgers88, I'm glad you found us!

I took the mower out again today! I really didn't need a cut, but had some free time and could use the excersise.


----------



## Wes

Redtenchu said:


> Welcome Brodgers88, I'm glad you found us!
> 
> I took the mower out again today! I really didn't need a cut, but had some free time and could use the excersise.


Someone should make a treadmill with a "stationary greensmower" attached to the front.


----------



## tbdh20

Happy to have stumbled on this site! Today dropped 0-0-7 after scalping at 3/4" with a rotary this weekend and spot spraying. Considered going rotary all season... The pics/vids/work, everyone has accomplished in February is inspiring and motivation.


----------



## Redtenchu

tbdh20 said:


> Happy to have stumbled on this site!


We are happy to have you! :thumbup:


----------



## jbrown

Here in North Georgia, the weather is still sketchy, but I started scalping anyways, my yard is large so i have to do in in stages. used rotary mower and bagged about 1/3 my yard took took well over an hour, 1 pass filled the bag. Would have cut more but it started to rain. I just looked at the weather for the next few days and it suppose to get down to 30, hopefully it wont hurt anything.

JB


----------



## Ware

jbrown said:


> Here in North Georgia, the weather is still sketchy, but I started scalping anyways, my yard is large so i have to do in in stages. used rotary mower and bagged about 1/3 my yard took took well over an hour, 1 pass filled the bag. Would have cut more but it started to rain. I just looked at the weather for the next few days and it suppose to get down to 30, hopefully it wont hurt anything.
> 
> JB


I'm with you on scalping in stages. I did that this year and it seemed to make the work a little less miserable. :nod:

We had some light frost here this morning. I wouldn't worry too much about it - most golf course fairways are probably kept shorter than your rotary mower scalp height all winter. Here is a short article that talks about damage potential from a spring frost. They don't really mention height of cut considerations. It sounds like it is a function of carbohydrate reserves and plant respiration in the spring - i.e. late frosts have the potential to damage turf regardless of HOC. Another takeaway was the article was addressing a frost that occurred here in April. So even if I waited until after the "last frost date", there is still always that chance.


----------



## SGrabs33

Last night I watched the storm make lines/piles of clippings in my yard. I guess I will have some raking to do tonight.


----------



## J_nick

I changed out 27 sprinkler nozzles. Now all my 90* rotors have 1 GPM nozzles while the 180* rotors have 2 GPM nozzles. Hopefully my system will be more equalized now. I still need to do a little tweaking to keep water off the house, I'll get to that in the next couple of days. I then plan to run a full audit of the system with 20 sprinkler gauges to see how she does.


----------



## Wes

I had an hour and a half long conference call today (I didn't need to speak, just listen), so I put in some earbuds, muted my phone, and took the rest of the canopy off a 4,000 square foot section of the lawn. The TruCut is definitely getting much lower after previous adjustments. I set it at the 4th notch from the bottom and the HOC seems close to where it was at the lowest setting before.

I'm hoping to find some time tomorrow to finish up this section which will leave me with the last 4,000 square feet.


----------



## Redtenchu

Wanted to do an update on the fine clean up job the City of Shawnee has done so far in my lawn. It's so fine, you can't even tell they've done anything to clean it up. :evil:


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> Wanted to do an update on the fine clean up job the City of Shawnee has done so far in my lawn. It's so fine, you can't even tell they've done anything to clean it up. :evil:


That's some mighty fine work right there!

I raked out the lines/piles of clippings from the storm we had on Wednesday night. Also ordered some tracking dye that I will hopefully be using this weekend with a Celcius app. I currently have a POA infestation. 
Finally, I started to discuss DFW's article on his PWS and the local PWS that I found with my wife over dinner... And immediately regretted that decision.


----------



## dfw_pilot

SGrabs33 said:


> And immediately regretted that decision.


LOL, you gotta work 'em up slowly!


----------



## Redtenchu

I really wanted to give her a snip today, but was too busy.... I did have a few minutes to take a picture or 3!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> I really wanted to give her a snip today, but was too busy.... I did have a few minutes to take a picture or 3!


Looks great! I think you have a little more green than I do. I helped two neighbors with their pre-emergent app today.


----------



## Wes

I finished scalping the second of three sections of the front yard yesterday. I was able to take the canopy of the last section before it got dark and started to drizzle. It's currently too wet to get out there and do anything else. The garbage men will have another 10 bags to pick up on Monday.

I told the wife that I had started a compost pile in the driveway with some of the grass clippings and leaves from the flower beds. She said, "there's no way your leaving a pile of yard waste on the driveway." She's now open to the idea of me building a compost bin in the backyard.

Sometimes to get what you want, you have get the other party involved in the solution. 

*Temporary compost pile*









*Scalped*









*Contours* These create some issues for me, but they look nice. I'm hoping that sanding them will smooth things out a bit, but I really don't intend to ever completely knock them down.


----------



## Redtenchu

Looks great Wes!


----------



## J_nick

Scalped for the second time. I was able to get it down to .55". Wish I had a verticutter as it's still thick in some spots but I think this is where I'll start the year at.


----------



## SGrabs33

Blanket spray of Celsius @ half the yearly app rate. First time with tracker dye and it helped quite a bit. I need to watch a few videos on the best ways to make the application even.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Blanket spray of Celsius @ half the yearly app rate. First time with tracker dye and it helped quite a bit. I need to watch a few videos on the best ways to make the application even.


If you haven't already, I would watch the Rutgers videos. There is some good info in there.


----------



## jbrown

I finished scalping this weekend, I even scalped my neighbors front, its like 1500 sq ft so it wasn't that bad.

To my surprise, I don't have weeds like I did last year. Only a few little and I mean little spots of POA. Post and Pre is really paying off.

JB


----------



## lagerman72

Like most of you I decided to scalp in stages with the front a week ago and back this past weekend. I forgot how much I really "love" doing that :roll:...ha! Still need to go over the back a few times and get some kind of dethatcher onto the entire yard though.

Quick question for the greensmower group out there. Do they bog down like my McLane does (belt drive) when not using a clip catcher? I gradually lowered down the height, but being as thick as it gets, it binds a lot. Started using the catcher again and it definitely helps but I have to stop to empty it about every 7 mins or so. Just curious as one day I do aspire to switch to the greens side.


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> ...Quick question for the greensmower group out there. Do they bog down like my McLane does (belt drive) when not using a clip catcher? I gradually lowered down the height, but being as thick as it gets, it binds a lot. Started using the catcher again and it definitely helps but I have to stop to empty it about every 7 mins or so. Just curious as one day I do aspire to switch to the greens side.


I use the grass catcher exclusively while scalping, so it's hard to say. Emptying it over and over is a real pain, but I try to remove all the clippings I can during the scalp. It may be a little OCD, but I actually follow the greens mower/catcher with my Honda HRX/bagger to suck up everything I can.

As for bogging/binding, it depends on how thick the canopy is, but 0.100 - 0.150" per step seemed to be a comfortable HOC reduction for me this year.


----------



## J_nick

As I walked out the back door this morning I looked at the ground and thought, did it rain last night? I looked around and only my yard was wet. Sure enough I walked around the corner of the house to see my sprinkler system running. I was setting it up yesterday in preparation for an audit that I had planned to run tomorrow morning and left it in Auto instead of Off :|. My extra sprinkler gauges will arrive today and I haven't decided when I'll do my audit as the yard doesn't even need watered now


----------



## J_nick

lagerman72 said:


> Like most of you I decided to scalp in stages with the front a week ago and back this past weekend. I forgot how much I really "love" doing that :roll:...ha! Still need to go over the back a few times and get some kind of dethatcher onto the entire yard though.
> 
> Quick question for the greensmower group out there. Do they bog down like my McLane does (belt drive) when not using a clip catcher? I gradually lowered down the height, but being as thick as it gets, it binds a lot. Started using the catcher again and it definitely helps but I have to stop to empty it about every 7 mins or so. Just curious as one day I do aspire to switch to the greens side.


My JD will slip the belt if trying to take too much off. It's not the cutting the grass that is the problem it's going through the grass that was already cut and thrown in front of the mower. The wind was strong enough yesterday that I was able to start on the downwind side of my yard and mow perpendicular to the wind and it would blow the clippings onto the already cut side. I wish I had a catcher for my JD but the guy I bought it from said he didn't have it... I think he hid it in the backyard while I was there


----------



## lagerman72

Ware said:


> I use the grass catcher exclusively while scalping, so it's hard to say. Emptying it over and over is a real pain, but I try to remove all the clippings I can during the scalp. It may be a little OCD, but I actually follow the greens mower/catcher with my Honda HRX/bagger to suck up everything I can.
> 
> As for bogging/binding, it depends on how thick the canopy is, but 0.100 - 0.150" per step seemed to be a comfortable HOC reduction for me this year.





J_nick said:


> My JD will slip the belt if trying to take too much off. It's not the cutting the grass that is the problem it's going through the grass that was already cut and thrown in front of the mower. The wind was strong enough yesterday that I was able to start on the downwind side of my yard and mow perpendicular to the wind and it would blow the clippings onto the already cut side. I wish I had a catcher for my JD but the guy I bought it from said he didn't have it... I think he hid it in the backyard while I was there


I also use my Honda to go over afterwards and it seems to pick up most of the clippings, was just trying to save a little time by not using the McLane catcher as well (I know, what was I thinking).

J_nick that's the problem I have. The clippings that spew out cause it to bind, then it slips. Lesson learned then for me, use all catchers/baggers possible! :thumbup:

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Redtenchu

Received 0.60 inches of rain in about 20 minutes last night. The fast rain really helped to lift up the remaining clippings on the lawn and washed most of it away. I have some work to get the rest moved off the lawn, but that'll need to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> Received 0.60 inches of rain in about 20 minutes last night. The fast rain really helped to lift up the remaining clippings on the lawn and washed most of it away. I have some work to get the rest moved off the lawn, but that'll need to wait until tomorrow.


Are you planning on using the spring tine setup on your dethatcher/aerator to work up the dead material?


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received 0.60 inches of rain in about 20 minutes last night. The fast rain really helped to lift up the remaining clippings on the lawn and washed most of it away. I have some work to get the rest moved off the lawn, but that'll need to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planning on using the spring tine setup on your dethatcher/aerator to work up the dead material?
Click to expand...

I plan you just use my handheld blower and a little rake action if needed. Most of what's remaining is sitting on top, so I'm hoping it dries out tomorrow to make the job easier.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received 0.60 inches of rain in about 20 minutes last night. The fast rain really helped to lift up the remaining clippings on the lawn and washed most of it away. I have some work to get the rest moved off the lawn, but that'll need to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planning on using the spring tine setup on your dethatcher/aerator to work up the dead material?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan you just use my handheld blower and a little rake action if needed. Most of what's remaining is sitting on top, so I'm hoping it dries out tomorrow to make the job easier.
Click to expand...

I get the same thing - little ridges of clippings build up where the water flows. Once it dries, I just use a small rake to break them up.


----------



## Redtenchu

After a stressful day at work, I was happy to get some lawn work done today!

I Used a push broom over the lawn to break up the grass clippings that had gathered after the last rain.

Gave her a snip at 0.25 after a little maintenance to the reel. She was running like a champ but my Stihl Kombi sure could use a tune up.

Here is a couple pictures from today, it's getting there!


----------



## lagerman72

Looking good red!


----------



## jbrown

Red, Looks great! My yard is also the only one on the street to start greening up.

Next on the list is going to be aerating and after that recovers a little, a ton or 3 of sand.

JB


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut and put down a bag of Milo @ 12lb/1k = 0.60 N/1k. Started to sprinkle just as I finished!


----------



## Iriasj2009

I think red is winning. Coming along great!


----------



## tbdh20

Quick beer break and have to get at it before I lose daylight. The vonhaus 2-in-1 arrived late and just had to give it a try. First ran the honda over the 1000 sq/ft section and pulled up 2 more bags even after the last scalping. Then ran the electric aerator next and it's impressive for electric, alot of debris I'm in the process of blowing off but will need to run the drag mat as a lot of sand had pulled up.


----------



## Redtenchu

I'm glad you like the vonhaus. Put it to work brother!


----------



## Ware

It is cold and rainy outside, so I spent the afternoon tinkering (changing oil, greasing, etc) my new to me JD220e.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware, That is one sexy machine!


----------



## Brodgers88

Redtenchu said:


> Welcome Brodgers88, I'm glad you found us!


Thanks for the welcome Red! So happy I found y'all! Last weekend I finally got my backyard scalped at 7/16" and applied prodiamine. Now I just need to get back out there and cut against the grain. I did this on a small area on Thursday and I realized how much more material needs to be removed. Currently watching the snow come down here in Columbia SC. Turf is getting a little dusty. Crazy weather! :lol:


----------



## tigertailbell

Ware said:


> It is cold and rainy outside, so I spent the afternoon tinkering (changing oil, greasing, etc) my new to me JD220e.


I'm drooling over this thing. There's 1 on Craigslist near me listed for $1500.


----------



## Ware

tigertailbell said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is cold and rainy outside, so I spent the afternoon tinkering (changing oil, greasing, etc) my new to me JD220e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drooling over this thing. There's 1 on Craigslist near me listed for $1500.
Click to expand...

What year model? That's less than I gave for this one. Mine was a little over $2k delivered (~1100 miles).


----------



## Iriasj2009

Pulled out some grassy weeds. Well not from my yard but from my neighnors haha.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> tigertailbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is cold and rainy outside, so I spent the afternoon tinkering (changing oil, greasing, etc) my new to me JD220e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drooling over this thing. There's 1 on Craigslist near me listed for $1500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What year model? That's less than I gave for this one. Mine was a little over $2k delivered (~1100 miles).
Click to expand...

Here is the pic of the one I think tigertailbell is talking about.



I have family in Asheville so I look at "reel mower"s in that area occasionally. Ware, I am sure you can probably figure out the year based on the picture faster than I can look it up. Its not listed in the description.


----------



## Redtenchu

Looks like someone purchased it at auction and didn't want to keep it.


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut again at 0.25, not much growth with the colder weather we've had in OK this week.

While mowing by the "wet" area of my lawn I noticed some white mold looking substance on the grass...


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Here is the pic of the one I think tigertailbell is talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> I have family in Asheville so I look at "reel mower"s in that area occasionally. Ware, I am sure you can probably figure out the year based on the picture faster than I can look it up. Its not listed in the description.


I can't tell. I don't think the 220E's have changed much year-to-year. As for options that one has the light kit, as well as a grooved front roller. No groomer. Looks like it has some residue/film on it, but it looks like it would clean up well.

I haven't had much time to run mine, but it feels like a well built machine. I hope to eventually write up a casual comparison of it and my Toro Greensmaster 1000. The 220E feels like a bigger machine - that could be good or bad I guess.


----------



## tigertailbell

Yes, that's the mower I was referring to. I spoke with the guy yesterday- said he actually bought 3 and planned to keep 1. He said he wasn't sure of the hoc range - Does anyone know if all of those go up to (or close to) 1.5"?


----------



## SGrabs33

tigertailbell said:


> Yes, that's the mower I was referring to. I spoke with the guy yesterday- said he actually bought 3 and planned to keep 1. He said he wasn't sure of the hoc range - Does anyone know if all of those go up to (or close to) 1.5"?


I see he is also selling 2 JD 220A's, I'm not sure if that the total 3 he is talking about or if he actually bought 3 220Es. They have been on there for a little over a month. I don't know if you got any feeling from him if he would take less or not, he did write OBO in the description. I'm not personally interested but I have a friend who would love to get his hands on one.


----------



## Ware

tigertailbell said:


> Yes, that's the mower I was referring to. I spoke with the guy yesterday- said he actually bought 3 and planned to keep 1. He said he wasn't sure of the hoc range - Does anyone know if all of those go up to (or close to) 1.5"?


The 220E front roller has (7) positions that yield overlapping HOC ranges. The HOC is then micro-adjusted by raising/lowering the rear roller. Per the manual, the max HOC is 1.42" with GTC (groomer) or 1.30" without.


----------



## Redtenchu

My wife called City Hall earlier today about the mess the water department still hadn't cleaned up from last month. She is very mean, and they came out within a few hours! Unfortunately they did a less than stellar job... The 3-4 inch lip above the curb is horrible, and they just half assed the leveling. The first 2 pictures don't look bad, but the third really shows the overall quality of work (keys for size reference).

Looks like I'll have a project into the summer months.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Sorry to hear that Red!! Maybe they left it high above the curb because they know it will settle over time? I would go rent a plate compactor or even a turf roller and try to compact that down some to reduce any settling.


----------



## Redtenchu

Thanks MQ, I had the same idea so I took the 260lb Toro over the area without the reel engaged and it helped.


----------



## Mightyquinn

NICE JOB!!! That looks a WHOLE lot better!!!!!

Might want to water it in too and then go back over it when it dries.

:banana: I thought about using the reel too after I posted :dumb:

*edit* How kind of you to do the neighbors lawn too!! :thumbup:


----------



## tigertailbell

This is from December- the contractor's from the cable company decided it appropriate to drive the ditchwitch the entire length of my back yard- 30 MIN after a 2 day rain...


----------



## Redtenchu

Tiger: Sorry to see that, your Zoyzia sure was looking good in Dec! Nice work! Did you already repair the track marks?

MQ: I'm off until Monday, so I'll water it tomorrow and let it dry out, then roll it again. I sure could use a drag mat! I plan to plug the area and hope for the best.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> Thanks MQ, I had the same idea so I took the 260lb Toro over the area without the reel engaged and it helped.


Looks low by the meters? Hard to tell by pictures but I'd take the excess material by the curb and start moving it up


----------



## ajmikola

So I'm sure that most of you have had the hard freeze that I am experiencing here in N. Alabama. It never fails that when we think spring is early, we get a very hard freeze. Its been in the 20s at night and 30s during the day, hell it snowed yesterday. That said, my grass was doing so well, I would say at least 1/4 was greened up. Is there any harm that the freeze will do with scalping?

Also, I just had a brick border placed around my garden beds, needless to say they trampled my beautiful grass. The cement and bricks are highly acidic from what I read, should I lime the area? Maybe aerate?


----------



## Mightyquinn

ajmikola said:


> So I'm sure that most of you have had the hard freeze that I am experiencing here in N. Alabama. It never fails that when we think spring is early, we get a very hard freeze. Its been in the 20s at night and 30s during the day, hell it snowed yesterday. That said, my grass was doing so well, I would say at least 1/4 was greened up. Is there any harm that the freeze will do with scalping?
> 
> Also, I just had a brick border placed around my garden beds, needless to say they trampled my beautiful grass. The cement and bricks are highly acidic from what I read, should I lime the area? Maybe aerate?


All these light freezes we have had shouldn't hurt anything since the ground was already starting to warm up so it would take a really long cold spell for it to do any real harm. All the "new" grass is coming up from the rhizomes under the soil.

I wouldn't worry about the cement doing anything to your soil, just make sure you get all the cement chunks out of the lawn as they will mess up your mower.


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MQ, I had the same idea so I took the 260lb Toro over the area without the reel engaged and it helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks low by the meters? Hard to tell by pictures but I'd take the excess material by the curb and start moving it up
Click to expand...

You are correct, I'd like to make/buy a drag mat to help smooth out the high spots and drag the material back up to level with the meters.


----------



## Ware

I couldn't stand it any longer - I might have suffered some mild frostbite, but I gave it a quick cut after work today. :nod:


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> You are correct, I'd like to make/buy a drag mat to help smooth out the high spots and drag the material back up to level with the meters.


I don't think a drag mat would be the best tool for the job. A drag mat would be good for a final smoothing of the surface but they don't move a lot of material. I think a rake, shovel and roller would work better initially to get the grade while also settling the soil via the roller, but remember that soil will continue to settle for 3 years :roll: If you need to borrow a drag mat let me know, I know a guy that has one from Alma :lol:


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> I couldn't stand it any longer - I might have suffered some mild frostbite, but I gave it a quick cut after work today. :nod:


Did you use the Toro or JD?


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand it any longer - I might have suffered some mild frostbite, but I gave it a quick cut after work today. :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use the Toro or JD?
Click to expand...

The Toro. :?

I was in a hurry and it was already set up. I also had a ton of worm mounds to roll over, so I decided I would stick with the reel I've been scalping with. It will be due for a good backlap.


----------



## J_nick

Just finished setting out 20 Sprinkler Gauges. I have the controller set to run every zone for an hour tonight. I'm curious to see how much water it's putting down an hour and how equalized my system is. Last year I was putting down .4" an hour, I've recently upped my nozzle sizes to match the output of my well. Will update in the morning!


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Just finished setting out 20 Sprinkler Gauges. I have the controller set to run every zone for an hour tonight. I'm curious to see how much water it's putting down an hour and how equalized my system is. Last year I was putting down .4" an hour, I've recently upped my nozzle sizes to match the output of my well. Will update in the morning!


J_nick meme


----------



## Redtenchu

Not much growth from last week, it's been too cold. Looking at the 10 day, it should be jumping out of the ground in no time!


----------



## Redtenchu

I'm going to try a little experiment.

I want to see how well these weeds (and a few others) do at a 0.25 HOC. I've always wondered if a broad leaf weed can really survive, it's time to find out!


----------



## Ware

I reshaped a couple beds to make the reel mowing a little easier...

 

I'll be adding a row of shrubs in the second picture. I think I'm also going to replace some I don't care for - like the variegated boxwoods in the first picture.

Oh, the green edging in the second picture was one of the original beds. I prefer brown, so I've used it for everything I've added. Hoping where these two now join together won't be too noticeable.


----------



## J_nick

Is that a pop up emitter I see? How do you like them, ever have any problems with them? I've been thinking about putting gutters on my house this year and liked the idea of them but have absolutely no experience


----------



## dfw_pilot

They work well in our yard - especially if you have a long run from a downspout that can't be drained off the property. We have six or eight of them.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Is that a pop up emitter I see? How do you like them, ever have any problems with them? I've been thinking about putting gutters on my house this year and liked the idea of them but have absolutely no experience


Yes. I like them. Every once in a while I go pop those green caps off and scoop out the leaves that get hung up under the emitter... or just pop them all off ahead of a hard rain.

Last fall I had a live bird come out of the pop-up. Somehow it went down in a downspout, through the black corrugated pipe in the ground, and up through the emitter. :shock:


----------



## Ware

Just found this while searching for that other image... this looks like a better design. I may try to find some of these. The little cross bar in the photo above is what traps leaves.

Also, don't mow directly over the pop-up with a rotary at a low HOC - don't ask me how I know. :?


----------



## J_nick

Good to know. Maybe a little duct tape while doing a vacuum pass over the top would keep it down. If I get the gutters installed this spring $$$ I'll look into installing theses. I like the clean look of them.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Good to know. Maybe a little duct tape while doing a vacuum pass over the top would keep it down. If I get the gutters installed this spring $$$ I'll look into installing theses. I like the clean look of them.


I just make glancing passes with each edge of the mower deck so they don't get sucked up.


----------



## lagerman72

Finally got around to renting the "power rake" and it wasn't too bad to do. Ended up going both N/S and E/W front and back with it. Lots of work after all the bagging, re-scalping but it really looks better and more "groomed" now than it has in the last few years. Ready to see if start greening up now!

I would add pictures but photobucket is taking forever to load.


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> Finally got around to renting the "power rake" and it wasn't too bad to do. Ended up going both N/S and E/W front and back with it. Lots of work after all the bagging, re-scalping but it really looks better and more "groomed" now than it has in the last few years. Ready to see if start greening up now!
> 
> I would add pictures but photobucket is taking forever to load.


Glad to hear it worked out. You're right, it's A LOT of work. I'm anxious to see pictures - you've always had one of my favorite lawns.


----------



## J_nick

J_nick said:


> Just finished setting out 20 Sprinkler Gauges. I have the controller set to run every zone for an hour tonight. I'm curious to see how much water it's putting down an hour and how equalized my system is. Last year I was putting down .4" an hour, I've recently upped my nozzle sizes to match the output of my well. Will update in the morning!


Well everything looked fairly good with .4-.5" of water across the majority of the lawn. I had one gauge only reading .1" but I haven't had time to diagnose the problem. It was next to a head that has a low angle nozzle in it and I my theory was the water was just hitting the side since it doesn't have the height to drop in the cup vertically. I will troubleshoot more on another day.


----------



## Wes

Redtenchu said:


> I'm going to try a little experiment.
> 
> I want to see how well these weeds (and a few others) do at a 0.25 HOC. I've always wondered if a broad leaf weed can really survive, it's time to find out!


I've played this game before with various results. Admittedly, I've never taken them down to to 0.25", but it seems to work well with some weeds. It eliminates the bull nettle in my backyard, has limited effect on clover, makes spurge spread like the plague, and helps to find the tap roots on poa t.

I will caution you with dandelions. Those things act just like pissed off bemrmuda on steroids. When you cut them low, they seem to send up twice as many flowers but the will open at 0.75" instead of trying to grow up to 6" before opening. The survival instinct of dandelions is impressive to me. Left unchecked, I've watched them grow up to a foot or two before putting off flowers (the stalk is big enough you drop a quarter into the hollow part once it is cut down). I have also hit them with an herbicide right before they flower, only to come out the next day to find that not only did they flower, but they turned into puff balls and half the seeds are gone.


----------



## Wes

I finally tackled the back yard this weekend. It's been needing some love for far too long. If anyone has wondered how tell Poa T. can get, here is an image for you:










I found 3 baby cottontails and their mom while working through the backyard. It explains why the Red-tailed Hawk has been spending so much time in the backyard. Luckily, all the babies had progressed from stage 1 baby cottontail defense (sit-perfectly-still-and-hide-no-matter-what) to stage 2 (if-something-gets-close-make-a-run-for-it). Because of this, no was injured by the mower.

I have had a family of cottontails that use my backyard as a nursery every spring for the last three years. Usually, I start on the back yard a little earlier, and I can easily catch the little ones - which I place in a box until I finish up. The kiddo's love holding them. Once I'm done, I tuck them all away somewhere safe (usually under a bush) - the baby bunnies... not the kiddos.

This is the backyard as of this morning. I still need to take some off the top as I'm not even clipping the canopy of the bermuda yet.


----------



## lagerman72

Ware said:


> lagerman72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to renting the "power rake" and it wasn't too bad to do. Ended up going both N/S and E/W front and back with it. Lots of work after all the bagging, re-scalping but it really looks better and more "groomed" now than it has in the last few years. Ready to see if start greening up now!
> 
> I would add pictures but photobucket is taking forever to load.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it worked out. You're right, it's A LOT of work. I'm anxious to see pictures - you've always had one of my favorite lawns.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware! Switched to a new site.
during

and after


----------



## dfw_pilot

Wes, that tall grass reminds me of someone's yard from San Antonio


----------



## lagerman72

Wes said:


> I finally tackled the back yard this weekend. It's been needing some love for far too long.


WOW Wes 

Nice job on the clean up!


----------



## Wes

dfw_pilot said:


> Wes, that tall grass reminds me of someone's yard from San Antonio


Yes, it also reminded me of some 3' tall St. Aug pics. I've been so focused on scalping the the front that I hadn't worked on the back yet. Wife was threatening to pay someone to do it.



lagerman72 said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally tackled the back yard this weekend. It's been needing some love for far too long.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Wes
> 
> Nice job on the clean up!
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will probably take the backyard down a little more this afternoon.

The yard was definitely "weird". The large area of Poa T. was about 2.5' tall. My yard is large, so the scale of things can throw off perception. I didn't realize how bad it was (I knew it was bad), until my 15 year old border collie mix almost got lost in it. Outside of the areas with tall Poa, everything else was roughly 3" tall.

The front yard it Tif 419 and the back is mix of St. Augustine, Tif 419, Common Bermuda, and weeds. We've talked about putting a pool in for a couple of years now. After the pool goes in (still no firm plan) I'll renovate the backyard. For now, keeping the back mowed has sufficed. The silver lining in this, is that the backyard is a perfect testing ground with three different types of turf and a mix of shade and a full sun.


----------



## tbdh20

Ware said:


> I reshaped a couple beds to make the reel mowing a little easier...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be adding a row of shrubs in the second picture. I think I'm also going to replace some I don't care for - like the variegated boxwoods in the first picture.
> 
> Oh, the green edging in the second picture was one of the original beds. I prefer brown, so I've used it for everything I've added. Hoping where these two now join together won't be too noticeable.


Ware,

The landscape edging your trying reconfigure looks to be the same I'm trying to install.

Can I ask about your method... How important is the depth of installation, does it help with bermuda invasion? I'm sure cultural practice/edging is key but is gly involved?


----------



## tbdh20

I had planned on several rounds of gly after green up, before covering it up, Your experience with maintenance on going? I'll take your response privately if you have a chance.. don't want to jamb up this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Ware

tbdh20 said:


> I had planned on several rounds of gly after green up, before covering it up, Your experience with maintenance on going? I'll take your response privately if you have a chance.. don't want to jamb up this thread.
> 
> Thanks


No worries, but I did start a new thread about it here. I didn't want a good discussion to eventually get lost in this thread.


----------



## Redtenchu

Wes said:


> I've played this game before with various results. Admittedly, I've never taken them down to to 0.25", but it seems to work well with some weeds. It eliminates the bull nettle in my backyard, has limited effect on clover, makes spurge spread like the plague, and helps to find the tap roots on poa t.


Thanks for the tips! I don't plan to play with spurge, I've had issues with it in the past.

Wow! Your backyard looks like a Job for sure, great work so far!


----------



## jbrown

Well I can barely move. I took on a project that I totally underestimated. I dethatched my yard, roughly 12k sq ft. I rented a machine from HD, took it home put it on the highest notch and it did nothing, so I lowered it one notch. Still barely hitting the ground, one more notch and it was DIGGING into the ground like a tiller  I was like what have I done :shock: 






After I started raking I can see the grass. There was 12 years of zero bagging and cutting one a week from the previous own. The thatch was probably around and 1" -1 1/2" thick in some areas. Some areas were just dirt and some was dallisgrass and crabgrass heads that go chopped up.

3 days of raking and its back to normal. Each row is about a wheelbarrow and half of thatch.











Needless to say, I can barely move today.

JB


----------



## Ware

Wow, that was a big project! I know exactly how you feel. It is a ton of work, but I think you'll be happy with the results. You can really see how much space you made for new, healthy bermuda growth. Congrats!


----------



## gijoe4500

Back lapping my manual reel mower now, so I can scalp the backyard. Probably should have scalped weeks ago


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut and edged, I'm amazed how quickly it's growing. Might be time for some PGR soon! :nod:

Wanted to put a few plugs in my construction area with the proplugger. Before starting I noticed it was bent, so I hammered it back out the best I could do.










After filling her up, I couldn't get the plugs out the backside... took a closer look and found the exit was also bent. I decided it was a sign, and called it a day. 








I'll try to hammer out the exit this weekend. I will make the cutting end a little smaller too! This will avoid any major issues with the ends not being perfectly round.

If you're wondering, they still don't have propluggers for sale online....


----------



## J_nick

Damn Red did the wife run it over a few times?


----------



## Coach8

Mowed the front yard at 5/8". Put down some fertilizer and started the Rain Train.
I think my McLane is about to give up the ghost. I could only get it to run on choke today. And it was running really rough. Hoping it will hold out long enough until I can upgrade.


----------



## J_nick

Coach8 said:


> Mowed the front yard at 5/8". Put down some fertilizer and started the Rain Train.
> I think my McLane is about to give up the ghost. I could only get it to run on choke today. And it was running really rough. Hoping it will hold out long enough until I can upgrade.


Is this the first time you've ran it this year? New gas with ethanol goes stale a lot quicker than the older gasoline. Start a thread in the equipment forum if you continue to have issues and we'll get it sorted out.


----------



## Mightyquinn

J_nick said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the front yard at 5/8". Put down some fertilizer and started the Rain Train.
> I think my McLane is about to give up the ghost. I could only get it to run on choke today. And it was running really rough. Hoping it will hold out long enough until I can upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the first time you've ran it this year? New gas with ethanol goes stale a lot quicker than the older gasoline. Start a thread in the equipment forum if you continue to have issues and we'll get it sorted out.
Click to expand...

I add STA-BIL to all my lawn equipment fuel(93 Octane) and have never had an issue with any of it starting after sitting all winter. Oh, and yes, it's all got some ethanol in it. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!!!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Applied some insecticide today for armyworm control. I also have tons of mounds popping up. I'm not sure what's causing them. Once the grass kicks in high gear the problem goes away.


----------



## Coach8

J_nick said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the front yard at 5/8". Put down some fertilizer and started the Rain Train.
> I think my McLane is about to give up the ghost. I could only get it to run on choke today. And it was running really rough. Hoping it will hold out long enough until I can upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the first time you've ran it this year? New gas with ethanol goes stale a lot quicker than the older gasoline. Start a thread in the equipment forum if you continue to have issues and we'll get it sorted out.
Click to expand...

Nope. Third mow and new non-ethanol gas.


----------



## J_nick

Hmmm having to run choke all the time says it's not getting the right air/fuel mixture. Gasoline engines need roughly 14 parts air per 1 part of fuel. Having to run the choke (less air) means to me it's not getting the required amount of fuel. I would check the Jet inside the carb and make sure it's clear of any debris. Also the air filter might be clogged, spring scalping is a dirty business and can clog a filter in no time.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> ...spring scalping is a dirty business and can clog a filter in no time.


Amen. :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> Cut and edged, I'm amazed how quickly it's growing. Might be time for some PGR soon! :nod:
> 
> Wanted to put a few plugs in my construction area with the proplugger. Before starting I noticed it was bent, so I hammered it back out the best I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After filling her up, I couldn't get the plugs out the backside... took a closer look and found the exit was also bent. I decided it was a sign, and called it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to hammer out the exit this weekend. I will make the cutting end a little smaller too! This will avoid any major issues with the ends not being perfectly round.
> 
> If you're wondering, they still don't have propluggers for sale online....


That proplugger seems like it has seen better days haha. Pgr huh!? That's impressive, I have concluded that celebration retains color better than tifway going into winter but tifway has a faster greenup come spring. I might put my proplugger on eBay and make some money off of it lol. It's a bummer that they're not for sale. That thing comes in handy. Fix yours and get to work!


----------



## Ware

Iriasj2009 said:


> That proplugger seems like it has seen better days haha. Pgr huh!? That's impressive, I have concluded that celebration retains color better than tifway going into winter but tifway has a faster greenup come spring. I might put my proplugger on eBay and make some money off of it lol. It's a bummer that they're not for sale. That thing comes in handy. Fix yours and get to work!


Here are some alternatives. More expensive, but available.


----------



## gijoe4500

Have a welding machine? looks easy enough to build one


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Here are some alternatives. More expensive, but available.


They have some expensive, but cool turf tools!


----------



## Mightyquinn

And here are some more options (also more expensive)Turf Repair


----------



## jbrown

Mightyquinn said:


> And here are some more options (also more expensive)Turf Repair


Sweet!!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Purchased and installed a tune up kit and new edger blade from my Sthil Kombi.

I cut, edged, weedeated for an elderly lady a few houses down. She can't afford a service, and won't let me do it for free, lol. She wants her lawn to look like mine, but only wants me to cut bi-weekly...


----------



## MarkV

Redtenchu said:


> Purchased and installed a tune up kit and new edger blade from my Sthil Kombi.
> 
> I cut, edged, weedeated for an elderly lady a few houses down. She can't afford a service, and won't let me do it for free, lol. She wants her lawn to look like mine, but only wants me to cut bi-weekly...


Nothing like a challenge.

The couple that lives to the east of me split up last spring. He moved out and she stayed. I offered to help her with the yard. I'll admit it was mainly for selfish reasons. I didn't want it looking like crap. She declined. So I would painfully watch her use the edger in the wrong direction and not even mow the back at all. She went out of town for a while and asked a coworker to mow while she was gone. He mows the day she gets back and I can't even describe how bad it looked. I'm outside with the kids when she gets home. She walks out of the garage with the biggest WTF look you have ever seen. Needless to say she let me mow her yard after that.


----------



## gijoe4500

Labeled my glyphosate bottle for the girlfriend.

The grim reaper.... because anything it touches.... dies.


----------



## Redtenchu

That's Awesome GIJoe!!

I finally had the time, and the will, to plug the area of my lawn destroyed by City employees! I'm fairly certain the "top soil" they used was the left-overs from the crap they spread on the streets after a snow storm...

Gave the lawn a double cut before tomorrow's forecasting of all day rain.

I have an updated picture of my .25 dandelion experiment (pre-cut). It's really getting swallowed up by Bermuda!


----------



## Ware

I needed to mow today, but it was too cold (50's), too wet (2.2" yesterday), and I just wasn't in a great mood. Maybe tomorrow.

I did get my new Davis Vantage Vue installed and online...


----------



## J_nick

Didn't do anything on the "lawn" other than watch the kids play. I did spray preM and 2, 4D on the north pasture. We've always kept it mowed but the wife and I were talking and we would like to maintain it better this year :mrgreen: so better late than never for the PreM. It already has some some broadleafs but they are easy enough to eliminate, it's the sandburs that are a royal PITA... literally! Oh I guess I did catch a gopher that made his way onto the lawn :thumbup:

I was able to try out my DFWand and I couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## tbdh20

Landscape edging,


----------



## Mightyquinn

Very nice!! Just need some mulch and you'll be ready to go!!


----------



## tbdh20

Thanks MQ, waiting for green-up so I can spray a twice before mulching.


----------



## Ware

tbdh20 said:


> Landscape edging,


That looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

tbdh20 said:


> Thanks MQ, waiting for green-up so I can spray a twice before mulching.


To get a better kill on the Bermuda you can add Fusilade II with the glyphosate. Kinda pricey so I don't know if it would be worth it for just the beds but I thought I would put it out there.


----------



## Ware

I got a cut in today at 0.350". I estimate that I'm about 70% green.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Looking great guys!!! I put out some 21-0-0 fast release and edged.


----------



## nagol

I raked up some spots in the yard this weekend. We're still dormant in North Alabama but hopefully we will see some green later this week.


----------



## Wes

J_nick said:


> ... it's the sandburs that are a royal PITA... literally!


I have a friend that has a huge problem with these based on the area surrounding his lawn. He uses a product called Pastora and swears by it.

Here are a couple of other articles to look at:

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/archives/parsons/turf/grassbur.html

https://www.noble.org/globalassets/docs/ag/pubs/soils/nf-so-11-05.pdf


----------



## SGrabs33

Edged for the first time this year and gave the lawn a drink. Looking forward to temps in the 70's this week.


----------



## Redtenchu

Got a quick cut completed in preparation of rain the rest of this week.

She has filled in very nicely, just need some more color and Ill be very happy!


----------



## J_nick

Red the yard looks amazing, even better knowing it's still March! Funny how that grate fries that spot in the summer yet keeps it from greening up in the spring


----------



## Mightyquinn

Between Red and Ware my lawn looks like crap!!! There are a lot more factors involved I'm sure since I basically neglected my lawn last year. I just need to catch up to them!!!


----------



## jbrown

Mightyquinn said:


> Between Red and Ware my lawn looks like crap!!! There are a lot more factors involved I'm sure since I basically neglected my lawn last year. I just need to catch up to them!!!


You and me both MQ, Here in North Georgia, I am just now seeing a little green.

JB


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware and I lucked out with the weather so far, no skill involved in the early green up!


----------



## Redtenchu

J_Nick, I hate that storm drain!


----------



## MarkV

Over the weekend I raked up more thatch, ran the rotary over it, and then hit it with the reel.

Just starting to sprinkle. Supposed to get rain the next 3 days so that will help fill some spots in.


----------



## Redtenchu

MarkV said:


> Over the weekend I raked up more thatch, ran the rotary over it, and then hit it with the reel.
> 
> Just starting to sprinkle. Supposed to get rain the next 3 days so that will help fill some spots in.


I hope it comes slow and steady, I'm not a fan of the downpours we often get.


----------



## MarkV

Still nothing in OKC. Radar in Texas looks crazy.


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## Ware

Looks like a soggy week here for sure. Here are the 5 and 7-day QPF's (Quantitative Precipitation Forecasts)... you rarely get all of it, but even half would be a lot of rain.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> MarkV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the weekend I raked up more thatch, ran the rotary over it, and then hit it with the reel.
> 
> Just starting to sprinkle. Supposed to get rain the next 3 days so that will help fill some spots in.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it comes slow and steady, I'm not a fan of the downpours we often get.
Click to expand...

Slow and steady would be nice but very rare it's normally all or nothing around here.


----------



## Redtenchu

Awe Man!!!! The rain here did a number on my construction area...


----------



## J_nick

Is that a part of a broomstick in the quality topsoil the city brought you?


----------



## Redtenchu

It might as well be a whole broom...


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> It might as well be a whole broom...


Haha well the plugs stayed in place for the most part so that's a win! Did the quality topsoil make it all the way to the storm drain?


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Awe Man!!!! The rain here did a number on my construction area...


I would demand that they sod it. It's just not ever going to hold long enough to properly re-establish on that slope. It won't take much, not to mention they would require it if it were another contractor or utility involved. Offer to send them pictures of the erosion making its way into the storm drain, and throw around terms like The Clean Water Act, Federal Stormwater Regulations, and The Oklahoma Environmental Quality Act.


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe Man!!!! The rain here did a number on my construction area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would demand that they sod it. It's just not ever going to hold long enough to properly re-establish on that slope. It won't take much, not to mention they would require it if it were another contractor or utility involved. Offer to send them pictures of the erosion making its way into the storm drain, and throw around terms like The Clean Water Act, Federal Stormwater Regulations, and The Oklahoma Environmental Quality Act.
Click to expand...

And Latitude 36


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Offer to send them pictures of the erosion making its way into the storm drain, and throw around terms like The Clean Water Act, Federal Stormwater Regulations, and The Oklahoma Environmental Quality Act.


Nice!



J_nick said:


> And Latitude 36


YES!


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Latitude 36
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
Click to expand...

I work overlooking a AAA baseball field and have contacted the heads groundskeeper before to ask him a few questions. He said that they use 419 on the outfield and Latitude on the infield and skirts. I have thought about asking him to see if they will fill up the back of my truck when they pull cores in May.



With the temps being in the 70's all week with some rain we have some nice green. I'm looking forward to having some fresh grass flowing from the front of the Tru-Cut this weekend.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ooooooooh, this always feels good!


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Latitude 36
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work overlooking a AAA baseball field and have contacted the heads groundskeeper before to ask him a few questions. He said that they use 419 on the outfield and Latitude on the infield and skirts. I have thought about asking him to see if they will fill up the back of my truck when they pull cores in May.
> 
> 
> 
> With the temps being in the 70's all week with some rain we have some nice green. I'm looking forward to having some fresh grass flowing from the front of the Tru-Cut this weekend.
Click to expand...

Do you overlook the Durham Bulls baseball field?


----------



## nagol

Got this in today....


----------



## ajmikola

I rescalped because of the weather snap. I tried something new this time. I scalped to .43'' then rented a billy goat yard vacuum to suck up all the clippings. It worked like a charm. i ran over the grass like i was mowing it. Took less than half the time of using the rotary mower.

BTW. I noticed I had a TON of weeds, I put down pre-E but it doesn't look like it did anything. I had to spray my Q4 for a straight hour. Did I do something wrong? Ehh. We'll see. Looking forward to using the greens mower, Need the grass to start to explode. Might add some 34-0-0.

alex

That said, spring is here and my green up is coming along well. I'm no where near the pros on this site, but this year should be much better than last year. I've been in the new house one year, so the sod was new only one year ago.


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> I work overlooking a AAA baseball field and have contacted the heads groundskeeper before to ask him a few questions. He said that they use 419 on the outfield and Latitude on the infield and skirts. I have thought about asking him to see if they will fill up the back of my truck when they pull cores in May.
> 
> 
> 
> With the temps being in the 70's all week with some rain we have some nice green. I'm looking forward to having some fresh grass flowing from the front of the Tru-Cut this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you overlook the Durham Bulls baseball field?
Click to expand...

That I do.


----------



## lagerman72

Nice start to the day, a little backlapping, new belt and cleaned the air filter. Then it was off to double cut the front and single cut the rest. Man, the belt and backlap makes for a sweet cut out of the gate! Pic of it finally greening up.


----------



## Redtenchu

Got home early, and like Lagerman72, I gave her a double cut for good measure! She is about 80-90%!

*CRISS*









*CROSS*









*APPLESAUCE*!


----------



## gijoe4500

Isn't criss cross applesauce how kids sit down these days? I was recently taught this by my 9 year old. She looked at me like I was nuts when I told her to sit down "indian style".


----------



## Ware

gijoe4500 said:


> Isn't criss cross applesauce how kids sit down these days? I was recently taught this by my 9 year old. She looked at me like I was nuts when I told her to sit down "indian style".


Hmm, I had not heard of this either. I just asked my 2.5yo if she knew what it was - she gave me a demonstration. I guess "indian style" is no longer PC.


----------



## gijoe4500

Ware said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't criss cross applesauce how kids sit down these days? I was recently taught this by my 9 year old. She looked at me like I was nuts when I told her to sit down "indian style".
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I had not heard of this either. I just asked my 2.5yo if she knew what it was - she gave me a demonstration. I guess "indian style" is no longer PC.
Click to expand...

Don't you just love it when the little people actually teach you something? I think its awesome. lol


----------



## J_nick

I didn't do anything on the lawn but I did eat lunch at a golf course today. Watched a John Deere triplex (wasn't close enough to see a model #) cut the green on hole 4 and the chipping green. I'm sure everyone I was eating lunch with thought there was something wrong with me as I payed 100% attention on him mowing instead of them talking :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> I didn't do anything on the lawn but I did eat lunch at a golf course today. Watched a John Deere triplex (wasn't close enough to see a model #) cut the green on hole 4 and the chipping green. I'm sure everyone I was eating lunch with thought there was something wrong with me as I payed 100% attention on him mowing instead of them talking :lol:


That's Awesome!


----------



## Coach8

Mowed the front at 5/8" in anticipation of the Rain. This is the side part of my front yard. About 60% greened up.


----------



## tbdh20

Dropped the mower to 7/16 and all went well... last years leveling attempt helped, tried running 3/8 on the side yard and I dont want to talk about that! Need to drop N and test the irrigation, for a bit of green up!


----------



## Ware

I moved/re-spaced some shrubs that were bothering me. It was more work than I expected - I'm exhausted. I'm still not completely satisfied with this bed, but I'm going to leave it alone. :nod:


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut the front and double cut the back. I am cutting somewhere around a half inch.



Here is a little bouncy slowmo video for your enjoyment... hopefully. turn down the volume.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Cut the front and double cut the back. I am cutting somewhere around a half inch.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little bouncy slowmo video for your enjoyment... hopefully. turn down the volume.


Cool. Subscribed. :thumbup:


----------



## jbrown

Yesterday I did some work, cleaned and re-edge rings around trees and flower beds. Also re-scalped at 7/16.


----------



## SGrabs33

I will be watching 2-3 inches of rain pull up clippings all over my yard... unfortunately.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> I will be watching 2-3 inches of rain pull up clippings all over my yard... unfortunately.


I am hoping to get some of that too!!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut and put down a Bag of Milo!


----------



## MarkV

I haven't been posting every day I've been in the yard. But about ever 3-4 days I've been raking up dead material cutting it with the reel and then running the rotary over it to suck it up. The rain over the last few days has helped pull up lots of little pieces.


----------



## J_nick

I did some stuff this weekend but never posted. Scalped my hill hell strip. I'd been neglecting it so far the year. It's ungodly unlevel and steep I've never checked the angle of it but I'd guess around 30*. My wife won't drive the mower on it because she feels likes she is going to flip.

Upgraded/ downsized my spray rig, I went to TeeJet nozzles and went down from a 60" boom to 40" for better maneuverability. Changed from .2 GPM tips to .3 GPM ones. Hopefully that will get me closer to the magical 1gal/1000sqft mark. I was using 3/4 gal/1000 with the .2's

Dug a 60' long trench and installed 1" Class 200 PVC for a special sprinkler that will be delivered tomorrow. Naming it "Project Supersoaker" I'll update more on it once it's in the ground. I also killed a couple gophers. They seemed to be taking a hiatus but are now coming back.


----------



## tbdh20

Working on high spots in the lawn. Need to run the drag mat and try cutting in a day or two... then definitely time for N.


----------



## Mightyquinn

tbdh20 said:


> Working on high spots in the lawn. Need to run the drag mat and try cutting in a day or two... then definitely time for N.


Looking good tbdh!!!!! You will be amazed at how much dethatching helps with the lawn and high spots!


----------



## MarkV

tbdh20 said:


> Working on high spots in the lawn. Need to run the drag mat and try cutting in a day or two... then definitely time for N.


I'm sure this is a noob question but... This is straight up bare dirt yes? Doesn't this make any pre m ineffective?


----------



## Mightyquinn

MarkV said:


> tbdh20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on high spots in the lawn. Need to run the drag mat and try cutting in a day or two... then definitely time for N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is a noob question but... This is straight up bare dirt yes? Doesn't this make any pre m ineffective?
Click to expand...

I don't know how far tbdh went with the verticutting but I went down to dirt almost, so I'm waiting for most of it to fill in before applying any PreM. When verticutting aggressively, it pretty much removes a lot of the weeds.


----------



## tbdh20

MarkV said:


> tbdh20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on high spots in the lawn. Need to run the drag mat and try cutting in a day or two... then definitely time for N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is a noob question but... This is straight up bare dirt yes? Doesn't this make any pre m ineffective?
Click to expand...

MarkV

I did make the mistake of applying prem earlier last month but really wanted to smooth things out. This pics was after I cleaned it up and dragged it in.


----------



## Iriasj2009

tbdh20 said:


> MarkV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbdh20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on high spots in the lawn. Need to run the drag mat and try cutting in a day or two... then definitely time for N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is a noob question but... This is straight up bare dirt yes? Doesn't this make any pre m ineffective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MarkV
> 
> I did make the mistake of applying prem earlier last month but really wanted to smooth things out. This pics was after I cleaned it up and dragged it in.
Click to expand...

I applied preemergent right before my spring scalp and detach and didn't have any issues. Looking great!!! Keep up the work.


----------



## Ware

I white flagged the yard in preparation for utility locates. My irrigation contractor is starting on Monday - weather permitting. Locates here in Arkansas must be requested at least 48 hours before you dig.

Always call before you dig - please. I work for a company that operates underground facilities and we see preventable line breaks all the time, simply because no one called. Not only is it dangerous, you don't want to get one of those bills for breaking a line.


----------



## MarkV

tbdh20 said:


> MarkV
> 
> I did make the mistake of applying prem earlier last month but really wanted to smooth things out.


I wasn't trying to question your actions but my understanding of how pre-m worked.

Thanks.


----------



## Topcat

Been there twice. The first time I did a DIY irrigation system install when I lived in Texas. I did not call first, and cut my phone and cable lines. That bill was not fun to pay. The second time in a new home - I hired a company to install the irrigation system. I called, and someone came out and marked all the utilities going to the house. but was off by more than 15 ft for cable lines. Of course they were cut, but I had to pay nothing to repair. 
So the wait for someone to mark the lines pays off.



Ware said:


> ... you don't want to get one of those bills for breaking a line.


----------



## Mightyquinn

My neighbor a few years ago was putting a fence in and while using an auger he chewed through the power line going into his house, cutting all the power to his house. He lucked out as the power company came out to fix it and didn't charge him a dime for the repair.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> My neighbor a few years ago was putting a fence in and while using an auger he chewed through the power line going into his house, cutting all the power to his house. He lucked out as the power company came out to fix it and didn't charge him a dime for the repair.


 :shock: He lucked out as he's still alive!


----------



## Redtenchu

After cut picture today, we've had some good rain and sun here!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> After cut picture today, we've had some good rain and sun here!


That is a fantastic looking bunker! :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> After cut picture today, we've had some good rain and sun here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fantastic looking bunker! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

LOL!! There you go! turn it into a bunker and put a flag stick in the lawn.


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fantastic looking bunker! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! There you go! turn it into a bunker and put a flag stick in the lawn.
Click to expand...

Might be plan B, can't get the plugs to grow!


----------



## Topcat

Raced the rain to get fertilizer down. My first Milogranite application this year.


----------



## Topcat

Redtenchu said:


> After cut picture today, we've had some good rain and sun here!


Looks great. I am just about 70 percent green. We've had a few days of rain this week and temps near 80 each day. I am hoping for a flush of green over the next few days.


----------



## Coach8

Cut a new pattern in my "other" yard.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Gorgeous! I love your other yard.


----------



## J_nick

Coach8 said:


> Cut a new pattern in my "other" yard.


What kind of mower is that Coach


----------



## Coach8

Jacobsen Tri-King. Wish I had one for personal use at home!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Wow red, do you give your yards steroids or what?! Your mowing at .25"?!!! Looks great!


----------



## Coach8

dfw_pilot said:


> Gorgeous! I love your other yard.


Thanks! We work pretty hard at making it nice. It's fun to try different patterns, etc.


----------



## Coach8

Red, your yard never ceases to amaze!


----------



## Gopwh2020

Watched 4 inches of rain expose low spots in my Bermuda where the water sat all day. It drains and is not compacted, but has pooling issues. Time for some more leveling. We got hammered by mother nature today.


----------



## Ware

Gopwh2020 said:


> Watched 4 inches of rain expose low spots in my Bermuda where the water sat all day. It drains and is not compacted, but has pooling issues. Time for some more leveling. We got hammered by mother nature today.


Welcome to TLF! Glad you found us! :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311

Red,
Looking good.

Frost on March 16/17 really set my lawn back. Since then we had little to no rain until this week. Scouted the lawn today and it's started to rebound some. I'm probably going to verticut around April 17 most likely. Picked a few very small broadleafs in the yard today.


----------



## Ware

I planted some shrubs in an area where I connected two beds. I also replaced a few shrubs in my back yard that I didn't care for.


----------



## Coach8

Cut a different pattern for last day of our tournament. Hope nobody minds me posting photos of my second yard.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lagerman72

Having a junior golfer is great...right??? Had a lil divot filling today. Kids good though, can't deny that and his practice facility is top notch!!!


----------



## Ware

Gave it a cut (0.35"). Sprayed Tournament Ready and Primo. I usually don't start the Primo this early, but the irrigation project starts on Monday (weather permitting) so I decided it might be a good idea to pump the brakes on the growth while the yard is messed up.



​
Ever notice how some of the "gurus" on some of the other sites don't share pictures of their results? Or when they do it's an old photo they've shared a dozen times?


----------



## gijoe4500

What is tournament ready?


----------



## Ware

gijoe4500 said:


> What is tournament ready?


Tournament Ready is a soil surfactant.


----------



## SGrabs33

lagerman72 said:


> Having a junior golfer is great...right??? Had a lil divot filling today. Kids good though, can't deny that and his practice facility is top notch!!!


Hats off to you for working hard on you lawn and then letting your son tear it up like that. Guess your investing in some green sand???

I mowed the whole yard on the 6th notch and watered the plants around the yard. Also, I installed my new Eley hose reel.

Lastly I may have some damage control to do in the near future.....


----------



## Mightyquinn

gijoe4500 said:


> What is tournament ready?


I plan on using it too this year but I am gong to use up my Lesco Moisture Manager first. I plan on using it more for LDS(Localized Dry Spot) and trying to get a more even water distribution on the lawn which should help with the appearance too. I also have a thick layer of organic matter in the top 2-3" of soil which becomes water repellant during the year, so I am hoping that it helps with that too. It basically helps water become wetter and distributes it more evenly through the soil.


----------



## southernguy311

Verticut and a mow today. Certainly envious of y'all with the earlier greenup.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Lastly I may have some damage control to do in the near future.....


Was that the tree? You weren't kidding about taking it out!


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly I may have some damage control to do in the near future.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the tree? You weren't kidding about taking it out!
Click to expand...

Yep, that was the front yard tree. I think it's going to save quite a bit of time cutting the front yard now. Luckily my neighbor is an expert at pulling out trees with his truck.






Cleanup wasn't too bad and it doesn't look like I will have to buy any extra dirt. I haven't decided if I will buy a few strips of Bermuda or try and plug it. Suggestions?


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...Cleanup wasn't too bad and it doesn't look like I will have to buy any extra dirt. I haven't decided if I will buy a few strips of Bermuda or try and plug it. Suggestions?


I would probably sod - then you wouldn't have to worry too much about erosion on that hillside. Plugs could take a while.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...it doesn't look like I will have to buy any extra dirt...


We have a waxing gibbous (98% illuminated) moon today. My late grandfather would have told you that's why you had enough dirt. Conversely, he always said you could dig a fence post hole in the dark of the moon (new moon), put the post in the hole, and still not have enough dirt to backfill it.

Anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## southernguy311

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it doesn't look like I will have to buy any extra dirt...
> 
> 
> 
> We have a waxing gibbous (98% illuminated) moon today. My late grandfather would have told you that's why you had enough dirt. Conversely, he always said you could dig a fence post hole in the dark of the moon (new moon), put the post in the hole, and still not have enough dirt to backfill it.
> 
> Anyone else ever heard of this?
Click to expand...

Yup. farmers almanac follows along with these rules.


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## Ware

I guess if the moon can move oceans it can influence a few shovel fulls of dirt.

I mowed again today - one last cut before my yard gets trenched up for irrigation. Afterwards I measured off and flagged all of the sprinkler head locations. I'm pretty pleased with the layout.


----------



## Redtenchu

I was able to get in a double cut and plant some flowers over the weekend.

Today I sprayed the first app of PGR for 2017!


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Cleanup wasn't too bad and it doesn't look like I will have to buy any extra dirt. I haven't decided if I will buy a few strips of Bermuda or try and plug it. Suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably sod - then you wouldn't have to worry too much about erosion on that hillside. Plugs could take a while.
Click to expand...

Sod it is. Picked up 6 rolls(10sq/ft each) to put over this section and also the trenches I dug last year for the buried downspouts.


----------



## jbrown

Redtenchu said:


> I was able to get in a double cut and plant some flowers over the weekend.
> 
> Today I sprayed the first app of PGR for 2017!


so I got my PGR int he mail the other day, but when should I apply it? The grass is still at 30% dormant, I've cut it low so I can aerate and sand. I guess I should wait till it's fully grown in after the sanding. Probably should have put this unter the PGR post too. oh well.

JB


----------



## Mightyquinn

jbrown said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get in a double cut and plant some flowers over the weekend.
> 
> Today I sprayed the first app of PGR for 2017!
> 
> 
> 
> so I got my PGR int he mail the other day, but when should I apply it? The grass is still at 30% dormant, I've cut it low so I can aerate and sand. I guess I should wait till it's fully grown in after the sanding. Probably should have put this unter the PGR post too. oh well.
> 
> JB
Click to expand...

I usually start applying it when I have to mow more than once a week. If you are planning on aerating and topdressing soon I would hold off until that has recovered a little bit.


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> jbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get in a double cut and plant some flowers over the weekend.
> 
> Today I sprayed the first app of PGR for 2017!
> 
> 
> 
> so I got my PGR int he mail the other day, but when should I apply it? The grass is still at 30% dormant, I've cut it low so I can aerate and sand. I guess I should wait till it's fully grown in after the sanding. Probably should have put this unter the PGR post too. oh well.
> 
> JB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I usually start applying it when I have to mow more than once a week. If you are planning on aerating and topdressing soon I would hold off until that has recovered a little bit.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## GeneIV

To get caught up to "now", I had applied Prodiamine back in early March at a rate to protect for ~4 months as I am planning on having the lawn areated once the grass is growing well. Then I will apply another app to last until fall.

I also spot sprayed all of the weeds, primarily hairy bittercress, with Celcius. That stuff is great, the Celcius, not the bittercress! Seems the last pre-emergent in the fall by Scotts Lawnservice(no longer using) didn't last as long as I hoped.

2 Saturday's ago, I scalped my yard to 1 3/8" and bagged it all up. 3 tough hours, but already seeing a lot of green up since then.


----------



## Coach8

Cut the front at 5/8" and edged all 600 feet of edging that I have in the front. Wore me out. Need to get some of the grass clippings sucked up that piled into lines after the last rain.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Been fertilizing with 1/4lbs per 1k soft straight nitrogen weekly. Added a small flower bed.


----------



## dfw_pilot

_Love_ that new bed!


----------



## J_nick

Worked on my Ford GT95 lawn tractor. The starter has been acting funny on it. Sure enough where the positive side connects to the starter the bolt is loose with no way of tightening it. The threads also looked like they had been grounding out on the starter case. It took a while but I finally found a starter for it at dbelectrical.com Ford-New Holland made the mower from 92-95 so parts aren't the easiest to find. I'm not looking forward to changing it out either as from the looks off it I'll have to pull the engine, at least get it a few inches off the frame.


----------



## gijoe4500

J_nick said:


> Worked on my Ford GT95 lawn tractor. The starter has been acting funny on it. Sure enough where the positive side connects to the starter the bolt is loose with no way of tightening it. The threads also looked like they had been grounding out on the starter case. It took a while but I finally found a starter for it at dbelectrical.com Ford-New Holland made the mower from 92-95 so parts aren't the easiest to find. I'm not looking forward to changing it out either as from the looks off it I'll have to pull the engine, at least get it a few inches off the frame.


Any chance of just tapping the whole a little bigger, and threading in a helicoil?


----------



## SimonR

My season here in Aus is basically done and dusted. Got a K app out late last month, I'll do another one this month and that will be that. Still under regulation from PGR and using a stabilized Nitrogen liquid fert with Iron for some extra color. I've never used a liquid fertilizer before so I will be interested to see the results. Here are some pics from the year, probably the best year I have had, with lots of summer rain and nice growing conditions. I managed to keep the backyard at 0.125" all season, right up until I went away for a 2 week vacation in March.


----------



## lagerman72

Great job Simon, looks fantastic!


----------



## dfw_pilot

That's really fantastic, Simon! Great work. I'm sure the personal satisfaction is off the charts. Congrats on the great season.


----------



## Iriasj2009

dfw_pilot said:


> _Love_ that new bed!


Thanks! I will using the same brick as edging for my flower beds too but not too sure when that will happen.


----------



## MrMeaner

SimonR said:


> My season here in Aus is basically done and dusted. Got a K app out late last month, I'll do another one this month and that will be that. Still under regulation from PGR and using a stabilized Nitrogen liquid fert with Iron for some extra color. I've never used a liquid fertilizer before so I will be interested to see the results. Here are some pics from the year, probably the best year I have had, with lots of summer rain and nice growing conditions. I managed to keep the backyard at 0.125" all season, right up until I went away for a 2 week vacation in March.


Looks awesome Simon!!


----------



## J_nick

MrMeaner said:


> SimonR said:
> 
> 
> 
> My season here in Aus is basically done and dusted. Got a K app out late last month, I'll do another one this month and that will be that. Still under regulation from PGR and using a stabilized Nitrogen liquid fert with Iron for some extra color. I've never used a liquid fertilizer before so I will be interested to see the results. Here are some pics from the year, probably the best year I have had, with lots of summer rain and nice growing conditions. I managed to keep the backyard at 0.125" all season, right up until I went away for a 2 week vacation in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome Simon!!
Click to expand...

+1 looks awesome, I've been following your FB page during our offseason


----------



## tbdh20

Simon Beautiful!



[/quote]
High hopes for my season as yours goes to bed :thumbup:


----------



## MarkV

Put a bag of Milo down yesterday because today we're getting some rain.


----------



## dfw_pilot

My lawn won't win any awards. As a matter of fact, I think my lawn's role will be to help other's feel better about their own lawns. 










I scalped a second time this spring, down to 4/10 bench height. Including the NVML of 5/10, I'm probably around 9/10 of an inch total.

NVML is what I call the Non-Verticut Mat Layer, which builds up on a reel cut lawn when a verticutter isn't used. I ran out of time late this winter to rent a truck so I could rent a power rake and then return both when finished. I now have these ridges where the the Greensmaster has cut into this layer a bit, and then ridden up over it in other areas. Life has become very busy, so I may end up calling this season a rebuilding year, and try to figure out better scalping methods for next year.










Without a good sanding job for leveling, you can see the "tiger stripes" where the mower doesn't scalp the lower sections of the yard, and scalps the higher sections. In the end, I've raised the bench HOC up to 5/10 and I'm sure it will all be green when I get back from a 10-day trip I leave on next week.


----------



## wardconnor

SimonR said:


>


This is impressive. Very nice


----------



## Ware

Iriasj2009 said:


> Been fertilizing with 1/4lbs per 1k soft straight nitrogen weekly. Added a small flower bed.


Looks great! You should do a separate post about this in the landscaping subforum so it doesn't get lost in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Coach8

Got a much needed 1.5 inch rain yesterday afternoon and evening. About 90 percent green now (some shady spots are still struggling). Will get the shop vac out this afternoon to suck up the lines of grass clippings that the rain pulled up. Need to spray a few weeds that the pre-m missed. All in all, pretty happy with most of the yard considering its mid-April.


----------



## Ware

It seemed like a Good Friday to drop some Milorganite on my lawn. :nod:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


> It seemed like a Good Friday


 :thumbup:


----------



## gijoe4500

Ware said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been fertilizing with 1/4lbs per 1k soft straight nitrogen weekly. Added a small flower bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! You should do a separate post about this in the landscaping subforum so it doesn't get lost in this thread. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I would love to see a lot more pictures of everyone's landscaping/hardscaping. Would be a great place to get ideas.


----------



## Ware

gijoe4500 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been fertilizing with 1/4lbs per 1k soft straight nitrogen weekly. Added a small flower bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! You should do a separate post about this in the landscaping subforum so it doesn't get lost in this thread. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see a lot more pictures of everyone's landscaping/hardscaping. Would be a great place to get ideas.
Click to expand...

Great idea. Started a thread here.


----------



## MarkV

I got about .75" of rain yesterday in OKC and I saw some area's in the back yard that were just pooling water. So I got out my trusty manual aerator (3.5" deep) to punch a few holes in the ground. I found the first one within a few seconds. Then came another, and another. This is what I pulled up walking a little over half of the back yard. ~ 1K sq ft. Granted this wasn't found with a screwdriver but I can't knock that test.

Yes I know that's a lot of bare dirt. I'm transitioning from high bermuda to low bermuda this year.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been fertilizing with 1/4lbs per 1k soft straight nitrogen weekly. Added a small flower bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! You should do a separate post about this in the landscaping subforum so it doesn't get lost in this thread. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks! Yea I haven't had much time to post but I'll put some more pics.


----------



## tbdh20

Working on the edging on the nadina side. Start mulching in the morning.


----------



## Ware

With rain in the forecast for tomorrow and Monday, I spread some GrubEx that I picked up on clearance at the end of last season...

​


----------



## tbdh20

Mulch, a yard and a half, another round on Monday.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Iriasj2009 said:


> Been fertilizing with 1/4lbs per 1k soft straight nitrogen weekly.


Has this been with 46-0-0? Are you planning on keeping up with that rate for the rest of the year or just until it fills in? Going with that much Nitrogen monthly will create issue down the road for you since you are mowing at such low HOC's.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Mightyquinn said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been fertilizing with 1/4lbs per 1k soft straight nitrogen weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> Has this been with 46-0-0? Are you planning on keeping up with that rate for the rest of the year or just until it fills in? Going with that much Nitrogen monthly will create issue down the road for you since you are mowing at such low HOC's.
Click to expand...

No, I'm using ammonium sulfate 21-0-0. Initial intentions when I bought it was to help raise the ph of my soil. Now I will just be using it until it all fills in. I will be using milirganite monthly and have some nitrophos superturf 19-4-10 for once it fills in.


----------



## GeneIV

This weekend I mowed my lawn @1 3/8". Put down ~.5lbs N/1k over ~8K of yard using Milogranite. I tried to get some soil samples for testing, but the ground is too hard, haven't had any rain for a week. It's supposed to rain ~1" in next 3 days, so will try it again after that.


----------



## J_nick

Mowed the non-glypho areas of the lawn and sprayed some ant killer on any mounds I saw.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut this weekend on the 5th notch. 
Watered in recently laid sod pieces.
Spread Lesco 24-0-11 fertilizer.

I had one remaining piece of sod and decided to use it to raise the height of one of my lower spots around the curb. I put some sand beneath the sod to level everything out. I think its going to work well.


----------



## Redtenchu

Redtenchu's Wife said:


> I never drive over that part of the grass!


*LIES*


----------



## gijoe4500

Redtenchu said:


> Redtenchu's Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never drive over that part of the grass!
> 
> 
> 
> *LIES*
Click to expand...

Are you ever going to paint those metal grates a color that will absorb less heat? If I remember right, your grass right there gets cooked.


----------



## Redtenchu

gijoe4500 said:


> Are you ever going to paint those metal grates a color that will absorb less heat? If I remember right, your grass right there gets cooked.


Nope. With such a small yard, I need something to complain about... :lol:


----------



## gijoe4500

Redtenchu said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever going to paint those metal grates a color that will absorb less heat? If I remember right, your grass right there gets cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. With such a small yard, I need something to complain about... :lol:
Click to expand...

Is the wife driving over the corner not enough? Or maybe you could complain about the size of the lawn (that's my go to).


----------



## southernguy311

Turf is slowly coming out of its brief semi hibernation as soil temps are creeping towards the mid 70's. Gave it a cut today and dropped some granular N and K to help it bounce back from verticutting last week. Probably the last granular N the turf will see this season unless it's Milo.


----------



## lagerman72

Worked from home today and was able to get a quick mow in over lunch. Finally greening up with the temps and rain!

And the backyard divots are growing in nicely...


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> Worked from home today and was able to get a quick mow in over lunch. Finally greening up with the temps and rain!
> 
> And the backyard divots are growing in nicely...


Looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## MarkV

I have some leaky sprinkler heads and started looking for my "valve box" today. I know about 3 things about sprinklers. I'm guess this is not how it's supposed to be.

Also the power wire is unprotected and only a few inches under the dirt. Is that OK?


----------



## wardconnor

lagerman72 said:


> Worked from home today and was able to get a quick mow in over lunch. Finally greening up with the temps and rain!
> 
> And the backyard divots are growing in nicely...


Looks freaking nice there. The double wide stripes are nice as well. Please keep the updates coming with pictures


----------



## Mightyquinn

MarkV said:


> I have some leaky sprinkler heads and started looking for my "valve box" today. I know about 3 things about sprinklers. I'm guess this is not how it's supposed to be.


They didn't put it in a valve box? That sucks!! All my valves are in there own separate boxes. I know where all of them are except for Zone #1, it's hidden somewhere but my goal is to find it this year!


----------



## Mightyquinn

lagerman72 said:


> Worked from home today and was able to get a quick mow in over lunch. Finally greening up with the temps and rain!
> 
> And the backyard divots are growing in nicely...


Your lawn is looking Amazing lagerman!!!! What HOC are you at?


----------



## Coach8

Mowed the front yard. Went ahead and took a picture mid-mow since I was going to finish in the dark. Lots of stolons (I need to find a verticutter to rent).


----------



## Coach8

lagerman72 said:


> Worked from home today and was able to get a quick mow in over lunch. Finally greening up with the temps and rain!
> 
> And the backyard divots are growing in nicely...


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> I have some leaky sprinkler heads and started looking for my "valve box" today. I know about 3 things about sprinklers. I'm guess this is not how it's supposed to be.
> 
> Also the power wire is unprotected and only a few inches under the dirt. Is that OK?


The guy that did my irrigation mentioned there are a lot of systems in older areas of town with valves just buried.


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> Worked from home today and was able to get a quick mow in over lunch. Finally greening up with the temps and rain!


One of my favorite front lawns of all time. I made this the cover photo of TLF's facebook and twitter page - I hope that's cool. :thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/

https://twitter.com/thelawnforum


----------



## SGrabs33

I had a supervisor tonight for my watering session. It's was a great night to be outside, cool and low humidity.


----------



## lagerman72

Ware said:


> One of my favorite front lawns of all time. I made this the cover photo of TLF's facebook and twitter page - I hope that's cool. :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/
> 
> https://twitter.com/thelawnforum





Coach8 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!





Mightyquinn said:


> Your lawn is looking Amazing lagerman!!!! What HOC are you at?





wardconnor said:


> Looks freaking nice there. The double wide stripes are nice as well. Please keep the updates coming with pictures


Thank you all very much!!!

Ware - np on using the pics and I really appreciate it!

MQ - Mclane height is set at 7/16" but true HOC is really any ones guess :lol: (I'm sure it's close though, right??)


----------



## J_nick

I tried mowing what we call the north pasture at dusk-dark last night and decided I needed to get a light bar to replace the headlights. I ordered a 17" 108W light bar today from Amazon. Surprisingly it didn't look horrible today but I did miss a few strips.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut the yard in the 5th notch. Tried using my walk behind edger on my mulch beds and it worked better than expected. I'm going to have to do some more testing though.


----------



## MarkV

I know this is a DIY board but I paid to had all that you can see in this pic replaced today. No more leaks for me.


----------



## nagol

Cut yesterday @ about 0.75 HOC. Common Bermuda is really coming along now that its really warmed up. And it's spreading really well. I need a pro plugger, but thinking about making my own.


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> I know this is a DIY board but I paid to had all that you can see in this pic replaced today. No more leaks for me.


No shame... like someone once told me, it's hard to beat a man at his trade. :thumbup:


----------



## skiwhe

Newbie here. I have lived in my current home in South Texas (near San Antonio) for 4 years. I have hybrid Bermuda and about 10k Sq Ft of sodded and irrigated area on our 1 acre lot. My last home had st Augustine and I was able to master that in the first year. This Bermuda has kicked my butt for 4 years. I decided this was the year to get a handle on the Bermuda. I had a soil test done through soil savvy back in Oct 16. The test recommended a 8-0-5 organic, which I applied in Oct. Additionally, I'm using a Rachio controller for watering.

I acquired a California Trimmer 7-blade reel mower a couple of weeks ago and I feel this should help me take the lawn to the next level. However, since I started mowing so much lower, I realized I had a horrible thatch problem, so I dethatched a couple of days ago and took the Bermuda down to 1 inch (yard too bumpy to go lower). I will level with sand next season, if I get the results I'm hoping for this year. I plan to mow the rest of the season at 1.25"

I have kept extensive notes. Which I pasted below. I've also added a few photos. Let me know your thought to get this yard to the immaculate levels that I see some of you have.

Yard notes

21 Feb - Applied 3 bags of milorganite and 1 bag of medina to the front (3669 Sq Ft)

21 Feb - Applied liquid iron at 1 oz per gallon to font yard.

22 Feb - back yard (7000 Sq Ft) - Applied 4 bags of Milorganite and 1 bottle of spectracide weed stop 7.59% 24,d (covers 16,000 sq ft).

23 Feb - mowed front at 2 1/2" with push mower. Sprayed with hose attached spectracide

25 Feb - applied prodiamine to front and back to fence. 
Applied 10 lbs of potash to front and back.

2 Mar - applied hasta gro, seaweed and a little Bayer weed killer (2,4-d) to front.

7 Mar - spot treated weeds with 2 oz 2,4d, 3/4 oz quinclorac, 1 pack sedge hammer, 2 oz baby shampoo per gallon of water

8 Mar - applied Scott's turf builder 32-0-10 to all of front and right side of back

14 Mar - applied liquid iron to front and right side of back

15 Mar - spot sprayed with 2,4-d and quinclorac to front and back

18 Mar - applied grass seed to two bare areas

26 Mar - applied 2 bags milorganite to front, 3 bags to back. Applied 1 bag ironite to front. Lifted mower to 2 1/2".

1 Apr - applied 1 bag ironite to back yard and a little milorganite near right side septic sprinkler

8 Apr - Acquired CA Trimmer 7 blade mower

9 Apr - applied prodiamine and 2,4d to front main yard

12 Apr - mowed front at 2nd notch down (1.25")

20 Apr - dethatched front and back yard. Mowed at 4th notch (1") Applied milo @ 1/2 rate to front. Set Rachio to empty moisture level in front to force watering.

21 Apr - sprayed clover with Bonide


----------



## gijoe4500

skiwhe said:


> Newbie here. I have lived in my current home in South Texas (near San Antonio) for 4 years.


Welcome to TheLawnForum and hello neighbor! I'm from Helotes.


----------



## Mightyquinn

skiwhe said:


> Newbie here. I have lived in my current home in South Texas (near San Antonio) for 4 years. I have hybrid Bermuda and about 10k Sq Ft of sodded and irrigated area on our 1 acre lot. My last home had st Augustine and I was able to master that in the first year. This Bermuda has kicked my butt for 4 years. I decided this was the year to get a handle on the Bermuda. I had a soil test done through soil savvy back in Oct 16. The test recommended a 8-0-5 organic, which I applied in Oct. Additionally, I'm using a Rachio controller for watering.
> 
> I acquired a California Trimmer 7-blade reel mower a couple of weeks ago and I feel this should help me take the lawn to the next level. However, since I started mowing so much lower, I realized I had a horrible thatch problem, so I dethatched a couple of days ago and took the Bermuda down to 1 inch (yard too bumpy to go lower). I will level with sand next season, if I get the results I'm hoping for this year. I plan to mow the rest of the season at 1.25"
> 
> I have kept extensive notes. Which I pasted below. I've also added a few photos. Let me know your thought to get this yard to the immaculate levels that I see some of you have.
> 
> Yard notes
> 
> 21 Feb - Applied 3 bags of milorganite and 1 bag of medina to the front (3669 Sq Ft)
> 
> 21 Feb - Applied liquid iron at 1 oz per gallon to font yard.
> 
> 22 Feb - back yard (7000 Sq Ft) - Applied 4 bags of Milorganite and 1 bottle of spectracide weed stop 7.59% 24,d (covers 16,000 sq ft).
> 
> 23 Feb - mowed front at 2 1/2" with push mower. Sprayed with hose attached spectracide
> 
> 25 Feb - applied prodiamine to front and back to fence.
> Applied 10 lbs of potash to front and back.
> 
> 2 Mar - applied hasta gro, seaweed and a little Bayer weed killer (2,4-d) to front.
> 
> 7 Mar - spot treated weeds with 2 oz 2,4d, 3/4 oz quinclorac, 1 pack sedge hammer, 2 oz baby shampoo per gallon of water
> 
> 8 Mar - applied Scott's turf builder 32-0-10 to all of front and right side of back
> 
> 14 Mar - applied liquid iron to front and right side of back
> 
> 15 Mar - spot sprayed with 2,4-d and quinclorac to front and back
> 
> 18 Mar - applied grass seed to two bare areas
> 
> 26 Mar - applied 2 bags milorganite to front, 3 bags to back. Applied 1 bag ironite to front. Lifted mower to 2 1/2".
> 
> 1 Apr - applied 1 bag ironite to back yard and a little milorganite near right side septic sprinkler
> 
> 8 Apr - Acquired CA Trimmer 7 blade mower
> 
> 9 Apr - applied prodiamine and 2,4d to front main yard
> 
> 12 Apr - mowed front at 2nd notch down (1.25")
> 
> 20 Apr - dethatched front and back yard. Mowed at 4th notch (1") Applied milo @ 1/2 rate to front. Set Rachio to empty moisture level in front to force watering.
> 
> 21 Apr - sprayed clover with Bonide


Hello and Welcome to TLF!!!

I am curious as to why you applied Milorganite and Iron to your lawn in February? Does it not go dormant at all where you live? Why did you apply grass seed to bare spots if you have a hybrid bermuda grass? According to your soil test you posted all you really need is straight Nitrogen with a little Potassium just like the Scott's Turfbuilder you applied. I am not trying to give you a hard time, just trying to figure out everything and help you is all. Feel free to ask any questions you might have.


----------



## gijoe4500

MQ. I live 40 miles from him. Around Feb 22 the temperature was around 75-80 degrees. My Sahara bermuda never went dormant over the winter. Never does. With the right care, it's possible to keep a warm season grass green year round, down here


----------



## skiwhe

It was coming out of dormancy. It never went completely dormant as gijoe mentioned. The milo was because it was time fo apply my first app. The iron is becUse I didn't have anything else I could do to the yard that day and I figured it wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Ware

gijoe4500 said:


> MQ. I live 40 miles from him. Around Feb 22 the temperature was around 75-80 degrees. My Sahara bermuda never went dormant over the winter. Never does. With the right care, it's possible to keep a warm season grass green year round, down here


That's pretty cool.


----------



## J_nick

Picked up sticks from the storm that came through last night and this morning. That's easily my least favorite thing about mowing with a reel. We did get just over an inch so I got that going for me


----------



## Mightyquinn

gijoe4500 said:


> MQ. I live 40 miles from him. Around Feb 22 the temperature was around 75-80 degrees. My Sahara bermuda never went dormant over the winter. Never does. With the right care, it's possible to keep a warm season grass green year round, down here





skiwhe said:


> It was coming out of dormancy. It never went completely dormant as gijoe mentioned. The milo was because it was time fo apply my first app. The iron is becUse I didn't have anything else I could do to the yard that day and I figured it wouldn't hurt anything.


Yeah, I was just wondering since it was so early in the season. Thanks for letting me know :thumbup:


----------



## skiwhe

Mightyquinn said:


> Yeah, I was just wondering since it was so early in the season. Thanks for letting me know :thumbup:


Do you have any thoughts on how to get this yard up to a golf green level? I'm a little concerned because it seems so thin and brown after dethatching this week. I think it will bounce back, but there's always that sense of failure looming.


----------



## Ware

For me it's easy to get discouraged this early in the season, but by summer I will be begging it to slow down - never fails.


----------



## Mightyquinn

skiwhe said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was just wondering since it was so early in the season. Thanks for letting me know :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any thoughts on how to get this yard up to a golf green level? I'm a little concerned because it seems so thin and brown after dethatching this week. I think it will bounce back, but there's always that sense of failure looming.
Click to expand...

You said you are mowing around 1" so you are going to be nowhere around a golf green HOC but you can have a nice fairway or secondary cut which will still look really nice. Don't worry about the thin areas right now as they will fill in as the season progresses and if they don't we can address that later.

Just make sure it is getting around .5lb of Nitrogen/K every 4-6 weeks preferably slow release. Do you have a calibrated sprayer? If so, you will want to look into maybe using some PGR(Primo Maxx, T-Pac.....) as it will allow you to not mow as often but still have a beautiful lawn. Once you use it, you'll wonder how you lived without before. What are you using for Post weed control right now? And how bad are the weeds in the lawn?

If you are looking for more help and a better way to keep all the suggestions organized you can start your own thread so it's all in one place. I don't mind either way and I am more than happy to help you get your lawn where you want. Feel free to ask any questions you might have.


----------



## Redtenchu

Had a little bit of rain today, couldn't do much on the lawn. 

*This was washing away the dirt in my "construction" area.*










*The street started to flood but thankfully was nothing like the past few years.*


----------



## Mightyquinn

I see a few low spots in the lawn


----------



## southernguy311

Mightyquinn said:


> I see a few low spots in the lawn


I'd take that if we could actually get some rain. Very dry spring so far here. Send the rain this way.


----------



## wardconnor

skiwhe said:


> Do you have any thoughts on how to get this yard up to a golf green level?


*Daily:*
Mow short.. Like really short. Yes daily.. Golf greens are mowed daily.

*Semi annually:*
Aerate or verticut heavily. Whatever you think is heavy do more than what you think is heavy.

Remove cores or thatch.

Immediately after aeration top dress/level with sand and drag it in.


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> skiwhe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any thoughts on how to get this yard up to a golf green level?
> 
> 
> 
> *Daily:*
> Mow short.. Like really short. Yes daily.. Golf greens are mowed daily.
> 
> *Semi annually:*
> Aerate or verticut heavily. Whatever you think is heavy do more than what you think is heavy.
> 
> Remove cores or thatch.
> 
> Immediately after aeration top dress/level with sand and drag it in.
Click to expand...

+1
PGR can reduce your mowing frequency depending on your HOC.


----------



## MarkV

I thought I had it bad with the rain yesterday. I think Red wins.

I got right at 1.5".


----------



## Ware

I got 1.76" yesterday, and 2.09" since Thursday evening. I was hoping to work on the lawn today, but I'll probably have to find something else to do. Our high temp is 55F today, and we'll see low 40's tonight. :shock:

The good news (I think) is that my $3 rain gauge matches my Davis Vantage Vue.


​


----------



## MarkV

I have that same rain gauge. How long have you had yours Ware? Just wanting an idea of how long it may last. I've only had mine for a few weeks.


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> I have that same rain gauge. How long have you had yours Ware? Just wanting an idea of how long it may last. I've only had mine for a few weeks.


I just replaced it back in February. I guess I let my old one (same gauge) freeze over the winter because it had a crack. It's a nice gauge, but the clear color will yellow a bit from UV after a year or two. I have been comparing its readings with my new Davis weather station, and it is pretty much spot on. Hard to beat for $3-4.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I had the same one crack as well.


----------



## Topcat

Lowered my TruCut to the lowest setting and did a double cut. The front is slowly filling in and greening up. I did a pretty aggressive scalp back in March while still dormant. Progress so far:

March 21


April 1


April 22


----------



## fp_911

Mowed today using the Toro GM 1000. Still getting used to navigating this thing throughout my yard but I think I'm getting better. Grass is starting to green up! Now just needs to fill in a bit.


----------



## Ware

fp_911 said:


> Mowed today using the Toro GM 1000. Still getting used to navigating this thing throughout my yard but I think I'm getting better. Grass is starting to green up! Now just needs to fill in a bit.


Looks great! Also a fan of craftsman style homes. Greensmowers can be a handful at first, but you'll be doing tricks with it in no time. :bandit:


----------



## Redtenchu

Everyone is looking good! :thumbup:

I took the Flex21 out and gave it a cut with the new brush.

Started working on the "construction area" of my lawn.

We got about 2.25 inches of rain here.


----------



## Alan

Hi guys,

Cut the front:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Welcome to the forum, Alan!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Alan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Cut the front:


*ALAN!* 
Glad you're here!


----------



## southernguy311

What's up Alan?


----------



## J_nick

Made a 6 hour round trip and bought a Bluebird 18" Power Rake. Tried it out on the backyard. Only did one direction but was happy with the results. It has flail blades I plan to buy some delta blades in the future.


----------



## Mightyquinn

J_nick said:


> Made a 6 hour round trip and bought a Bluebird 18" Power Rake. Tried it out on the backyard. Only did one direction but was happy with the results. It has flail blades I plan to buy some delta blades in the future.


Welcome to the Verticutter Club!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311

Joined the PGR club with the Paspalum. Sprayed TPAC at .25/1000 along with iron, Fungicide, and Bug killer
Can't forget the tracker dye. Did I miss a spot?


----------



## J_nick

Mightyquinn said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a 6 hour round trip and bought a Bluebird 18" Power Rake. Tried it out on the backyard. Only did one direction but was happy with the results. It has flail blades I plan to buy some delta blades in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Verticutter Club!! :lol: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Haha thanks I feel privileged to join the exclusive club. I took off Tuesday and plan to hit it a few different directions.


----------



## southernguy311

J_nick said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1492964961[/url] user_id=51]
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1492932626[/url] user_id=49]
> Made a 6 hour round trip and bought a Bluebird 18" Power Rake. Tried it out on the backyard. Only did one direction but was happy with the results. It has flail blades I plan to buy some delta blades in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Verticutter Club!! :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha thanks I feel privileged to join the exclusive club. I took off Tuesday and plan to hit it a few different directions.
Click to expand...

Congrats from a fellow member!

Realize it's addicting and fun to hit the pesky spots, but going too aggressive can set you back visually for a few weeks.


----------



## bretben55

Mowed at Bench Set HOC of .75". Double cut. Toro Greensmaster 1000. Bermuda, but left over perennial rye from the winter.


----------



## Ware

bretben55 said:


> Mowed at Bench Set HOC of .75". Double cut. Toro Greensmaster 1000. Bermuda, but left over perennial rye from the winter.


Looks great! Welcome to The Lawn Forum!

(I moved your post over here to the warm season subforum since you have bermuda.)


----------



## J_nick

southernguy311 said:


> Congrats from a fellow member!
> 
> Realize it's addicting and fun to hit the pesky spots, but going too aggressive can set you back visually for a few weeks.


I sprayed glypho on the lawn a couple weeks ago. My plan now is to remove as much material as I can. It's going to be set back visually for a few more months


----------



## southernguy311

J_nick said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats from a fellow member!
> 
> Realize it's addicting and fun to hit the pesky spots, but going too aggressive can set you back visually for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed glypho on the lawn a couple weeks ago. My plan now is to remove as much material as I can. It's going to be set back visually for a few more months
Click to expand...

Ah got ya. I did that a couple years ago now in prep for my Paspalum sod.


----------



## fp_911

Ware said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed today using the Toro GM 1000. Still getting used to navigating this thing throughout my yard but I think I'm getting better. Grass is starting to green up! Now just needs to fill in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Also a fan of craftsman style homes. Greensmowers can be a handful at first, but you'll be doing tricks with it in no time. :bandit:
Click to expand...

Thanks, we had it built in 2014 and it's been a great home so far! Just had to figure out how to maintain this grass 

Yeah I feel I'm getting a little better with the greensmower but sometimes it might look like it's in control instead of me! Already I'm starting to get questions from the neighbors on what I'm doing to get my lawn this way.


----------



## jbrown

rained all day Sunday, but Saturday was beautiful! I cut a bench HOC 1/2" then laid 3 tons of mulch. Still have a lot to do. The yard is starting to green up, I'm sure the rain will help! Going to aerate tomorrow, apply milo and http://www.spectracide.com/Solution...azicide-Insect-Killer-For-Lawns-Granules.aspx





JB


----------



## Alan

This photo doesn't even look like a real photo...kinda looks like a computer rendering of some sort..strange, but cool.



fp_911 said:


>


----------



## Brodgers88

Looking good everyone! This pic is from today, but mowed Saturday and sprayed some iron. Had some much needed rain last night and today. It's starting to fill in nicely. My bench hoc is currently 7/16" with a McLane.


----------



## J_nick

J_nick said:


> I tried mowing what we call the north pasture at dusk-dark last night and decided I needed to get a light bar to replace the headlights. I ordered a 17" 108W light bar today from Amazon. Surprisingly it didn't look horrible today but I did miss a few strips.


 

It might not look the prettiest but I can sure see a lot better!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Brodgers88 said:


> Looking good everyone! This pic is from today, but mowed Saturday and sprayed some iron. Had some much needed rain last night and today. It's starting to fill in nicely. My bench hoc is currently 7/16" with a McLane.


Wow!


----------



## Ware

I mowed this evening - expecting a few inches of rain tomorrow through Saturday...


----------



## jbrown

Aerated and fert last night.



JB


----------



## MrMeaner

Ware said:


> I mowed this evening - expecting a few inches of rain tomorrow through Saturday...


damn!! I hope you don't drown, looks like its gonne be a wet one


----------



## tbdh20

Attempt at mowing wet, leaf cleanup this afternoon... 8" of rain in the 3 days. Wish me luck!


----------



## SGrabs33

tbdh20 said:


> Attempt at mowing wet, leaf cleanup this afternoon... 8" of rain in the 3 days. Wish me luck!


Good luck with that! I think I may try and let my yard dry out a bit before attempting anything. Though I better get on it soon because with all that rain and temps in the 80's over the next week or so that grass is going to be growing quick! Primo save me!!!


----------



## fp_911

Alan said:


> This photo doesn't even look like a real photo...kinda looks like a computer rendering of some sort..strange, but cool.
> 
> 
> 
> fp_911 said:
Click to expand...

Haha, just a standard cell phone pic there with no retouching! I should take one with my DLSR as it would capture it much better but the phone was handy


----------



## tbdh20

A soggy cut and clean up of debis.


----------



## Coach8

Lowered the height to 7/16" and mowed the front. Browned in a few spots but most of it handled it well. Finished in the dark at 8:45. Need to rent a power rake or verticutter and get rid of the mats of stolons. Anyone know who rents verticutters around okc? I know HD has power rakes. Also need to spot spray for some weeds that have popped up and work on some thin areas.


----------



## Coach8

Brodgers88 said:


> Looking good everyone! This pic is from today, but mowed Saturday and sprayed some iron. Had some much needed rain last night and today. It's starting to fill in nicely. My bench hoc is currently 7/16" with a McLane.


Very nice! I'm assuming your McLane has a roller?


----------



## Brodgers88

Coach8 said:


> Very nice! I'm assuming your McLane has a roller?


Thanks Coach! Yes my McLane has a roller


----------



## Coach8

Other yard after a fresh cut.


----------



## wardconnor

Coach8 said:


> Other yard after a fresh cut.


What equipment are you cutting this with? Can you please give a quick rundown of the process on how its done? How are those swirls behind home plate created? Any chance you could set up a tripod from that same vantage point and make a video in time lapse showing it being done?

Sorry about all the questions. I am a ask a lot of questions kind of guy.


----------



## MrMeaner

Coach8 said:


> Lowered the height to 7/16" and mowed the front. Browned in a few spots but most of it handled it well. Finished in the dark at 8:45. Need to rent a power rake or verticutter and get rid of the mats of stolons. Anyone know who rents verticutters around okc? I know HD has power rakes. Also need to spot spray for some weeds that have popped up and work on some thin areas.


check and see if your home depot carries an overseeder but actually lift up the unit an look at the blades its using - basically the same thing as a power rake but with fixed sharp cutting blades(more or less a verticutter) instead of a flail blade(damaging to thatch and grass alike) - the overseeders look exactly the same but usually have a grass seed basket attached to the front, it should have the delta or vertticutting blades underneath


----------



## MarkV

More rain coming in tomorrow so I gave her a hair cut. #ReelLowBermuda


----------



## Ware

MrMeaner said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered the height to 7/16" and mowed the front. Browned in a few spots but most of it handled it well. Finished in the dark at 8:45. Need to rent a power rake or verticutter and get rid of the mats of stolons. Anyone know who rents verticutters around okc? I know HD has power rakes. Also need to spot spray for some weeds that have popped up and work on some thin areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check and see if your home depot carries an overseeder but actually lift up the unit an look at the blades its using - basically the same thing as a power rake but with fixed sharp cutting blades(more or less a verticutter) instead of a flail blade(damaging to thatch and grass alike) - the overseeders look exactly the same but usually have a grass seed basket attached to the front, it should have the delta or vertticutting blades underneath
Click to expand...

+1, an "overseeder" will look like this:








...and have the blades at the top of the rack pictured below. A "turf rake" will look identical to the overseeder, less the seed hopper hanging on the front, and will typically have the flail blades shown at the bottom of the picture below. The middle set of blades are what they call vertical slicer blades - I reviewed those here.


----------



## Ware

I had a strange fedex tracking number hit my inbox a couple days ago, and came home to find this today:

​
I had submitted some photos of my Milo fertilized lawn here and sure enough, they sent me a shirt. :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311

Nice, we must all get Milo shirts!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nice! Filled it out. Hope my testimonial is valid enough I wasn't too wordy lol


----------



## Redtenchu

It doesn't look level on the fence post, but its level with the ground. I hope WU will take my readings!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> It doesn't look level on the fence post, but its level with the ground. I hope WU will take my readings!


Are you transmitting to WU subliminally?  I wasn't aware that was an available option? :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look level on the fence post, but its level with the ground. I hope WU will take my readings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you transmitting to WU subliminally?  I wasn't aware that was an available option? :lol:
Click to expand...

You know me, I'll figure something out!


----------



## Coach8

wardconnor said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other yard after a fresh cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What equipment are you cutting this with? Can you please give a quick rundown of the process on how its done? How are those swirls behind home plate created? Any chance you could set up a tripod from that same vantage point and make a video in time lapse showing it being done?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions. I am a ask a lot of questions kind of guy.
Click to expand...

No problem. Jacobsen Tri-King is the mower we use. No real trick to mowing it. This pattern has 3 sets of double wide lines on the infield with single wides outside of that. The outfield we just start in center and do alternating single wide lines and then do the same thing parallel to the left field foul line out to the light pole and then same thing in right. Behind the plate is just from mowing a half circle around the back half of home plate dirt and the going opposite direction one mower on the next strip the other way. We alternate patterns (checkerboard, diamonds, circles, swirls etc.) We mow it 6 days a week. Takes about 90 minutes to mow this pattern. Others take up to 2 to 2.5 hours. Here are some other patterns we have done.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Truly a field of dreams.


----------



## Coach8

dfw_pilot said:


> Truly a field of dreams.


Thanks. Not bad for a high school field and with limited resources, time and manpower. It always starts to show some wear by this time of year (dugouts to home plate and in front of the mound). The first 2 pictures were recent and the bottom 2 were early in the season. We have 5 different teams (varsity, JV, freshman, 8th and 7th grade) that play on it, so there are doubleheader almost every night of the week except Sunday and Wednesday. And we host 4 tournaments every Spring too. All told, it has seen about 150 games since Feb. 15. And practice for HS and MS every day too. Lots of foot traffic. Coaches and players handle all of the upkeep on it.


----------



## MarkV

Coach8 said:


>


Is this out in Piedmont? That's pretty sharp looking.

We have some friends that live out there.


----------



## Coach8

MarkV said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this out in Piedmont? That's pretty sharp looking.
> 
> We have some friends that live out there.
Click to expand...

Yes sir. And thank you!


----------



## Coach8

Ware said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered the height to 7/16" and mowed the front. Browned in a few spots but most of it handled it well. Finished in the dark at 8:45. Need to rent a power rake or verticutter and get rid of the mats of stolons. Anyone know who rents verticutters around okc? I know HD has power rakes. Also need to spot spray for some weeds that have popped up and work on some thin areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check and see if your home depot carries an overseeder but actually lift up the unit an look at the blades its using - basically the same thing as a power rake but with fixed sharp cutting blades(more or less a verticutter) instead of a flail blade(damaging to thatch and grass alike) - the overseeders look exactly the same but usually have a grass seed basket attached to the front, it should have the delta or vertticutting blades underneath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1, an "overseeder" will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and have the blades at the top of the rack pictured below. A "turf rake" will look identical to the overseeder, less the seed hopper hanging on the front, and will typically have the flail blades shown at the bottom of the picture below. The middle set of blades are what they call vertical slicer blades - I reviewed those here.
Click to expand...

So I wonder which set of blades the HD rental will have?


----------



## dfw_pilot

My HD rents the flail blades. Just go in and look underneath.


----------



## Ware

Coach8 said:


> So I wonder which set of blades the HD rental will have?


That's kind of what MrMeaner was saying - if it's just a turf rake, it will most likely have the flail blades:








If you can find an overseeder, it will have the more desirable fixed blades:


----------



## HitEmTrue

Redtenchu said:


> It doesn't look level on the fence post, but its level with the ground. I hope WU will take my readings!


Doesn't it need to be mounted with the top above fence level, in case the wind is coming from the other direction?


----------



## Ware

HitEmTrue said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look level on the fence post, but its level with the ground. I hope WU will take my readings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it need to be mounted with the top above fence level, in case the wind is coming from the other direction?
Click to expand...

I'm not a rain gauge siting expert, but I mounted mine such that the top of the gauge is slightly higher than the fence pickets:


----------



## lagerman72

Ware said:


> I had a strange fedex tracking number hit my inbox a couple days ago, and came home to find this today:
> 
> ​
> I had submitted some photos of my Milo fertilized lawn here and sure enough, they sent me a shirt. :thumbup:


That is awesome!!! Thanks for the link and duly submitted some pics and my story.


----------



## SimonR

On a side note, is there any reason why we don't have a '2017 Lawn Pics Thread'?


----------



## Ware

SimonR said:


> On a side note, is there any reason why we don't have a '2017 Lawn Pics Thread'?


Done. But my lawn looks terrible right now. :lol:


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> SimonR said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, is there any reason why we don't have a '2017 Lawn Pics Thread'?
> 
> 
> 
> Done. But my lawn looks terrible right now. :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh Ware you have no idea. My wife hasn't even talked to me in a few days... peace and quiet :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

HitEmTrue said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look level on the fence post, but its level with the ground. I hope WU will take my readings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it need to be mounted with the top above fence level, in case the wind is coming from the other direction?
Click to expand...

I didn't think about that, I was too worried about getting it level! Lol.

I'll fix it to look like Ware's when I get home.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> ...I was too worried about getting it level!


Were you using a metric or imperial level?


----------



## HitEmTrue

Redtenchu said:


> I didn't think about that, I was too worried about getting it level! Lol.
> 
> I'll fix it to look like Ware's when I get home.
> 
> Thanks Guys!


Make sure it isn't too close to your house, too.


----------



## tbdh20

Cut, edge and blow... Later this evening.



Although the lawn hasn't fully filled in, we have received so much rain recently(and next week on my off days) that it's been hard to keep the 1/3 rule.


----------



## SGrabs33

Mowed last night. Had to bump up the height one notch(6th) because the soil was wet, and the tires were sinking in, and causing some scalping.


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut at 250 thousandths (sounds cooler). :gum:

Put down 12lb/1k of Milo on the front.
Put down 12lb/1K of Milo on the back.

Put down 1oz/1k of Penterra (Soil surfactant) on the front.


----------



## Brodgers88

Mowed at 7/16" and made my first pgr app of the season. Hoping my t-pac is still good since this will be season number 3 for my current supply.


----------



## CH-Johnson

Mowed, edged, trimmed, blew my almost fully greened up yard.

All while wondering if there was a way to mod my zero turn to cut shorter than the lowest notch.


----------



## wardconnor

CH-Johnson said:


> All while wondering if there was a way to mod my zero turn to cut shorter than the lowest notch.


I did this on my Honda walk behind HR model. It was easy on that particular mower. I put 2 on 3 washers from hardware store between the motor shaft and the blades. It lowered the blade about a 1/4 inch or so. I figured the bolt had plenty of threads to get a proper tightening or hold on the blades.


----------



## CH-Johnson

wardconnor said:


> CH-Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> All while wondering if there was a way to mod my zero turn to cut shorter than the lowest notch.
> 
> 
> 
> I did this on my Honda walk behind HR model. It was easy on that particular mower. I put 2 on 3 washers from hardware store between the motor shaft and the blades. It lowered the blade about a 1/4 inch or so. I figured the bolt had plenty of threads to get a proper tightening or hold on the blades.
Click to expand...

That was my first thought to try. I just changed the blades to mulching so I saw how long the bolts were. I think they could stand to be lowered a bit.

My only option since 6'8" with a bad back is not a good combo for reel mowing so I had to give up on the dream.


----------



## Ware

CH-Johnson said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH-Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> All while wondering if there was a way to mod my zero turn to cut shorter than the lowest notch.
> 
> 
> 
> I did this on my Honda walk behind HR model. It was easy on that particular mower. I put 2 on 3 washers from hardware store between the motor shaft and the blades. It lowered the blade about a 1/4 inch or so. I figured the bolt had plenty of threads to get a proper tightening or hold on the blades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my first thought to try. I just changed the blades to mulching so I saw how long the bolts were. I think they could stand to be lowered a bit.
> 
> My only option since 6'8" with a bad back is not a good combo for reel mowing so I had to give up on the dream.
Click to expand...

For steel fasteners, I think the general rule is you just want the length of thread engagement to be equal to at least one nominal diameter of the bolt - e.g. a 1/2" bolt should have at least 1/2" of thread engagement. Based on the load distribution on the threads, there is theoretically no appreciable increase in strength beyond that:


----------



## jayhawk

Joined the irrigation club, via Rachio. 


After



Also ran conduit for the next time the cable Co says I need new copper or whatever. I think i have 3 rg6 wires.....and Jack off utlity markers marked old one and left. Almost lost working one.


----------



## Ware

jayhawk said:


> Joined the irrigation club, via Rachio...


Congrats! I've had just over 6" of rain since getting mine about 3.5 weeks ago. :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Love that blue star on the truck, Jayhawk.


----------



## Gopwh2020

Added some seed and covered with peat moss in a few places in the front. Had a beautiful lawn at the end of last season that I grew from seed, but about 1/4 of it didn't come back this year leaving large dead/bare patches. Anyone else ever get concerned their grass won't come back? I know it's only end of April and soil temps are in the high 70's, but I didn't think I'd have to go through this again.

In the back, I top dressed the zoysia with some compost and used my drag mat for the first time. The zoysia was sodded a couple of years ago and is my pride and joy. It will look fabulous by the end of June.


----------



## CH-Johnson

Ware said:


> For steel fasteners, I think the general rule is you just want the length of thread engagement to be equal to at least one nominal diameter of the bolt - e.g. a 1/2" bolt should have at least 1/2" of thread engagement. Based on the load distribution on the threads, there is theoretically no appreciable increase in strength beyond that:


Thank you for this. Makes sense and tells me I should be able to pull it off.


----------



## CH-Johnson

Ware said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joined the irrigation club, via Rachio...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I've had just over 6" of rain since getting mine about 3.5 weeks ago. :lol:
Click to expand...

I've had the Rachio for a little while now and love it!. Actually got a first gen, but returned it and held out for the second gen when it came out.

It has been so amazing to have, even to control it manually. So easy, my neighbors are amazed when I show them.


----------



## MarkV

Received 2" of rain in the past few days in OKC so I took advantage of today and mowed. Hi was in the low 50's with wind gusts of 20 mph+, so I was out there in a sweatshirt. I didn't hear a lot of other mowers running while I was out there .


----------



## Coach8

MarkV said:


> Received 2" of rain in the past few days in OKC so I took advantage of today and mowed. Hi was in the low 50's with wind gusts of 20 mph+, so I was out there in a sweatshirt. I didn't hear a lot of other mowers running while I was out there .


No doubt. Too cold for me. We got about 5" here in Piedmont. Mine is still too wet and full of wet lines of grass clippings (even though I picked up as much as I could after last heavy rain). How is the roller working?


----------



## MarkV

Coach8 said:


> No doubt. Too cold for me. We got about 5" here in Piedmont. Mine is still too wet and full of wet lines of grass clippings (even though I picked up as much as I could after last heavy rain). How is the roller working?


5" of rain is crazy. I hear Guymon got 2 feet of snow, with drifts obviously higher.

My yard is as smooth as an Oklahoma road, so the roller helps a lot with not scalping the higher spots. I can't see any stripes with it. Not sure if I'll get any since my McLane doesn't have a reel roller. Maybe I need to get some more mows in before I'll get stripes. If I don't get stripes I'm still happy I put it on. Well worth the $23 roller and the effort of finding someone to do the welding for me.


----------



## Coach8

MarkV said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt. Too cold for me. We got about 5" here in Piedmont. Mine is still too wet and full of wet lines of grass clippings (even though I picked up as much as I could after last heavy rain). How is the roller working?
> 
> 
> 
> 5" of rain is crazy. I hear Guymon got 2 feet of snow, with drifts obviously higher.
> 
> My yard is as smooth as an Oklahoma road, so the roller helps a lot with not scalping the higher spots. I can't see any stripes with it. Not sure if I'll get any since my McLane doesn't have a reel roller. Maybe I need to get some more mows in before I'll get stripes. If I don't get stripes I'm still happy I put it on. Well worth the $23 roller and the effort of finding someone to do the welding for me.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking about doing the DIY roller for my McLane too. How much did the HOC change from the caster wheels to the roller?


----------



## MarkV

Coach8 said:


> I'm thinking about doing the DIY roller for my McLane too. How much did the HOC change from the caster wheels to the roller?


I have not measured it yet, but it's only my list of things to do. I'll post in the McLane thread when I do measure it.


----------



## HitEmTrue

Section of fence blew down and I braced/propped it back up...twice. Sure was windy yesterday.

One thing I didn't do this weekend? Run the sprinkler system. Forecast was 100% chance of rain on Friday and Saturday. Got a few drops on Saturday night. :shock:


----------



## MarkV

I didn't do anything in the lawn today but I did get some new toys in. Yes I threw the Celsius cup away right after this pic.


----------



## Spammage

MarkV said:


> I didn't do anything in the lawn today but I did get some new toys in. Yes I threw the Celsius cup away right after this pic.


Go get it back out of the trash. It works wonderfully for holding the material on scale. I've never checked it for accuracy since getting the scale, but it makes adding more or removing some easy and is always handy since it stays on the bottle.


----------



## MarkV

Spammage said:


> Go get it back out of the trash. It works wonderfully for holding the material on scale. I've never checked it for accuracy since getting the scale, but it makes adding more or removing some easy and is always handy since it stays on the bottle.


Make sense assuming I can zero the scale with it on there.

Thanks.


----------



## Ware

Yes, you should be able to tare the scale with the cap on it.

That's a nice looking sprayer - did it come with the CF valve installed?


----------



## MarkV

Ware said:


> That's a nice looking sprayer - did it come with the CF valve installed?


No I bought it separate. From all that I was reading it sounded like a pretty important thing to have if I wanted to do things properly. I think it was a bout $23 shipped from Amazon.

I got a TeeJet 11004 also, and for what ever reason I was expecting something much larger (that's not what she said  ) when I opened that package. It fit just fine with this setup.

I'm still waiting on some pesticide to show up. Spiders and ants like crazy at my house.


----------



## Ware

Agree, the CF valve makes a huge difference when it comes to consistent coverage. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the back lawn a cut, it might be getting an overhaul soon! :nod:

The front hasn't grown. PGR+40F daytime temps = Nothing. It has basically stopped, but with 70-80s the rest of this week, I'm hoping for a quick bounce back to a mowing schedule.


----------



## HitEmTrue

Red, you already have PGR down? When did you start?


----------



## Redtenchu

HitEmTrue said:


> Red, you already have PGR down? When did you start?


Yes, April 10th.


----------



## dfw_pilot

In anticipation of leaving on another trip soon, I sprayed Regimax PGR at a 1/2 ounce per thousand; the first of the season. The grass has been growing faster and earlier this season.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut.

Planned to raise the HOC, but was having tool issues and decided it wasn't ment to be. Staying at 0.25 a little longer.


----------



## Redtenchu

Close up picture of my soggy mess!


----------



## MarkV

Redtenchu said:


> Close up picture of my soggy mess!


This is just from rain run off? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Redtenchu

MarkV said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close up picture of my soggy mess!
> 
> 
> 
> This is just from rain run off? Or did I miss something?
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm having drainage issues stemming from rain water runoff coming from the street behind me.


----------



## SGrabs33

Worked on the back yard edging. Now if I only had a front roller on my TruCut to go over these edges nicely.


----------



## J_nick

Used the rake to loosen up the old grass that floated into piles/lines after the downpour we had last night. I then used the rotary like a vacuum to clean it up.


----------



## jbrown

Look what I got yesterday!





JB


----------



## lagerman72

jbrown said:


> Look what I got yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JB


Very nice! I'm still hoping to get one...no tracking number mysteriously appearing yet though, so hopeful that one day I'll just get a package.


----------



## fp_911

Went to buy some Milo yesterday at my local big box store and they were completely wiped clean! I guess the word is getting out. So much for our little secret...


----------



## Redtenchu

fp_911 said:


> Went to buy some Milo yesterday at my local big box store and they were completely wiped clean! I guess the word is getting out. So much for our little secret...


Dang it!


----------



## Ware

...so I guess I will make hay.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> ...so I guess I will make hay.


Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Alan

Ware said:


> ...so I guess I will make hay.


Add some yeast, warm water, salt, EVOO...oh nevermind, that's sand.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> ...so I guess I will make hay.


Nice ware! I aerated and started leveling today.


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut the back lawn while running the impact sprinkler up front.

Hand watered the construction zone, I really need to take better care of that if I want it to ever grow back....


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> Cut the back lawn while running the impact sprinkler up front.
> 
> Hand watered the construction zone, I really need to take better care of that if I want it to ever grow back....


Have you fertilized that area at all?


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the back lawn while running the impact sprinkler up front.
> 
> Hand watered the construction zone, I really need to take better care of that if I want it to ever grow back....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you fertilized that area at all?
Click to expand...

I have some green showing again, so I plan to start fertilizing soon.


----------



## Redtenchu

Got up early to get my second app of PGR down. Applied @ .33/k.

Had some worm mounts and morning dew on the lawn, so I took a broom too it before spraying. Took a few pictures, but Postimage isn't loading so I'll add them later.


----------



## fp_911

Had this arrive in the mail last night. Not sure I'll have enough time to apply this weekend but hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut the whole yard. Bumped it up a notch on the TruCut(6th) because I had not cut in a week. It's starting to come in pretty nicely. Also, I got 2 yards of mulch in the back of the truck for the backyard following my edging project.


----------



## Iriasj2009

SGrabs33 said:


> Cut the whole yard. Bumped it up a notch on the TruCut(6th) because I had not cut in a week. It's starting to come in pretty nicely. Also, I got 2 yards of mulch in the back of the truck for the backyard following my edging project.


Nice!


----------



## Ware

I snapped this photo at the "oh no, what have I done" stage of leveling. I went heavy in this area to try and raise it a little. It holds some water from a nearby gutter downspout pop-up emitter when it rains hard. My height of cut is only 0.35" bench, so it probably looks a little worse than it is.

The back and side yard are finished - I will work on the front tomorrow.

​


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> I snapped this photo at the "oh no, what have I done" stage of leveling. I went heavy in this area to try and raise it a little. It holds some water from a nearby gutter downspout pop-up emitter when it rains hard. My height of cut is only 0.35" bench, so it probably looks a little worse than it is.
> 
> The back and side yard are finished - I will work on the front tomorrow.
> 
> ​


Looks so smooth! I thought I went heavy lol


----------



## SGrabs33

Looks great Ware!

I got down Primo for the first time ever. Looking forward to seeing it's impact. .5oz per 1k.


----------



## southernguy311

What time are the margaritas getting served tomorrow? I have my beach towel and sunscreen ready to go.


----------



## Alan

southernguy311 said:


> What time are the margaritas getting served tomorrow? I have my beach towel and sunscreen ready to go.


Love it!!! I'll pack mine too.


----------



## Alan




----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the front a cut @ 0.25 inches.

A water line broke down the street, watched it flow down the street and into the ditch behind my house. I was waiting for it to fill up and start coming through my lawn into the storm drain.


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> Gave the front a cut @ 0.25 inches.
> 
> A water line broke down the street, watched it flow down the street and into the ditch behind my house. I was waiting for it to fill up and start coming through my lawn into the storm drain.


That would have been a good test for the Penterra!


----------



## Ware

I stopped in my local supply house in search of a balanced fertilizer to kick off the season, and this was closest they had (well, except for some triple 13). It looks like a neat product... 12-6-6 (50% polymer-coated urea) with the following micros:

1.2% Mg
3% S
0.05% Cu
1.1% Fe
0.3% Mn
0.1% Zn

I applied it at a rate of about 0.8lbs N per thousand.


----------



## southernguy311

Ware said:


> I stopped in my local supply house in search of a balanced fertilizer to kick off the season, and this was closest they had (well, except for some triple 13). It looks like a neat product... 12-6-6 (50% polymer-coated urea) with the following micros:
> 
> 1.2% Mg
> 3% S
> 0.05% Cu
> 1.1% Fe
> 0.3% Mn
> 0.1% Zn
> 
> I applied it at a rate of about 0.8lbs N per thousand.


Looks like a winner for sure.


----------



## Mightyquinn

It's always good to find some fertilizer with Micro's in it!!


----------



## southernguy311

MQ didn't you say you got the 8-10-10 from Lowe's?

Was that the tree and shrub fertilizer blend with micros? I've used that before and it performed nicely


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> It's always good to find some fertilizer with Micro's in it!!


I had no idea they had something like that at this place (irrigation supply house). Moral of the story is don't be afraid to ask to go to the back and look around. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always good to find some fertilizer with Micro's in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea they had something like that at this place (irrigation supply house). Moral of the story is don't be afraid to ask to go to the back and look around. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I agree completely on being able to go "in the back" and look around!! The fertilizer I currently have is because I went to the warehouse to pick up my order and started looking around and found something different than what I bought and had them change the order.

For anyone in the Raleigh,NC area, you should check out these guys. https://www.southernseedsinc.com


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> For anyone in the Raleigh,NC area, you should check out these guys. https://www.southernseedsinc.com


I will have to check them out. DFW posted that Ewing Iriigagtion is a good place to check. There is one of those in Raleigh too. What fert did you end up getting @ Southern Seed MQ?

Today I spread a bag of Milo on my plants throughout the yard and on the few spots of Bermuda sod I laid. I also took a hard tine rake to my swale to stir up all of the matted, decomposing clippings that were laying there. My Penterra should be arriving this week and there are a few storms in our forecast too. Hoping the Penterra with reduce the standing water in my swale and reduce the runoff from the top of my yard so less clippings will make their way to the swale. We will see.


----------



## Coach8

Mowed about 60% of the front until my clutch belt went out on the McLane &#128545;


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> What fert did you end up getting @ Southern Seed MQ?


I haven't been up there in 2 years but I bought some Lebanon NX-PRO 22-0-16 with micros and a SGN 145 and some 46-0-0. They were really nice and helpful and had a bunch of different stuff in there warehouse. They even had Milo in 50lb bags. Don't know what the price was though.


----------



## bretben55

Sprayed this on my yard for the first time. We'll see how it looks in a few days. 1oz. Her gallon sprayed per 1000sqft.


----------



## Redtenchu

bretben55 said:


> Sprayed this on my yard for the first time. We'll see how it looks in a few days. 1oz. Her gallon sprayed per 1000sqft.


Can you do a before and after picture? That would be cool!


----------



## southernguy311

southernguy311 said:


> MQ didn't you say you got the 8-10-10 from Lowe's?
> 
> Was that the tree and shrub fertilizer blend with micros? I've used that before and it performed nicely


----------



## lagerman72

Mowed, took a few pix and then put down some T-PAC. I think my pace was off as I ended up using a double rate. Guess I won't be mowing for a while... doh.


----------



## bretben55

Redtenchu,
I have the before shot, I'll take one each day and post the two with the most contrast.


----------



## Mightyquinn

southernguy311 said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MQ didn't you say you got the 8-10-10 from Lowe's?
> 
> Was that the tree and shrub fertilizer blend with micros? I've used that before and it performed nicely
Click to expand...

Yes, that is the stuff in the pink and white bag, I just checked and it DOES have micros!!! Didn't even realize that it had the Micro's :thumbup: Makes me even happier now!!!!!


----------



## Brodgers88

Brodgers88 said:


> Hoping my t-pac is still good since this will be season number 3 for my current supply.


Just wanted to update after my pgr app. Year three on my current bottle of t-pac and all is well. I applied with nis for the first time also and seems to have increased the effectiveness. Definitely will be applying pgr with nis from now on. Mowed yesterday at 7/16" and barely cut any off the top after 4 days. Temps have been down so I'm sure this played a role in slowing the growth too.


----------



## Shuffinator

Cut the yard at 7/16 I think. Wanting to go down a notch on the McLane.

It seems that there's a few pieces of grass that's getting pulled out of the ground. Like full sprigs. Do y'all have any idea what it could be from?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Looks really great, Shuff! Green and smooth.


----------



## Shuffinator

dfw_pilot said:


> Looks really great, Shuff! Green and smooth.


Thanks. Really wanna get the green even greener😅


----------



## jayhawk

rented a vertical mower, like this one - has slicer blades

it could use some self propel. not convinced it's something to run out and buy. the design was poor. with the arms as they are, weight distribution, you can't get very good leverage to push it up an incline. I would think the new ones that have arms straight to the bottom / base would have better luck moving it forward.


----------



## southernguy311

Shuffinator said:


> It seems that there's a few pieces of grass that's getting pulled out of the ground. Like full sprigs. Do y'all have any idea what it could be from?


This is 99% likely due to your bedknife "surfing" along the top of your grass. Your bench HOC and the actual HOC you can achieve are going to be quite different.

Best way to solve this issue would be to verticut and thin out that canopy, which appears to be fairly puffy.


----------



## J_nick

So this happened today...






The moral of the story is don't leave the gate open when going to dump limbs. Even if he is on the other side of the pasture. I'm just glad I hadn't started the leveling.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Well, I'd say the horse is out of the barn on that.


----------



## Pharmower

Sprayed Celsius and saying goodbye to undesirables. Triangle complete.


----------



## Coach8

Put down 46-0-0 on the front in anticipation of a rain storm that was coming in. Then it petered out and barely rained. Hoping for some tomorrow so I don't have to water.


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> So this happened today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moral of the story is don't leave the gate open when going to dump limbs. Even if he is on the other side of the pasture. I'm just glad I hadn't started the leveling.


Ha ha. Sorry to see this


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> Ha ha. Sorry to see this


Oh it's no big deal it's all going to be bare soil and leveled in a couple weeks anyways.


----------



## jbrown

Last night, put down 33-0-6 fert and a bag Spectracide Triazicide, this stuff works great here in Ga. Its going to rain sometime day. 
https://www.amazon.com/Spectracide-Triazicide-Insect-Granules-35-2-Pound/dp/B00FGPI5KG

Update pic of the large hole/ indent that I filled with sand. That spot would puddle and my reel mower wouldn't cut even.

This was last night.


This is when I put down the sand.


JB


----------



## jayhawk

Farmed out aeration ....removed plugs until rain came. I think I need to roll the lawn now....those machines inheritantly pull up lawn given their design. Sanding in the forecast and drag mat arrives from Amazon Saturday.


----------



## Redtenchu

Raised my bench HOC to 0.300 inches and gave her a quick snip before the Mothers Day celebrations begin!!


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> Raised my bench HOC to 0.300 inches and gave her a quick snip before the Mothers Day celebrations begin!!


How are the sprigs doing?


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raised my bench HOC to 0.300 inches and gave her a quick snip before the Mothers Day celebrations begin!!
> 
> 
> 
> How are the sprigs doing?
Click to expand...

Good, updating that thread shortly.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut the front and double cut the back. It was my first time cutting at a diagnal and it worked well. Cold temps and primo last Sunday so there wasn't too much to cut off. Also spread 2 yards of mulch around the perimeter.


----------



## tbdh20

Soggy mess this weekend. A day late on the cut but cleared this afternoon.


----------



## Shuffinator

Taking out these awful crape meartles that were in the front by the flower beds. Roots EVERYWHERE


----------



## Ware

Shuffinator said:


> Taking out these awful crape meartles that were in the front by the flower beds. Roots EVERYWHERE


I committed crepe murder a couple years ago and took mine out. I think it was one of the top 10 best days of my life. :lol:


----------



## Shuffinator

Ware said:


> Shuffinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out these awful crape meartles that were in the front by the flower beds. Roots EVERYWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> I committed crepe murder a couple years ago and took mine out. I think it was one of the top 10 best days of my life. :lol:
Click to expand...

This was what my mom wanted a few years back, she said today "why'd you let me plant those?"

Never again. Now onto a backyard renovation soon... have to take out like 7 prickley bushes, level and lay down sod. Oh, and take out a whole side of rocks...


----------



## Coach8

Replaced the clutch belt on my McLane. Did screwdriver test on an area (about 3×20 ft.) that has been thin since we built the house in 2007. Found a lot of rocks in a test dig so I decided to renovate that area (I plan on starting a separate thread about the progress of that). Dug up about 6 of the 20 feet of that area. Wanted to mow since the McLane has been out of commission for almost a week and the yard is getting shaggy. Started it up and mowed a few minutes but it was running rough. Stopped and tried to diagnose that and noticed a small fuel leak. So I'm gonna try to figure that out tomorrow.


----------



## J_nick

Sprayed my death potion for the second time. Then ran the sprinklers to wash it off about 2 hours post spray. The wife doesn't like it when the kids come back in the house all blue :roll:


----------



## Ware

Cleaned the reel, faced the bedknife, backlapped, and adjusted HOC to 0.50".


----------



## Shuffinator

Finished the little flower bed in the front, just planted some flowers for Mother's Day and mulched it. Cut the grass for the 3rd time this week, then put down 400 pounds of sand in low spots.


----------



## Redtenchu

Put some fertilizer and water on my construction zone.

I'm also happy to report, I've won the prestigious "Geek of the Week" contest from the The Lawn Geek Facebook Page!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=818428708305846&id=742645125884205&ref=m_notif&notif_t=feed_comment_reply


----------



## Ware

Congrats! For those who don't already, be sure and follow SimonR's facebook page.


----------



## J_nick

We made a impromptu ******* water slide for the kids to play on while we cooked out for my wife's family. The kids had a blast. My wife and I might have shown them how it was done a few times 










For the record no one was injured from a tire!


----------



## MrMeaner

Aerated, sanded and dragged a mat around the small 1k area between my house and shop again. will put down some fertilizer tonight before the irrigation comes on in the morning.


----------



## GeneIV

Had my lawn aerated on Thursday, hoped for rain on Friday(got none). I also received all the parts for my very own dfw_wand! Awaiting soil test results to see how the soil looks and what it might need going forward.


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut the back lawn. Applied Penterra to the pooling areas of my front lawn in preparation of the forecasted flooding rains....

I put a few holes in the storm drain area of my lawn, I used a more aggressive drill bit this time :lol:


----------



## southernguy311

Dropped my mower off at the Local pro Golf Course for the trusted mechanic to work on. Bent the reel on my GK26 &#128545;

Also dropped off my Flex 21 to see if he could get it operating after sitting idle

Then, if that wasn't punishment enough, my power steering belt broke on my vehicle the moment I pulled into my driveway.


----------



## Redtenchu

Hope he can get everything working again for you SG311!

I gave her a quick cut at 0.300 in preparation of the incoming storms. I hope we only get rain!


----------



## MarkV

I put down a bag of milo and aerated by hand a little. The ground was a lot harder than I thought it was going to be.

Storms look they may stay in the W and SW part of the state today.


----------



## southernguy311

Redtenchu said:


> Hope he can get everything working again for you SG311!
> 
> I gave her a quick cut at 0.300 in preparation of the incoming storms. I hope we only get rain!


Jake was ready today, but gotta get my vehicle rolling first. Hopefully will be able to pick it up Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## J_nick

Felt nostalgic and mowed around 2k with the Scott's push reel. Not much green around my house so it doesn't take long to mow right now.

I started last year with the push reel. I picked it up off Amazon in order to cut a little lower and for a summer workout. After seeing the results and my then 6 year old daughter said "where's the motor" I decided to set up to a TruCut. A couple short months later I picked up a JD220B greens mower. It truly is a sickness. Next step 220E or triplex.


----------



## bretben55

Redtenchu said:


> bretben55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed this on my yard for the first time. We'll see how it looks in a few days. 1oz. Her gallon sprayed per 1000sqft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do a before and after picture? That would be cool!
Click to expand...

Here is the before on 5/9.








Here is "during" on 5/11, the sun was not out.








Here is after, on 5/13, even though it looks a little better from a different angle, and just mowed, it's not a whole lot greener. I think I'll try a double dose next time.


----------



## Redtenchu

BretBen55, Sun position can make a big difffence in pictures, looks awesome in the last pic!

What rate did you apply the first time? And how did you apply it?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> BretBen55, Sun position can make a big difffence in pictures, looks awesome in the last pic!
> 
> What rate did you apply the first time? And how did you apply it?


And how long did you let it "sit" on the grass?


----------



## SGrabs33

Spread Lesco 24-0-11
First dose of Panterra @ 3oz per 1k sq ft
Watered in everything


----------



## nagol

Got some 419 scraps from my neighbor and tried the stolons idea. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## skiwhe

I woke up to this mess Sunday morning.



Got him on the first try by Monday morning.


----------



## bretben55

Redtenchu said:


> BretBen55, Sun position can make a big difffence in pictures, looks awesome in the last pic!
> 
> What rate did you apply the first time? And how did you apply it?


Applied 0.5 oz per gallon over 1k of yard, using a hand pump, 1 gallon sprayer with cheap wand and nozzle that came with it. I'm upgrading soon to either a backpack or push sprayer with the tee jet setup.


----------



## wardconnor

skiwhe said:


> I woke up to this mess Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Got him on the first try by Monday morning.


Hey schmolly. What is that thing? An armadillo? What do they do to the lawn damage wise and what did you do with him after the catch?


----------



## bretben55

Mightyquinn said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> BretBen55, Sun position can make a big difffence in pictures, looks awesome in the last pic!
> 
> What rate did you apply the first time? And how did you apply it?
> 
> 
> 
> And how long did you let it "sit" on the grass?
Click to expand...

I sprayed it mid day and then the sprinklers came on the next day.


----------



## Mightyquinn

bretben55 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> BretBen55, Sun position can make a big difffence in pictures, looks awesome in the last pic!
> 
> What rate did you apply the first time? And how did you apply it?
> 
> 
> 
> And how long did you let it "sit" on the grass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sprayed it mid day and then the sprinklers came on the next day.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you left it on long enough but the directions on the bottle recommend 1oz/K, so upping the dose may show better results.


----------



## MarkV

Listened to a pod cast, read some of my book, watched the grass and my boys sunflower grow. #BestDayEver #ReelLowBermuda


----------



## Redtenchu

Sounds like a good day MarkV


----------



## Alan

Tornado's yesterday and not a cloud in the sky today. Sounds like OKC to me.


----------



## SGrabs33

I'm guessing I have a good case of the fertilizer burns. Can anyone confirm? I applied a lighter than normal dose of Lesco 24-0-11(less than the manufactures suggestion), then 3oz per 1k Penterra, then I watered everything in with at least a half inch of water. Maybe it was a bad reaction with the Penterra but I didn't read anything on their site that said it would be an issue.


----------



## Spammage

Was the grass wet when you applied the fertilizer? That almost looks like it could be a fungus.

Edit - it does look like there are granules at most of the "burned" spots.


----------



## SGrabs33

Spammage said:


> Was the grass wet when you applied the fertilizer? That almost looks like it could be a fungus.
> 
> Edit - it does look like there are granules at most of the "burned" spots.


No the grass was dry when the granular went down. Then I sprayed the Penterra and watered it all in. Yeah, there are granuals at most of the spots I inspected.


----------



## j4c11

Have you used Lesco 24-0-11 before without issues?


----------



## SGrabs33

j4c11 said:


> Have you used Lesco 24-0-11 before without issues?


Yes, I used it a month ago. At a higher rate then too.


----------



## Spammage

I would probably just apply them at different times next time. Hopefully this was just a reaction between the two that will grow out quickly.


----------



## j4c11

SGrabs33 said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you used Lesco 24-0-11 before without issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I used it a month ago. At a higher rate then too.
Click to expand...

So it's not the fertilizer. I've used that particular Lesco product before, the prill size is very large and I think maybe what happened was the surfactant got the dissolving urea sticking to the leaves more instead of beading off and into the ground. Foliar urea is absorbed very quickly (60% in 1 hour) and doesn't take much at all to burn the grass when applied foliarly.


----------



## Redtenchu

j4c11 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you used Lesco 24-0-11 before without issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I used it a month ago. At a higher rate then too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's not the fertilizer. I've used that particular Lesco product before, the prill size is very large and I think maybe what happened was the surfactant got the dissolving urea sticking to the leaves more instead of beading off and into the ground. Foliar urea is absorbed very quickly (60% in 1 hour) and doesn't take much at all to burn the grass when applied foliarly.
Click to expand...

I would agree with this, Sorry SGrabs!

Good thing you have strong southern grass!


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I used it a month ago. At a higher rate then too.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not the fertilizer. I've used that particular Lesco product before, the prill size is very large and I think maybe what happened was the surfactant got the dissolving urea sticking to the leaves more instead of beading off and into the ground. Foliar urea is absorbed very quickly (60% in 1 hour) and doesn't take much at all to burn the grass when applied foliarly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree with this, Sorry SGrabs!
> 
> Good thing you have strong southern grass!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explaination j4c11, that makes a lot of sense. Not a problem Red, live and learn.

I will update the Soil Surfactant/Wetting Agent thread to make sure no one has this issue going forward.

-Scott


----------



## Cavan806

I gave the lawn another trim last night. I seem to be mowing every 3 to 4 days. In the pics you can see the scalped spots I've been fighting. I'm not hitting dirt. Right now its hard for me to look at considering how green it used to look before I started mowing with the John Deere. I know I just have to be patient and the grass will either "adjust" or continue to look like this until I can give the lawn a needed leveling. Either way I love mowing with the 260! Ha.  .. and I suck right now at mowing straight lines!





And yes that is a very large stump that I found buried under the middle of my yard. (found it with the screw driver test). More on that later...... 

Cheers!


----------



## bretben55

Core aeration with a Bluebird 7 tine walk behind. It struggled on my small slopes.


----------



## Redtenchu

I got 4 inches of rain on Thursday/Friday, so everything is still soaking wet. The Bermuda really needed a cut, so I took the mower out and gave her a double cut.

It was still damp in many places, but thankfully I didn't have standing water like I'm accustomed too after so much rain (Penterra?).

I took the advice of J_Nick and after mowing a damp lawn, I took a garden hose to my reel for a cleaning. All the build-up came off super easy! Thanks for the tip Dude!~!


----------



## Topcat

Cut it then applied a dose of FAS. Both front and back.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut the yard in the 6th notch. I had to adjust the drive clutch half way in. It was so tight that engaging the reel clutch would also engage the drive wheels clutch. Fixed in about 20 minutes. Also dropped a bag or milorganite.


----------



## Ware

Mowed, plugged some irrigation trenches with the ProPlugger, and sprayed some PGR and FAS this evening.


----------



## j4c11

That looks pretty amazing.


----------



## lagerman72

Unpacked the new mower and gave it a shake through. Then started learning how to use it by mowing the back a few times before venturing out front. Now to figure out if I can remove the transport axles without cutting them off, as I'm never going to use them and could use the extra clearance.

A few side by sides with the old.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice contrast between the two - and I love that garage floor!


----------



## SGrabs33

That JD is a monster. Congrats on the new reel!


----------



## Redtenchu

Congrats!! That's awesome!


----------



## Cavan806

That JD looks Sweet!


----------



## Killbuzz

Getting ready to try out my lawn brush on my sandy lawn.


----------



## ahartzell

I'm a newbie. I just mowed with my cheap fiskars push reel, applied some nitrogen and iron (in form of Scott's green max), and watered in. Sprayed with some quinclorac (spectracide brand) Monday. Crabgrass seems to not care 🙄


----------



## Spammage

ahartzell said:


> Sprayed with some quinclorac (spectracide brand) Monday. Crabgrass seems to not care 🙄


Did you apply with a hose end sprayer? Contact herbicides must be absorbed foliarly to work, so you have to be careful not to wash it off the shoots.

Most really effective herbicides are slow to kill. I don't know how quickly quinclorac works so it might still have a chance.


----------



## j4c11

Methylated Seed Oil increases quinclorac efficiency significantly. So does ammonium sulfate, if you have some on hand for FAS.


----------



## ahartzell

Spammage said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed with some quinclorac (spectracide brand) Monday. Crabgrass seems to not care 🙄
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply with a hose end sprayer? Contact herbicides must be absorbed foliarly to work, so you have to be careful not to wash it off the shoots.
> 
> Most really effective herbicides are slow to kill. I don't know how quickly quinclorac works so it might still have a chance.
Click to expand...

Yep - sprayed in early evening Monday. Bottle says results visible in 8hrs but I have a feeling that pertains to the other 200 weeds it kills.


----------



## ATLawn

Mowed this afternoon after receiving nearly 5" of rain since Saturday!


----------



## Mightyquinn

j4c11 said:


> Methylated Seed Oil increases quinclorac efficiency significantly. So does ammonium sulfate, if you have some on hand for FAS.


I reserve my MSO for Celsius applications mostly. The MSO will create a "hot" mix, so be aware of the outside temperature.


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> ...Bottle says results visible in 8hrs...


I've found those type of claims are usually marketing hype.


----------



## Alan

Hit a toad with the reel last night, the outcome wasn't pretty.


----------



## Brodgers88

Awesome new mower Lagerman!

Got in a mow between rain showers today. Still at 7/16" bench hoc(McLane hoc notch setting). Looking nice from all the recent rain but I'm ready for some sun.


----------



## SGrabs33

Man, I wish I could get in an afternoon cut. Looking very nice Brodgers88!


----------



## Ware

Brodgers88 said:


> Awesome new mower Lagerman!
> 
> Got in a mow between rain showers today. Still at 7/16" bench hoc(McLane hoc notch setting). Looking nice from all the recent rain but I'm ready for some sun.


Nice! I couldn't help but make that our new facebook and twitter cover photo! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut, still at 0.300 inches.

Planning a few projects for the long weekend: 
1. Brick at ground level around the front flower bed.
2. Modify the blades of my VonHaus and give it a test run in the lawn.


----------



## Brodgers88

Ware said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome new mower Lagerman!
> 
> Got in a mow between rain showers today. Still at 7/16" bench hoc(McLane hoc notch setting). Looking nice from all the recent rain but I'm ready for some sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I couldn't help but make that our new facebook and twitter cover photo! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That's awesome Ware!


----------



## MrMeaner

I aerated around two pecan trees and one little hump in the front yard. Both area always seem to struggle more than the rest of the lawn. So I aerated first, spread some fertilizer, then threw down some left over sand and compost mixture and dragged it all smooth with a drag mat.


----------



## jbrown

Cut and edged last night, was going to PGR but it was really windy. I totally cut more then the 1/3rd rule :|
It rain the last 5 days. Going Birmingham for the weekend to see some friends.





I'm going add more photos to my thread.

JB


----------



## tbdh20

With days of rain was not able to cut/schedule.
1st cut on the highest setting.

2nd at 7/16 on the craftsman.


I have to get PGR down this evening or it will be a hot mess in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Redtenchu

Do they even look at the yard when the make these?










Edit: To make sure this post is on topic, I walked around my lawn to look for any of the issues marked.


----------



## bretben55

Redtenchu said:


> Do they even look at the yard when the make these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To make sure this post is on topic, I walked around my lawn to look for any of the issues marked.


I love these, confirms what idiots they have working for them.


----------



## SGrabs33

Haha. Yeah those write ups are always hilarious. You have to wonder if they even know how much effort has been put into your yard.

I picked one weed out of my backyard tonight. It was a nice one. Last night I picked up a few things to tinker with.





Left Trucut was already mine. All else is new. Don't get to excited for me yet. They all need work. Ha

Also added my new front roller to my existing TruCut.


----------



## Ammodud2311

Hey guys...this is my first post just wanting some feed back or ideas on what you have done or would do in my situation...anyways I had a dead spot of grass in my yard I tried Air agate the area put sum milo down water etc so what I did is dug out the dead spot about 3in down and tried to make it as even as possible then cut the same size out of the backyard were it is growing great and transplanted cleaned it up laid some milorganite down and waiting to see what happens just wanting to know if you guys had any other suggestions!!!!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ammodud2311 said:


> Hey guys...this is my first post just wanting some feed back or ideas on what you have done or would do in my situation...anyways I had a dead spot of grass in my yard I tried Air agate the area put sum milo down water etc so what I did is dug out the dead spot about 3in down and tried to make it as even as possible then cut the same size out of the backyard were it is growing great and transplanted cleaned it up laid some milorganite down and waiting to see what happens just wanting to know if you guys had any other suggestions!!!!


I'm wondering if it's something else and the patch you just put in may end up looking like the rest of the area around it. Did you probe around the lawn with a screwdriver to see if there was something under the soil causing it? Can you give us an area picture so we can see what we are dealing with? The more info we have the better we can help. Welcome to TLF!!! Glad you are here!


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Left Trucut was already mine. All else is new. Don't get to excited for me yet. They all need work. Ha
> 
> Also added my new front roller to my existing TruCut.


Nice, I hope you have fun playing with the new toys!

Where did you get the front roller? It looks different from the reelroller brand!


----------



## SGrabs33

Thanks. The front roller was from Dolphin.


----------



## Ware

Sprayed some Tournament Ready soil surfactant and spread a bag of Milo on the back yard. Looking forward to mid-80's in the forecast for most of next week, and ready for these irrigation trenches to be history. :bandit:


----------



## wardconnor

That flag in the back gives a nice touch


----------



## Redtenchu

Helped Ammodud2311 backlap his Mclane, a difficult task compared to a Greens Mower!

Then we walked his yard and talked about what needed to be addressed. He will have a showcase lawn in no time!


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> That flag in the back gives a nice touch


It's faded and due for replacement. Just ordered some new ones - thanks for the reminder. :thumbup:

My wife and daughter went shopping, so I sprayed Talstar P inside and out while they were gone. I also tank mixed 3 gallons of Celsius and Sedgehammer to spray some weeds that have been bothering me and the neighbor. I also helped him with a bag of Milo on his front lawn.

I think I've done enough damage for one day. Time to fire up the grill and relax with my TLF Koozie...


----------



## Spammage

Not really the lawn, but I got the Tru-cut professionally ground today. I know the super at one of the most prestigious country clubs in the metroplex and yesterday he offered to have his mechanic do it for me. This thing is truly razor sharp. I can't wait to see how it cuts tomorrow!


----------



## Redtenchu

Spammage said:


> Not really the lawn, but I got the Tru-cut professionally ground today. I know the super at one of the most prestigious country clubs in the metroplex and yesterday he offered to have his mechanic do it for me. This thing is truly razor sharp. I can't wait to see how it cuts tomorrow!


Oh Man, I'm super jealous!

Did you get to watch him grind it? Did the mechanic put a relief grind or spin grind?


----------



## Spammage

Relief - and I didn't get to watch it. He sent me a short video of it being done, but the quality wasn't good enough to really see anything. Unfortunately I woke up to rain and active fungus, so cutting will have to wait until it dries out. That may not happen today given our forecast.


----------



## Ware

Nothing. :bandit:


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Nothing. :bandit:


Awesome! Those are some of the best days!


----------



## SGrabs33

I cut the yard for the first time with the new roller. First pic side to side and 2nd one at a diagonal.


----------



## Killbuzz

I did a quick cut before the storms come. Any idea as to why some parts of my lawn are light green? It happens every year and I've verified that it's getting enough water. Lack of iron maybe?


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the lawn a cut @ 0.300 inches.

Just as I finished mowing, I hit a piece of concrete... Initially I didn't see much damage and just noticed the bedknife/reel was out of adjustment. With some damage to the bedknife.










After a closer look I realized the bedknife bar bracket had snapped.










Unfortunately, with a closer inspection I found the reel had separated at a weld joint and i assume is now out of round... Hard to see in this picture but it's there....


----------



## wardconnor

Red, 
This happened to me the first cut last year after a fresh grind. I know your pain. Only thing that broke on mine was the weld on the reel though. I took it straight back to the guy who sharpened it and he re welded it and I was back in business.

Sorry to see this


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> Red,
> This happened to me the first cut last year after a fresh grind. I know your pain. Only thing that broke on mine was the weld on the reel though. I took it straight back to the guy who sharpened it and he re welded it and I was back in business.
> 
> Sorry to see this


That's good to know, I may see if it can be fixed.


----------



## Redtenchu

I grabbed my JD 220B and started working on it! Had it running smooth after a little elbow grease! It still needs some grease in all the Zirg fittings, new belts and a bath. It's nice to have a backup!

https://youtu.be/5e7JeWJ8Ebs


----------



## Wes

So I've been crazy busy with tee-ball, mowing, work, mowing, helping the wife with everything (baby due in about 4 weeks), and mowing. It's been 2 months since I logged into the site... which looks great by the way. I'm happy to see there are about three times as many members as the last time I was here. I'll post some pics after I finish mowing.... sheesh, I need PGR.


----------



## Redtenchu

Welcome Back Wes! I missed you.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Welcome Back Wes! I we missed you.


----------



## ahartzell

Think the ol mower needs a good backlapping...starting to leave uncut grass sticking up. Trying to hold out until I get greens mower lol


----------



## ahartzell

And ohhhh the washboarding😫


----------



## SGrabs33

Nothing in the yard but I got the Honda GX120 running on one of the TruCuts I just bought. Those engines are amazing. I was told it had been sitting in the back of building for about 5 years and hadn't been run. All it took was a check of the spark plug and a carb cleaning with some carb cleaner spray and a wire tie from a loaf of bread to clean out the jets.



I'm going to have a much harder time with with the two older Briggs that I have with weird fuel pickups and a diaphragms. I might just pay someone to clean those up for me :shock:

Edit: also read through the Stihl BR600 manual in prep of trying to bring 3 of them back to life. Made a list of things to check and/or replace.


----------



## Wes

I really should have thought things through before committing to post a picture after mowing. I was fairly certain I was going to run out of daylight... and I did.


----------



## Spammage

Looks amazing Wes. I may start taking my pics after Midnight - theory of always leave them wanting more...


----------



## skiwhe

Mowed the yard, built this woodshed, and caught armadillo #6 between me and the neighbors over Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## SGrabs33

Applied PrimoMaxx @ .5 oz per 1k. Also used 1/2 oz of blue tracker dye. I think that might be the perfect amount to use going forward for my whole yard 7 gallon sprays. It gives the yard just enough tint and the blue on the sidewalks isn't too noticible.


----------



## dfw_pilot

+1. I used the 0.5 oz/k rate of Primo and applied it today, for the second time this year.


----------



## Ware

Woke up to a mole tunnel, went to work, and came home to find more damage and a popped trap with no mole in it. How does a mole dig such a straight line, you ask? Irrigation trenches - the bane of my existence. 








I've had a few other trenches washing out on me every time it rains hard, so I called in favor to my brother-in-law who was sodding a new construction home today. I picked up a few small rolls of sod (18x72") and cut them into strips to get some grass growing in the trenches that are prone to washing out. It was dark when I finished, so I didn't get any photos, but I did shoot this short video whilst picking up the sod. :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/jroW_rlG2Dk​


----------



## J_nick

What kind of sod were they laying down? If you grabbed some my guess would be 419


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> What kind of sod were they laying down? If you grabbed some my guess would be 419


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cavan806

I gave the lawn a cut late Thursday night.


Drove to the beach Friday morning and quickly switched into vacation mode!


----------



## Ware

Cavan806 said:


>


Fuente Gran Reserva Maduro?

Be sure and visit the TLF Cigar & Pipe Thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Cavan806

Fuente Gran Reserva Maduro?

Be sure and visit the TLF Cigar & Pipe Thread. :thumbup:
[/quote]

It sure was! Ill be sure to check it out. 
Side note: Thanks for the stickers. I will be posting them up on the other thread as soon as I sort out where I'm going to put them.

Cheers!


----------



## ahartzell

Double cut...can't see both sets of "stripes". I'm surprised it stripes at all since I'm using a manual fiskars mower. Can only see the last pattern I do.

My reward for double cut? Revealing all the unevenness, scalping, uneven cut, and blisters on my hands. Only been a day since I mowed last.

I. Need. P. G. R. SOOOOOON.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I cut my st Augustine grass todqy, but what I did notice is Scoots green Max works great.


----------



## Redtenchu

CenlaLowell said:


> I cut my st Augustine grass todqy, but what I did notice is Scoots green Max works great.


Did it green up in 3 days like the bag claims? I love me some green! :mrgreen:


----------



## Redtenchu

ahartzell said:


> Double cut...can't see both sets of "stripes". I'm surprised it stripes at all since I'm using a manual fiskars mower. Can only see the last pattern I do.
> 
> My reward for double cut? Revealing all the unevenness, scalping, uneven cut, and blisters on my hands. Only been a day since I mowed last.
> 
> I. Need. P. G. R. SOOOOOON.


That looks great, but some lady is messing up your grass bro!

I think you love PGR after you start using it! Have you made the purchase yet?


----------



## Redtenchu

I set the JD HOC to 0.375 (Toro was at 0.300)and gave it a quick cut. I was concerned about scalping without the Flex head. It seemed to not be an issue, I may lower the HOC tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double cut...can't see both sets of "stripes". I'm surprised it stripes at all since I'm using a manual fiskars mower. Can only see the last pattern I do.
> 
> My reward for double cut? Revealing all the unevenness, scalping, uneven cut, and blisters on my hands. Only been a day since I mowed last.
> 
> I. Need. P. G. R. SOOOOOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great, but some lady is messing up your grass bro!
> 
> I think you love PGR after you start using it! Have you made the purchase yet?
Click to expand...

Haha thanks! My wife is loving the lawn so she likes to sit in the one spot that has afternoon shade. I told her to rotate the chair every 15min to keep from ruining my grass....I got "the look" :lol: It's still annoying me because the blade isn't sharp already and it's leaving stragglers (easier to see if you zoom in on the shaded areas).

I haven't made the purchase yet but I need to because I'll be away from home for about 8 days...will come back to jungle if I don't...although I tried to get Ware to drive up and mow/PGR my lawn for me


----------



## southernguy311

I mowed my Paspalum yesterday for the first time since 5/11

Thanks to Primo I sprayed before, no scalping!! I had a similar issue to Red happen with my mower, but didn't have a backup up and running.

I aerated and verticut today and will be sanding next week. Cultural practices and Primo for the win!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Redtenchu said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my st Augustine grass todqy, but what I did notice is Scoots green Max works great.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it green up in 3 days like the bag claims? I love me some green! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I noticed the green up in about five days. Definitely will use this product again. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Sprayed PGR at 0.5oz/1k and applied Milo at 12lb/1k.

I'm ready for a little rain tomorrow.


----------



## lagerman72

Mowed and edged, then had my neighbor tell me that true green told them to tell me that "my yard crew" was cutting my grass too short! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> Mowed and edged, then had my neighbor tell me that true green told them to tell me that "my yard crew" was cutting my grass too short! :thumbup:


Hahaha, I would have paid to see the look on your face. :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> lagerman72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and edged, then had my neighbor tell me that true green told them to tell me that "my yard crew" was cutting my grass too short! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, I would have paid to see the look on your face. :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha, I would pay to have a nice convo with a TruGreen "specialist" about how to take care of a lawn. Wait... I've already spent too much of my time shoooing off their sales people.


----------



## lagerman72

SGrabs33 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lagerman72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and edged, then had my neighbor tell me that true green told them to tell me that "my yard crew" was cutting my grass too short! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, I would have paid to see the look on your face. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I would pay to have a nice convo with a TruGreen "specialist" about how to take care of a lawn. Wait... I've already spent too much of my time shoooing off their sales people.
Click to expand...

He's one of us (not quite as extreme but nice lawn) and then just kinda sent him on his way. We had a good laugh about it! So much so that I just lit the grill, opened a beer and laughed some more. :beer:


----------



## Redtenchu

lagerman72 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, I would have paid to see the look on your face. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I would pay to have a nice convo with a TruGreen "specialist" about how to take care of a lawn. Wait... I've already spent too much of my time shoooing off their sales people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's one of us (not quite as extreme but nice lawn) and then just kinda sent him on his way. We had a good laugh about it! So much so that I just lit the grill, opened a beer and laughed some more. :beer:
Click to expand...

LMAO!


----------



## Ammodud2311

Today i used a wetting agent called Revive soil treatment to try and bring back to life a few dry/dead spots on my yard. Tried to get turf2max but could never get ahold of them so Red helped me with some suggestions sand I decided to give this a try. It had pretty good reviews. Hopefully I'll see some results in the next couple weeks or so.


----------



## Redtenchu

On the JD 220B: Cut off the Right transport axel and greased all the fittings. Fixed the issue with the pull start not retracting back into its housing. Set the HOC back down to 0.300 and set the reel/bedknife clearance. Added a TLF sticker to the mower, took a few pictures.

On the Lawn: Gave her a cut the bench HOC 0.300.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> On the JD 220B: Cut off the Right transport axel and greased all the fittings. Fixed the issue with the pull start not retracting back into its housing. Set the HOC back down to 0.300 and set the reel/bedknife clearance. Added a TLF sticker to the mower, took a few pictures.
> 
> On the Lawn: Gave her a cut the bench HOC 0.300.


How was the after cut quality compared to the Flex?


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the JD 220B: Cut off the Right transport axel and greased all the fittings. Fixed the issue with the pull start not retracting back into its housing. Set the HOC back down to 0.300 and set the reel/bedknife clearance. Added a TLF sticker to the mower, took a few pictures.
> 
> On the Lawn: Gave her a cut the bench HOC 0.300.
> 
> 
> 
> How was the after cut quality compared to the Flex?
Click to expand...

I can't see a difference in cut quality, I'll check the blade tips later to see what they look like.


----------



## J_nick

I was mainly just wondering if it scalped more since the rollers are farther apart. Did you run into anything?

One more thing... can you video your next mow before you get too familiar with it :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Red, whats the plan for the toro?


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> Red, whats the plan for the toro?


I plan to buy a new cutting unit or 2 when the price is right, maybe one with a groomer installed.

I do feel at good knowing that the JD220 has a larger HOC range, and I can finish the year at 1 inch if needed.


----------



## SimonR

Apart from spraying out some Banner Fungicide for some Anthracnose that has popped up I haven't done much at all.

I did have Harry & Rockhound come past this week and take some soil samples for a project I have coming up. It was quite interesting to see the soil all the way down to 4m and the fact that the roots go all the way past the topsoil and into the subsoil which is about 80cm. This spot was an area I was keeping at 1/8" in summer so that debunks the 'low cut turf - shallow root system' myth.


----------



## Redtenchu

SimonR said:


> Apart from spraying out some Banner Fungicide for some Anthracnose that has popped up I haven't done much at all.
> 
> I did have Harry & Rockhound come past this week and take some soil samples for a project I have coming up. It was quite interesting to see the soil all the way down to 4m and the fact that the roots go all the way past the topsoil and into the subsoil which is about 80cm. This spot was an area I was keeping at 1/8" in summer so that debunks the 'low cut turf - shallow root system' myth.


Love it!


----------



## Brodgers88

Wow that is really awesome!!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Finished the flower bed and added more plugs


----------



## Ware

Mowed at 1/2" in a direction I rarely use (least favorite). Sprayed Primo and FAS.

I may spray some soil surfactant tomorrow and run the irrigation.

Hope to spend the rest of the weekend watching some postseason college baseball. Arkansas is hosting a regional. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

That edge looks really nice and clean IriasJ.

Enjoy your baseball John.

I did nothing on the yard today. Tomorrow I should be picking up a new to me 27" TruCut. I've been wanting one of the bigger ones for a while and one finally popped up in my area. Hopefully it's in descent shape.

Tonight I started doing some exploratory digging on one of my new Stihl BR600's. These things are nasty. Owned by a larger landscape company I shouldn't be too surprised. Dirty might mean simple clean up of gas/spark/carb might do the trick. At least that's what I'm hoping. I'll prob start a thread at some point.

Few pics:


----------



## Spammage

SimonR said:


> Apart from spraying out some Banner Fungicide for some Anthracnose that has popped up I haven't done much at all.
> 
> I did have Harry & Rockhound come past this week and take some soil samples


That is impressive root growth Simon. Did AJ or Bear take the picture?


----------



## Ware

SimonR said:


> Apart from spraying out some Banner Fungicide for some Anthracnose that has popped up I haven't done much at all.
> 
> I did have Harry & Rockhound come past this week and take some soil samples for a project I have coming up. It was quite interesting to see the soil all the way down to 4m and the fact that the roots go all the way past the topsoil and into the subsoil which is about 80cm. This spot was an area I was keeping at 1/8" in summer so that debunks the 'low cut turf - shallow root system' myth.


I don't know how to break this to you Simon, but that 80cm is actually top growth - you're in the Southern Hemisphere, so those roots are growing up! :lol:

ETA: It took me a minute to get the Armageddon references... it's late here. :thumbup:


----------



## Brodgers88

Nice flower bed IriasJ! Looks great! I need to start figuring out some flowers for my girlfriend's lawn. I've never really done anything with annuals lol.

Looking good Ware! Irrigation trenches hardly noticeable.

Sgrabs- How many trucuts do you have now? Good luck with the 27"!

Mowed yesterday. Applied a second app of prodiamine. My initial app this season was only at the three month rate (0.21oz/1000) on March 5th so it was time for more. Also spot sprayed Celsius on a few broadleaf weeds that had broken through.


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> I was mainly just wondering if it scalped more since the rollers are farther apart.


 It was a more aggressive cut, but there was no scalping.



J_nick said:


> Did you run into anything?


 Nope, I cut off the second transport axel.



J_nick said:


> One more thing... can you video your next mow before you get too familiar with it :lol:


Sure.


----------



## SGrabs33

Brodgers88 said:


> Sgrabs- How many trucuts do you have now? Good luck with the 27"!


Hey, who's keeping track? My wife, that's who. 
I'm up to 4 TruCuts, one McLane, and a rotary. Not all run currently though. I enjoy working on them. I told my wife that I would start selling the 20's if I got a 27". So I need to start doing that.

I picked up the 27" this morning. It needs a clutch adjust and a few other small things done. Did my initial cut and it worked pretty well.


----------



## Ware

Brodgers88 said:


>


You should do a thread on that slick 2-nozzle boom wand. Seems like there have been some questions about that sort of setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I sprayed some soil surfactant this morning, then fired up the irrigation to water it in. A neighbor stopped by to kindly let me know it was about to rain. And rain it did - we got 0.18". 

I guess in his mind he didn't understand why I was running the irrigation, and in my mind I was excited I was going to get to stack a little rain on top of my irrigation cycle. I guess it's all about perspective. :lol:

Has anyone else here ever been asked if they work/worked at a golf course?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I finally added some edging to keep mulch around a front bed that is surrounded by concrete. Fixed my broken A/C condensate drain and routed it through the new edging. I have about 10 cubic feet of rubber mulch left to put in. Thanks to my father in law for gifting me the mulch. I wasn't sure if I would like it but I do.


----------



## M311att




----------



## southernguy311

Ware said:


> Has anyone else here ever been asked if they work/worked at a golf course?


Yes all the time, but I did actually work at one in college.


----------



## gwolf64

Just received this in the mail today.


----------



## Ware

gwolf64 said:


> Just received this in the mail today.


Very nice.


----------



## M311att




----------



## Ware

M311att said:


>


Looks smooth! :thumbup:


----------



## M311att

Thanks. I still have the front to do. Thankfully it's much smaller.


----------



## J_nick

Today I:

Raked up rhizomes
Pulled the drag mat
Rolled
Watched it rain
Pulled the nail drag
Pulled the drag mat
Rolled
Replaced a sprinkler head the drag mat destroyed
Installed 3 out of the 8 fence posts for the front fence

 

It might have been a little wet for the nail drag. Once it caught some rhizomes it would gather material. Although it probably would have worked good if not for the dead material


----------



## Redtenchu

So much going on, this is awesome!

Great work everyone sanding, seeding, spraying, mowing and enjoying!


----------



## dfw_pilot

J_nick said:


> Today I:
> 
> Raked up rhizomes
> Pulled the drag mat
> Rolled
> Watched it rain
> Pulled the nail drag
> Pulled the drag mat
> Rolled
> Replaced a sprinkler head the drag mat destroyed
> Installed 3 out of the 8 fence posts for the front fence


Is that all? What did you do _after_ lunch?


----------



## wardconnor

Ha ha. This is really good dfw_pilot


----------



## SGrabs33

Worked more on the backpack blowers last night. May of the parts had a quarter inch of gunk/grime build up. Soaked them in some dish soap and simple green to clean them up. I got 2 new carbs put on and made a list of parts that I need to finish the job. Hopefully I'll be able to try and start them in the next few days. Already have neighbors offering to buy them :shock:


----------



## IamNorby

I threw down peat moss on a certain part of my yard after core aeration. i am dealing with the hardest clay anyones ever seen. Literally after aerating and putting equipment up the plugs dried up and i couldn't even break them apart. Hopefully peat moss in the core holes will at least keep the clay moist. i had tried sand before but kinda turned into a dessert and now i have what i believe is crabgrass and johnson grass growing in those areas. We are not getting rain in our area and water restrictions have me limited.


----------



## ahartzell

Mowed and sprayed my first ever app of PGR at 0.5oz/k....fingers crossed. Mowing daily isn't what I had in mind when I got into this lawn stuff. :lol:


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> Mowed and sprayed my first ever app of PGR at 0.5oz/k....fingers crossed. Mowing daily isn't what I had in mind when I got into this lawn stuff. :lol:


Congrats! You will wonder how you ever lived without it. :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and sprayed my first ever app of PGR at 0.5oz/k....fingers crossed. Mowing daily isn't what I had in mind when I got into this lawn stuff. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! You will wonder how you ever lived without it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

No doubt. Three seasons ago I was mowing every 2 days. Last season I was mowing every 3-4 with more careful fertilizer management. This season I'm mowing every 5-6 with careful fert management and PGR. I could probably go 8-10 without scalping if I wanted.


----------



## ahartzell

southernguy311 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and sprayed my first ever app of PGR at 0.5oz/k....fingers crossed. Mowing daily isn't what I had in mind when I got into this lawn stuff. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! You will wonder how you ever lived without it. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt. Three seasons ago I was mowing every 2 days. Last season I was mowing every 3-4 with more careful fertilizer management. This season I'm mowing every 5-6 with careful fert management and PGR. I could probably go 8-10 without scalping if I wanted.
Click to expand...

Now I definitely need some Celsius...and Penterra...


----------



## SGrabs33

They are all back together again. It's too late to try and start them unfortunately. I'll have to do that tomorrow night if not morning. I really have no idea if any or all will start. I don't want to guess either so I don't jinx it. We will see.


----------



## Topcat

Got a quick double cut on the front Bermuda and a single pass on the St Aug in the backyard ahead of the rain. As soon as I got my mowers put away, the rain started...


----------



## J_nick

Topcat said:


> Got a quick double cut on the front Bermuda and a single pass on the St Aug in the backyard ahead of the rain. As soon as I got my mowers put away, the rain started...


Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## M311att

Tried to make my grass feel bad that it isn't this.....delivering to the FedEx St Jude classic.


----------



## MedozK

Finally able to cut my yard, after two days of rain.


----------



## ahartzell

Despite yesterdays mow and PGR app, I still mowed today. Just looking at the grass it didn't look like it had grown that much, but when I went to do a quick cut to even out some spots, it turned into a full mow. Not sure if it was placebo effect and the PGR isn't in full effect...


----------



## dfw_pilot

It takes a couple days for the PGR to put on the brakes.


----------



## ahartzell

dfw_pilot said:


> It takes a couple days for the PGR to put on the brakes.


Just in time because the last time I'll be able to mow for 8-9 days is Thursday :lol: I have a feeling I'm going to come home to bermuda that's knee high :shock:


----------



## nagol

I haven't given an update since I joined. But my Bermuda is really coming in nicely. I do have a lot of crabgrass all over the yard, but that's about all the weeds I currently have.



Ignore the brown spot. I've been cutting low and my rotary scalps in places. I need to level the whole yard.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the lawn a quick cut @ 0.300


----------



## fp_911

I didn't do anything but I did have my weed & feed guy come by and left the following note with my bill:

"Your lawn looks amazing, keep up the good work! There are no weeds present and no signs of any lawn stress. Wow!"

Of course right when I went to my mailbox I then noticed a Tru-Green sign on the other side of my driveway with "TRU GREEN" in big letters but in smaller letters, "We didn't service your lawn today but would love to, please call us at..."

So for anyone just walking by they might assume I used Tru-Green. Sneaky eh?


----------



## Ware

I think that has happened to MQ, too. :lol:


----------



## J_nick

I attached my 42" rake to the 3 point hitch on my lawn tractor last night. Hopefully it dramatically cuts down on my raking time for when I seed this weekend. I haven't got to try it out yet so who knows if it will do any good l.


----------



## ahartzell

Just an edging. Think PGR is starting to work.


----------



## SGrabs33

The neighbors got aeration and compost. I just got the aeration. Maybe a little sand in my forecast this weekend.


----------



## Concretestorm

ahartzell said:


> Just an edging. Think PGR is starting to work.


Beautiful!


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> Just an edging. Think PGR is starting to work.


Looks great!


----------



## ahartzell

Concretestorm said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an edging. Think PGR is starting to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Greens mower coming soon!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Mowed yet again and loving it. Also took advantage of the cooler weather for the next several days and did a blanket app of weed b gone to knock out the crab grass as hand pulling has become tedious. Think I'm going to drop some lesco crab grass pre-emergent tomorrow to hopefully stop new stuff now that it's been 6 weeks since seeding.


----------



## Brodgers88

Mowed and applied pgr+iron. Had a good amount of growth over a four day period probably from extra rain and perhaps because I was right at the three week mark since my last pgr app. Still maintaining 7/16" hoc. I've been seeing a good many seed heads as well. Hopefully it won't be long before those begin to subside.


----------



## southernguy311

Seedheads are normal, especially approaching the longest day of the year. Best to have your turf under full PGR effects during that time to reduce the size of the seedheads.


----------



## Brodgers88

Yeah I always get them from mid May until sometime through June. I started my pgr in late April and was hoping to see a little seed head suppression but so far seems about like usual.


----------



## Ware

southernguy311 said:


> Seedheads are normal, especially approaching the longest day of the year. Best to have your turf under full PGR effects during that time to reduce the size of the seedheads.


+1, my next door neighbor's lawn (2" rotary cut) is full of them today.


----------



## SGrabs33

I used my BR600 to blow the cores to my swale for pickup later. Took me about 20 minutes. I think the valves need adjusted so I'll stop by the Stihl dealer to pick up the tool for that tomorrow.


----------



## Spammage

SGrabs33 said:


> I used my BR600 to blow the cores to my swale for pickup later. Took me about 20 minutes. I think the valves need adjusted so I'll stop by the Stihl dealer to pick up the tool for that tomorrow.


You're really tall. And why are you wearing that weird helmet?? :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Spammage said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used my BR600 to blow the cores to my swale for pickup later. Took me about 20 minutes. I think the valves need adjusted so I'll stop by the Stihl dealer to pick up the tool for that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really tall. And why are you wearing that weird helmet?? :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha, I am pretty tall but not that tall. I was upstairs about to get my daughter to bed and figured I wouldn't make it back down for a picture before dark. I was right.


----------



## MedozK

Cut and now enjoying a nice cool evening here in TN.


----------



## Ware

I mowed at 1/2" - I was probably 1-2 days overdue, but no scalping and my last cut was 6 days ago! God bless PGR. :nod:


----------



## Tex86

Hey everybody, I was reading through this topic, and I was curious to see shampoo and quinclorac applied together. I've read that the shampoo can reduce the efficiency of the quinclorac? I have bunch of baby shampoo and I am hesitant to pulling the trigger to by MSO.


----------



## Tex86

Tex86 said:


> Hey everybody, I was reading through this topic, and I was curious to see shampoo and quinclorac applied together. I've read that the shampoo can reduce the efficiency of the quinclorac? I have bunch of baby shampoo and I am hesitant to pulling the trigger to buy MSO.


----------



## southernguy311

MSO is cheap and money well spent when spraying Quinclorac.


----------



## Ware

I agree. There may be alternatives that work just fine, but adjuvants like MSO and NIS are inexpensive, so I keep both on hand and use whatever the product I'm using calls for on its label.


----------



## Tex86

Things guys. Just ordered some online for $18.90 delivered. My local supply carry it for around $20 bucks so it's perfect


----------



## balistek

Today was a first. Put down my 1st spray application of a herbicide. Spot sprayed my front yard at High application rate of Celsius with Lesco Spreader Sticker, and Tracker Dye max. Mailman stopped to see what I was doing. It was at 83 degrees when I started, but it got to 85 when I stopped. I think it'll all work out. Now the wait begins. I hear its a slow kill How long should I wait before I put down some Milorganite?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Good news: No temp restrictions with Celsius, so spray away. The hotter it is the better it works.

Better news: No need to ever wait to put out Milo. "Throw 'er down!"


----------



## Iriasj2009

Verticutted in 2 directions. I will be uploading lots of pics on my celebration thread.


----------



## SGrabs33

Iriasj2009 said:


> I will be uploading lots of pics on my celebration thread.


 Yes please :nod: :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## MedozK

Cut and going to calibrate my new sprayer this evening. Exciting times


----------



## Ware

I'm a big fan of that concrete edging, MedozK. :thumbup:

I looked into it once, but couldn't find anyone around me with the machine that does it.


----------



## MedozK

Ware said:


> I'm a big fan of that concrete edging, MedozK. :thumbup:
> 
> I looked into it once, but couldn't find anyone around me with the machine that does it.


Thanks. Yea we like them also. They were there when we bought the house. From what we have been told about our neighborhood was that the former owner was the 1st one in the neighborhood to put them in, and lots of others followed suit. You can drive around our area now and see lots with the same types of edging.


----------



## wardconnor

MedozK said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of that concrete edging, MedozK. :thumbup:
> 
> I looked into it once, but couldn't find anyone around me with the machine that does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yea we like them also. They were there when we bought the house. From what we have been told about our neighborhood was that the former owner was the 1st one in the neighborhood to put them in, and lots of others followed suit. You can drive around our area now and see lots with the same types of edging.
Click to expand...

For some reason this is super popular in Utah. Seems like a lot of people have it. I like it as well just have not afforded it yet.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> For some reason this is super popular in Utah. Seems like a lot of people have it. I like it as well just have not afforded it yet.


Any idea what it costs (per foot)?


----------



## MedozK

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason this is super popular in Utah. Seems like a lot of people have it. I like it as well just have not afforded it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what it costs (per foot)?
Click to expand...

The companies that did lots of houses around here are

http://www.middletennesseecurbing.com/home.html
and 
http://nashvillecurbing.com/

Nashville Curbing did ours, they both don't give a price only estimates.


----------



## wardconnor

$2.75 per foot low end

http://www.skinnercurbing.com


----------



## Concretestorm

Hand watered the entire yard because I topdressed yesterday. Then, I sat down and admired it. However, all I see is needed improvement.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Dug about 250 feet of trench. Connected 2 downspouts Put down surface drains. Put my Son to work.



Kermit's Cousin We called him Freddie


----------



## Redtenchu

Tellycoleman said:


> Dug about 250 feet of trench. Connected 2 downspouts Put down surface drains. Put my Son to work.


Dang, That's a lot of digging!


----------



## Ware

Didn't do any yard work this afternoon, but like Telly, took the opportunity to teach my child a life skill. :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> Didn't do any yard work this afternoon, but like Telly, took the opportunity to teach my child a life skill. :thumbup:


She missed a spot lol, nice ride ware


----------



## Iriasj2009

Concretestorm said:


> Hand watered the entire yard because I topdressed yesterday. Then, I sat down and admired it. However, all I see is needed improvement.


Looks great concretestorm. I really like your Bermudas deep green color. What's your HOC again?


----------



## Concretestorm

HOC is currently 1/2".


----------



## Cavan806

I tightened up the edges this weekend. I went to Home Depot and rented the ECHO "Bed Redefiner". 1 Day rental was $57. It worked pretty good. Certainly better than hand digging the whole thing.





And I finally got my new Shed built.


----------



## SGrabs33

I was finally able to get out onto the lawn today. I had caught the bug that my daughter brought home from daycare. fun fun. I picked up and removed the remaining cores left from aeration. Took the rotary over whatever was left. Cut with the reel on the 5th setting.

Oh yeah, sold the first TruCut I ever owned  but I told the guy about the forum!


----------



## mrigney

@Cavan806 - Love that natural edging! I have a bed about 50' long that will have curved edges like yours around that playset. Would the bedredefiner that you rented work for creating a new bed edge? Or would I be better off doing it by hand?


----------



## Ware

Concretestorm said:


> Hand watered the entire yard because I topdressed yesterday. Then, I sat down and admired it. However, all I see is needed improvement.


It's a sickness, for sure. I can really see where that Maruyama Landscape Blade is going to come in handy around your place. :thumbup:



SGrabs33 said:


> ...Oh yeah, sold the first TruCut I ever owned  but I told the guy about the forum!


Sounds like a wash. :lol:

I mowed this evening at 1/2".


----------



## Redtenchu

Yesterday: Gave the lawn a cut at 0.300, with no rain and no irrigation, the lawn is looking cooked!

I'm a little under the weather today and plan to stay home, so I'll drag some hoses around the yard today.


----------



## Ammodud2311

Mightyquinn said:


> Ammodud2311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys...this is my first post just wanting some feed back or ideas on what you have done or would do in my situation...anyways I had a dead spot of grass in my yard I tried Air agate the area put sum milo down water etc so what I did is dug out the dead spot about 3in down and tried to make it as even as possible then cut the same size out of the backyard were it is growing great and transplanted cleaned it up laid some milorganite down and waiting to see what happens just wanting to know if you guys had any other suggestions!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if it's something else and the patch you just put in may end up looking like the rest of the area around it. Did you probe around the lawn with a screwdriver to see if there was something under the soil causing it? Can you give us an area picture so we can see what we are dealing with? The more info we have the better we can help. Welcome to TLF!!! Glad you are here!
Click to expand...

Hey mighty Quinn

Sorry it took awhile to get back to you. But it did start to look like that but it was because of my yard not soaking in water so I got with my good friend Red and he told to get a water agent so I did helped pretty much right away I sprayed it on the yard about 1 1/2 weeks ago (see dfliffernt post for pics) but it helped a great deal in that are we're I transplanted to patch of grass...


----------



## Topcat

Ran the Trucut over the lawn for a fresh cut at .50, then put down some Milo and ran the irrigation just long enough to wet the milo


----------



## J_nick

Topcat said:


> Ran the Trucut over the lawn for a fresh cut at .50, then put down some Milo and ran the irrigation just long enough to wet the milo


I'm sure the neighbors love you for that


----------



## Topcat

J_nick said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran the Trucut over the lawn for a fresh cut at .50, then put down some Milo and ran the irrigation just long enough to wet the milo
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the neighbors love you for that
Click to expand...

Neighbors? My wife is the one I have to hear the complaints from.


----------



## ATLawn

Just got the mclane back from a blade sharpening and mowed for real for the very first time with it! Lawn is still recovering from scalping, but man the difference a newly sharpened reel makes is amazing! After I gave it a cut I put down 25 lbs/k of a 2-4-3 organic fertilizer and topped that off with an application of Holganix.

1.5 weeks after scalping and it looks like we're making a great recovery!


----------



## derek

Topcat said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran the Trucut over the lawn for a fresh cut at .50, then put down some Milo and ran the irrigation just long enough to wet the milo
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the neighbors love you for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neighbors? My wife is the one I have to hear the complaints from.
Click to expand...

Ha! Me too. Wifey hates milo.

Just a cut and some fert today


----------



## mrigney

Second cut of the new sod today (almost 3 weeks old). Cut at 1.125" w/my rotary. You can see a couple of places along the brick edge in the picture where 1) I tried to see if I could go to .75" w/the rotary last time (looks like no), and 2) where we unloaded all the sod off of the UHaul I rented and onto carts. I'll have to take a close up of it tomorrow. When we finished the sod we laid there was nothing but worn out dirt. It's almost completely filled in now 3 weeks later. Gotta love bermuda.


----------



## Sidney

I don't think I ever went below 7/8" since I had my reel mower. But of course my memory ain't as good as it used to be. But today, I lowered it from 7/8" to 5/8" and pretty much scalped half my backyard (sprayed the other half with quinchloric to get rid of the St. Augustine or Centipede that I have struggled with for the past 5 years). As I was spraying the Quinchloric, I remember several of you guys saying to cut low. So that's why I went down from 7/8 to 5/8. I also ran the mower over the front yard too and it doesn't look as bad as the back. I'm sure it will all be back to green in a few days. Gonna try and get the 34-3-11 tomorrow and spread that out. Wish I would have done it today since it's about to pour down rain here in a few minutes.

I haven't really had the bug to want to take care of my yard the past few years, but I do now. I'm gonna have my yard the best in the hood again this year.


----------



## Redtenchu

Sidney said:


> I haven't really had the bug to want to take care of my yard the past few years, but I do now. I'm gonna have my yard the best in the hood again this year.


:yahoo: :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut @ 0.300

Its that time of year when I start to question my HOC vs Reward, lol.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> Cut @ 0.300
> 
> Its that time of year when I start to question my HOC vs Reward, lol.


HOC vs reward? I'm not sure I understand


----------



## Redtenchu

Iriasj2009 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut @ 0.300
> 
> Its that time of year when I start to question my HOC vs Reward, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> HOC vs reward? I'm not sure I understand
Click to expand...

I should've said "Work keeping this HOC vs Reward of a low cut lawn"

lol, It's getting hot outside and I'm fat/lazy.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut @ 0.300
> 
> Its that time of year when I start to question my HOC vs Reward, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> HOC vs reward? I'm not sure I understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should've said "Work keeping this HOC vs Reward of a low cut lawn"
> 
> lol, It's getting hot outside and I'm fat/lazy.
Click to expand...

Ah!!!! Haha come on red, get out there and mow


----------



## Redtenchu

Iriasj2009 said:


> Ah!!!! Haha come on red, get out there and mow


I did, and will again! :lol:


----------



## Sidney

Fat, lazy and HOT.

The 3 reasons reasons why I gave up last year on my lawn. Not this year though. I have been in my yard everyday this week. And will be back in it this afternoon when I get off. I am committing myself to it this year.....until it gets into the 100's again, lmao.


----------



## Iriasj2009

It's great exercise guys! I mowed my neighbors st Augustine lawn yesterday. Also threw out some Celsius on it. About 6k sqft. Self propel isn't working so I had to push now the whole thing. I will be mowing his yard weekly for the next 6 weeks. My wife thinks im crazy but I do it for the workout.


----------



## Topcat

Iriasj2009 said:


> It's great exercise guys! I mowed my neighbors st Augustine lawn yesterday. Also threw out some Celsius on it. About 6k sqft. Self propel isn't working so I had to push now the whole thing. I will be mowing his yard weekly for the next 6 weeks. My wife thinks im crazy but I do it for the workout.


I did the same for my neighbor last week. They are elderly and a daughter comes by about once a week to mow. I told her I'd do it when I do my back since I use a rotary. Last week was the first I had mowed for them. I will make it routine since it only takes about ten minutes to do their whole lawn.


----------



## Cavan806

mrigney said:


> @Cavan806 - Love that natural edging! I have a bed about 50' long that will have curved edges like yours around that playset. Would the bedredefiner that you rented work for creating a new bed edge? Or would I be better off doing it by hand?


No I wouldn't use the Echo for creating new bed edges. For that I would rent one of those dedicated bed edging machines. This thing was good at refreshing already existing edges. Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## SGrabs33

Cavan806 said:


> mrigney said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Cavan806 - Love that natural edging! I have a bed about 50' long that will have curved edges like yours around that playset. Would the bedredefiner that you rented work for creating a new bed edge? Or would I be better off doing it by hand?
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't use the Echo for creating new bed edges. For that I would rent one of those dedicated bed edging machines. This thing was good at refreshing already existing edges. Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Check out this thread mrigney!


----------



## balistek

2 weeks after celcius spot spray. Is the lighter green the celcius working, or is it remaining tracker dye. For information 2 wks after and I have cut since application.


----------



## Brodgers88

I was away and didn't mow for 7 days until yesterday. I figured I would be ok since I just made a pgr app the week before and I've been keeping my nitrogen input on the low end and also using mostly slow release N. At first I thought it looked like I missed my window to maintain my current hoc of 7/16" so I raised it and mowed at 5/8". Today I couldn't live with the tall turf :lol: so I dropped my hoc back down to 7/16" and now I'm much happier and the turf still looks awesome. I just love reel low Bermuda! :thumbup:

5/8" hoc









Current 7/16" hoc


----------



## Redtenchu

balistek said:


> 2 weeks after celcius spot spray. Is the lighter green the celcius working, or is it remaining tracker dye. For information 2 wks after and I have cut since application.


I've never used it on SA, so I can't say for sure. Some yellowing is to be expected with Bermuda, so I think you are okay. Have you noticed any decline in the weeds you spot sprayed?


----------



## wardconnor

Brodgers88 said:


> I was away and didn't mow for 7 days until yesterday. I figured I would be ok since I just made a pgr app the week before and I've been keeping my nitrogen input on the low end and also using mostly slow release N. At first I thought it looked like I missed my window to maintain my current hoc of 7/16" so I raised it and mowed at 5/8". Today I couldn't live with the tall turf :lol: so I dropped my hoc back down to 7/16" and now I'm much happier and the turf still looks awesome. I just love reel low Bermuda! :thumbup:
> 
> 5/8" hoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current 7/16" hoc


Your killing it. Beautiful


----------



## J_nick

Crawled around on all fours looking for seedlings. They are so small.

I greased and backlapped my 220B and set HOC at 1/2" going to order some new belts for it next week.


----------



## Tellycoleman

J_nick said:


> Crawled around on all fours looking for seedlings. They are so small.
> .


lol Been there done that


----------



## Topcat

Cut it then put down PGR. It is slowly coming around. 
June last year. Cut at 2+ inches


March his year after scalping


Today cut at .5 inches


----------



## ahartzell

Absolutely nothing today (rain rain rain) and it's killing me! I've been gone for 8 days so I mowed and put PGR down before I left. It's definitely manageable after 8 days with PGR (otherwise it would be knee high by now). Need to mow and definitely needing some celsius too. Hopefully greens mower soon so I can keep up with Red haha


----------



## Reel Low Dad

During my morning crabgrass pluck session I have a neighbor stop by and ask if I will be changing pin placement on a weekly rotation. I'm cutting at 1 inch now with my fiskars while I save up for another forgiveness coupon to hand to the wife when the inevitable greens mower purchase happens.


----------



## jcdenton

Fighting an endless battle against Torpedo grass...pulled about a trashcan of the stuff. I've really let my yard go. I have been outside just about everyday pulling it and/or killing it with glyphosate. Bought some quinclorac. I hope this does the trick.


----------



## Killbuzz

Did one of my weekly cuts. I leveled only a month ago and there are only a few more spots to fill in. Once everything has thickened up again, I'll probably spot level a few more areas. My mower is still cutting well with the six blade cartridge but I'm still thinking about getting the 10 blade. Overall I've been pretty impressed with my Allett even though they went cheap on their throttle lever which is currently broken. :x


----------



## ahartzell

ok ok...so the rain stopped around noon and the grass wasn't wet by 7...so I did mow today. Bummed because even thought the PGR helped A LOT, I still had to break the 1/3 rule and some spots are yellow now...ordering celsius because crabgrass is about to become a big problem if I don't do something quickly.


----------



## Redtenchu

Not in my lawn yet.

Ammodud and I picked up this little lady to replace the one I damaged a few weeks ago. I'm very excited to have a groomer!!

Thanks for the help Ammodud!


----------



## ahartzell

Oh how I love it when you mow and it scalps/yellows...not. Greens mower can't come fast enough!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> Not in my lawn yet.
> 
> Ammodud and I picked up this little lady to replace the one I damaged a few weeks ago. I'm very excited to have a groomer!!
> 
> Thanks for the help Ammodud!


Nice!, I'm sure you will love the groomer on it! I know I do.


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> Ammodud and I picked up this little lady to replace the one I damaged a few weeks ago. I'm very excited to have a groomer!!


Very nice, I guess its time for the JD to take a back seat once again.


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Very nice, I guess its time for the JD to take a back seat once again.


I'd like to keep the JD, but may need to sell it to offset the cost of this new piece.


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, I guess its time for the JD to take a back seat once again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to keep the JD, but may need to sell it to offset the cost of this new piece.
Click to expand...

I'm in the market :lol:


----------



## Ware

Headed out of town tomorrow, so I had a Big Lawn Day Evening...

Faced the bedknife and backlapped while running the irrigation for 5min per zone
Mowed the damp grass at 0.45", collecting the clippings (more on this below)
Dropped 2 bags of Milo (~0.5lbs N per k)
Sprayed PGR/FAS

If you haven't cut wet/damp bermuda with a greens mower, I would highly recommend trying it. It sounds like it would make a giant mess, but it really doesn't, and it is SO much easier to clean the reel when you're finished - just a quick rinse with the hose and there is none of that messy buildup on the reel. :thumbup:

I dropped my HOC 0.05" from yesterday as sort of a mini scalp. We're having a gathering at our house Saturday evening, so my plan is to come home on Friday and cut somewhere around 0.55" to take advantage of some of the lush new growth this week, then maybe take it back down to 0.50" on Sunday. I'm just going to play it by ear. :bandit:


----------



## thegardentool

Redtenchu said:


> I'd like to keep the JD, but may need to sell it to offset the cost of this new piece.


Ow that could be close enough to give it some real consideration should it be within the budget.

Yesterday I mowed the front and back. It's probably time to move on from my Honda to a reel or greens since I am usually stuck at 1.75" HOC without some severe scalping of the ground in the front. It scalps the grass bad in the back too at 1.125 but not to the point it removes dirt. I also put down some Scotts Max Green instead of Milo just to try. I'm hoping the higher nitrogen content will help the Bermuda to fill in the dying fescue in the back.

Today I took better measurements of the back yard since we moved the garden into more raised beds and a platform for a playhouse sitting out. Still aren't perfect measurements doing it 25' at a time by myself. I also got around to digging out a huge piece of concrete that was right at grade from having landscape timbers replaced by schedule 20 steel posts for the fence. They did a good job on the new posts but wow did their cleanup efforts suck. I was just being lazy for a long time though too.

Tomorrow I hope to get a start on watering in the morning since the rain that has been promised since last Thursday has not materialized. Yes, no automatic irrigation which has also led to neglect over the years since it takes so much time to keep moving sprinklers around and wasting water on concrete. Then I'm hoping maybe I can make it to Lowes if the sand is still on sale as I probably should start working on leveling before even thinking about truck load dumped and backfill that concrete hole.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Feeling a little blue.
Kinda went crazy with MSMA and Marker die. LOL
Temperature was great the high was barely 80.


----------



## Sidney

On Sunday, I replaced my mailbox and mailbox post that my grand daughters mother hit with her car a few months ago. It was barely standing up. I cut the front and back at 5/8" again. I also put out 34-3-11. Changed out 2 sprinkler heads. Adjusted 4 of them. I was out there from 11:00 - 5:30. Taking several breaks of course.

Yesterday morning my (kinda new - he moved in in October 2016) neighbor said, "I see you got the fairway coming along." I laughed. And once again, he said what others neighbors have said before, "You're making us look bad with your golf course in the middle of our neighborhood." Once again, I laughed. If he thinks this crap looks good now, he is in for surprise in about a month, lol!

I will be getting my River Birch cut down very soon. As I was typing this up, I got the approval from the HOA to get it cut down. As soon as that is gone, I can get my bermuda back up to par on left side of my house, only about 10' x 40' strip.


----------



## tbdh20

Redtenchu said:


> Not in my lawn yet.
> 
> Ammodud and I picked up this little lady to replace the one I damaged a few weeks ago. I'm very excited to have a groomer!!
> 
> Thanks for the help Ammodud!


Super jealous!


----------



## Topcat

Rushed home from work with the goal of getting a quick cut before the rain. Pulled into the driveway, out of the car and the skies opened and the rain poured. Oh well maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Tex86

Mowed & edged, applied my Milorganite, and deadheaded some salvia plants we have upfront.


----------



## Tex86

jcdenton said:


> Fighting an endless battle against Torpedo grass...pulled about a trashcan of the stuff. I've really let my yard go. I have been outside just about everyday pulling it and/or killing it with glyphosate. Bought some quinclorac. I hope this does the trick.


Use a surfactant or MSO. I found that baby shampoo worked wonders on my crabgrass. 5 days in 95 degree weather the crabgrass was yellow!


----------



## Redtenchu

I was able to get the new cutting unit hooked up and gave her a cut.

HOC @ 0.300 and HOG @ 0.180

I used the grass catcher and plan too keep using it for a while until the grass gets trained to the grooming.

Watered the construction zone and flower beds.


----------



## ahartzell

Mowed, edged/trimmed, used leaf blower to clean grass of all debris (clippings, seed heads, etc), milo and water. Celsius and scale will be here by Thursday.

Don't mind my gross yellow spots. PGR helped TREMENDOUSLY but still can't help if you can't cut for 9 days...you will violate the 1/3 "rule".


----------



## thegardentool

Sprinkler broke on second use out of it. At least dogs didn't eat this one I suppose so maybe I can go get a refund. Need to invest in automatic irrigation badly. Finished hand watering in the back and hoping for some rain this weekend to make up for not watering deep enough.


----------



## Redtenchu

thegardentool said:


> Sprinkler broke on second use out of it. At least dogs didn't eat this one I suppose so maybe I can go get a refund. Need to invest in automatic irrigation badly. Finished hand watering in the back and hoping for some rain this weekend to make up for not watering deep enough.


What sprinkler did you have?


----------



## thegardentool

Redtenchu said:


> What sprinkler did you have?


It was a cheap oscillating sprinkler so not a huge loss. Just the principle of the matter that it broke after the first day to use it. Decided it would adjust the settings on its own while oscillating. Came back outside to see the back fence mostly soaked instead of the yard in front of it when it had been set to the front range only. I had a nicer one with metal gears before but the dogs still chewed the plastic base and nozzle for the hose. Oh well I suppose it might be time to just set up some rotating impact sprinklers until I figure out an in-ground system. There's just so many obstacles around that I will have lots of spots that don't get water from impact sprinklers. Just don't have good luck with oscillating ones lasting very long.


----------



## ajmikola

I core aerated, put down pre-emergent, fertilizer and milo.
I also brewed some compost tea and sprayed that on with the chapin power sprayer.


----------



## ahartzell

Not much today. Pulled a few weeds (all crabgrass)...but Celsius is coming tomorrow and this came today


----------



## Redtenchu

ahartzell said:


> Not much today. Pulled a few weeds (all crabgrass)...but Celsius is coming tomorrow and this came today


A critical tool for the proper use of Celsius!


----------



## Mightyquinn

ahartzell said:


> Not much today. Pulled a few weeds (all crabgrass)...but Celsius is coming tomorrow and this came today


I've thought about getting one of those calibration weights too but never did.


----------



## MedozK

Cut and put down my first application of PGR.


----------



## Jericho574

Been getting a ton of rain so the grass is DARK GREEN and lush and just generally looks as healthy as I've ever had it. Gave it a mow Sunday, last night, and will again tomorrow evening (having people over for my youngest's 1st birthday).

Already planning to sand it again (and lower that flush out cap) in the next week or 2. Last time it took a total of 3 weeks to completely heal.


----------



## ahartzell

Boo - tracking number for celsius now says delivery tomorrow which means Saturday application. And now I'm a little scared to spray it! Have a feeling my lawn will turn yellow and be ugly until September


----------



## Sidney

ahartzell said:


> Not much today. Pulled a few weeds (all crabgrass)...but Celsius is coming tomorrow and this came today


I thought I was in the wrong forum for a minute. Weeds, scale, hmmmmm.


----------



## Sidney

Jericho574 said:


> Been getting a ton of rain so the grass is DARK GREEN and lush and just generally looks as healthy as I've ever had it. Gave it a mow Sunday, last night, and will again tomorrow evening (having people over for my youngest's 1st birthday).
> 
> Already planning to sand it again (and lower that flush out cap) in the next week or 2. Last time it took a total of 3 weeks to completely heal.


I ended up covering my flush out cap. I shortened it and forgot about it and now it's somewhere buried in my front lawn. Something tells me I should find it it before it's too late.


----------



## Topcat

I double cut a damp lawn. It has rained everyday since Sunday night and even though I put down PGR the grass is really growing. Putting down 21-0-0 along with the constant rain means a lot of growth. I shudder to think what it would look like had I not put PGR down. It is filling in the thin spots nicely. I really want to do a round of leveling but don't want to have an ugly lawn while it grows back. It is exciting to see what I can make it look like at half inch

I just might wait til next year to try leveling.


----------



## atc4usmc

Jerico, you could paint it (flush out cap) green to hide it in the grass! Then you may end up mowing over it..so be careful!


----------



## Topcat

atc4usmc said:


> Jerico, you could paint it (flush out cap) green to hide it in the grass! Then you may end up mowing over it..so be careful!


I used one of these. Most big box home improvement stores have them


----------



## ahartzell

Got this stuff today! Now I'm nervous to spray it :|


----------



## SGrabs33

ahartzell said:


> Got this stuff today! Now I'm nervous to spray it :|


Nice! I felt the same way but you have the tools to measure it right, i just used a measuring cup :shock: . Have some confidence! Post here with your sq footage and the amount and I'm sure someone can help you confirm.


----------



## ahartzell

SGrabs33 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this stuff today! Now I'm nervous to spray it :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I felt the same way but you have the tools to measure it right, i just used a measuring cup :shock: . Have some confidence! Post here with your sq footage and the amount and I'm sure someone can help you confirm.
Click to expand...

Well I've read max rate is 0.113/gal and most spot spray. I'm tempted to "treat" the lawn like a PGR app because the crabgrass is just intermingled everywhere. Not sure that's a good idea either. Lawn is 2500sqft


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this stuff today! Now I'm nervous to spray it :|
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same way but...
Click to expand...

It's like handling a loaded gun: *You shouldn't be scared of it, but you should respect its power.*


----------



## Redtenchu

Set the groomer down to just below 0.100 and HOC at 0.300. Gave her a cut, but she was pulling up a lot more than I was ready for... I scalped a few places from pulling up too much!! I reset the groomer to 0.150 and gave it a second cut. I'll post a pic in the picture thread.

I tried to replace the bedknife on my JD220B, but the screws used are not bedknife screws and I'll need a different tool to remove them without damaging anything... UGH!!

I then moved on to backlapping my brother's Reel mower and taking a little film of the process, hope to post it soon.


----------



## SGrabs33

ahartzell said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this stuff today! Now I'm nervous to spray it :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I felt the same way but you have the tools to measure it right, i just used a measuring cup :shock: . Have some confidence! Post here with your sq footage and the amount and I'm sure someone can help you confirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I've read max rate is 0.113/gal and most spot spray. I'm tempted to "treat" the lawn like a PGR app because the crabgrass is just intermingled everywhere. Not sure that's a good idea either. Lawn is 2500sqft
Click to expand...

Yes the max rate per one app is 0.113 *OZ*/1k sq. ft. not per gallon. That is what you can use if you are spot spraying.

The Yearly Max is 0.17 oz/1k sq. ft. I am on plan to do a blanket app of the whole yard every 6 months so I use half of this rate. I believe if you are to do this too you just take the yearly max 0.17 / 2 = 0.085.... then multiply the 0.085 * 2.5 = 0.2125 for you total 2500 sq. ft.

Again, if you are going to do a blanket app you need 0.2125 oz for your TOTAL 2500 sq. ft.

God, I hope I did that math right 
*** I take no responsibility***


----------



## ahartzell

Maybe i should just do like 0.06oz/1k sqft (0.15oz/2.5k soft) and blanket treat...that will be less than max rate and less than max per year. Hopefully then it will treat weeds but if I botch it then it won't kill lawn completely?


----------



## thegardentool

Cut the front and back 1.75" on the rotary again. No edging or trimming this time but probably next time. Now hoping it actually rains some over the weekend.


----------



## Spammage

Just watched Mother Nature dump 2.14 inches in an hour. Eventually all things merge into my lawn, and a river runs through it.


----------



## Redtenchu

No rain overnight for me, so I've been dragging the garden hose and sprinkler around all morning.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Spammage said:


> Just watched Mother Nature dump 2.14 inches in an hour.


+1. It sure was nice to see the temps drop over 30°F overnight!


----------



## ahartzell

Double cut (which may have been a mistake because of unevenness...resulted in some scalping), blew debris off lawn with leaf blower, gave a quick irrigation because lawn seems stressed between heat, low cut/accidental scaling, and PGR. Then put down a "blanket" app of Celsius. I went right between low and medium rate since it was my first time applying. Wanted to give myself wiggle room and prevent browning if I can. My lawn has enough brown scalp spots.


----------



## Tex86

It was recommemded by my friends here to cut my grass lower. Mowed a double cut down to 1 3/8 of an inch which is short for me. I also edged and applied a 19-5-9. I also showed the wife how to calculate how much fert to put down. Lawn looks awesome. Now just waiting for the rain to help me water in the fertilizer.

Oh! I also pulled out quite a bit of dead crabgrass from my quinclorac treatment 10 days ago. Came up with no problem.


----------



## SGrabs33

Major surgery starting tonight. Wish her luck!


----------



## ahartzell

Cut, fert, and water in. Hopefully it's the last cut with my fiskars before my Toro gets here!


----------



## Redtenchu

Installed a new Bedknife on the Toro Flex 21. Gave the lawn a cut at bench HOC @ 0.375 and HOG @ 0.180.


----------



## lagerman72

Split the yard in half and did the FAS/PGR up front, tomorrow will be the back.


----------



## Topcat

Started cutting the lawn, made one pass then the chain broke. Found only half of the master link, crawled around the lawn for half hour before giving up. Pulled the manual Fiskars out and finished the cut.

Ordered a new master link.

Called and priced sand to level the lawn ($20.00/yd) - if the new link arrives before Friday, I will cut the lawn at .3" to get ready for leveling on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Redtenchu

You might be able to find the link in the Bike section at store like Walmart or Target.


----------



## Topcat

I looked at bike chains, but they are smaller. I need a #40 master link. I ordered on Amazon, and it will be here Thursday.

I am starting to regret not buying the Flex 21.

Thinking about putting the Trucut on Craigslist, and getting a Toro Flex.


----------



## Redtenchu

I gave the lawn another cut, hoping for some rain this weekend!


----------



## SGrabs33

Nothing. Mower still broken


----------



## Mightyquinn

Topcat said:


> I looked at bike chains, but they are smaller. I need a #40 master link. I ordered on Amazon, and it will be here Thursday.
> 
> I am starting to regret not buying the Flex 21.
> 
> Thinking about putting the Trucut on Craigslist, and getting a Toro Flex.


I think I got some master links at Tractor Supply when I had a TruCut.

Are you sure you want to open Pandora's box by getting a Greens Mower? :lol:


----------



## Topcat

Too late. Pandora box was opened long ago. I am going to arrange delivery of sand tomorrow and there is a TFS nearby. I will run in to see if they have any.


----------



## mrigney

Put down fertilizer on the Celebration sod for the first time. Used an organic starter fert. Worked out to about 0.35/1k N, 0.7/1k P, 0.35/1k K. Started w/a lower N given the literature and anecdotes re: lower N needs for Celebration. Will adjust as needed going forward.


----------



## J_nick

Watched the grass grow :mrgreen: other than that I didn't do anything on the lawn.

I did some work in the shop preparing for the first cut. Back lapped the 220B with 120 then 180 grit PinHigh. The smoothness of the cut when testing with paper is unbelievable compared to the other no name lapping compound I was using. After that I was sitting there staring at it and decided it was time for the transport axles to go. I used a angle grinder with cut off wheel and left around 3/4" sticking out. I swear those things would grab ahold of anything within a 5 foot radius.

First mow will definitely happen this weekend if not sooner :yahoo:


----------



## wardconnor

Topcat said:


> .... I am starting to regret not buying the Flex 21.
> 
> Thinking about putting the Trucut on Craigslist, and getting a Toro Flex.


Doooo it, dooo it.

You won't regret it I promise.


----------



## Topcat

Mightyquinn said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at bike chains, but they are smaller. I need a #40 master link. I ordered on Amazon, and it will be here Thursday.
> 
> I am starting to regret not buying the Flex 21.
> 
> Thinking about putting the Trucut on Craigslist, and getting a Toro Flex.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got some master links at Tractor Supply when I had a TruCut.
> 
> Are you sure you want to open Pandora's box by getting a Greens Mower? :lol:
Click to expand...

Score at TFS. They had the master links I needed. Thanks MQ.


----------



## Sidney

Well, I tried to cut the grass today. I last cut on Sunday at 5/8". Today I moved it up to 7/8" so I would stop scalping the lawn. Well, I made 4 passes and I had NO GRASS CLIPPINGS at all. So I stopped. I have this one area on the side where I have been neglecting because once I get the tree cut down, I am going to re-sod the whole area. So I ran the mower over that area just to see if the mower is indeed cutting and it is. So I will try again Friday.

I did go through the yard and spot spray some round up.


----------



## ahartzell

Pulled the dying crabgrass 5 days post Celsius. Toro will be here Friday...but as luck would have it, starting Friday there are chances of rain for like a week &#128528;


----------



## gwolf64

Someone in my neighborhood just posted this photo. I just lol'd. :lol:


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> Pulled the dying crabgrass 5 days post Celsius. Toro will be here Friday...but as luck would have it, starting Friday there are chances of rain for like a week 😐


Yet another advantage of owning a greens mower - you can mow wet grass! :thumbup:

I think some here even roll the mower drum over the lawn when it is a little bit soft from a hard rain to smooth some of the bumps out. This will make more sense on Friday when you feel how heavy they are. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Ain't that the truth. I can lift my TruCut up an put it on my work bench. I tried it with the greensmower and about busted a nut.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the dying crabgrass 5 days post Celsius. Toro will be here Friday...but as luck would have it, starting Friday there are chances of rain for like a week 😐
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another advantage of owning a greens mower - you can mow wet grass! :thumbup:
> 
> I think some here even roll the mower drum over the lawn when it is a little bit soft from a hard rain to smooth some of the bumps out. This will make more sense on Friday when you feel how heavy they are. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Is that another "rule" that isn't a hard rule like the 1/3 rule: don't mow when it's wet. I kinda planned on it anyway because I can't wait haha. I'll be honest: I'm a little scared to do it. My yard wasn't getting better and better in spring and now it's it's 90deg every day it's plateaued and maybe started going south (despite proper fert, water, mow, Celsius, PGR, etc). I'm hoping a scalp and better mowing with toro helps (may be hurting grass with subpar fiskars reel).


----------



## Ware

Mowing with a rotary when it's wet just makes a big mess. I almost prefer the grass to be a little damp when I mow with the reel - I feel like it lubes the cutting surfaces a little, and I also don't get a lot of residue buildup on the reel.

If you think about it, most greens are mowed in the early hours of the day when there is dew on the ground.


----------



## fp_911

gwolf64 said:


> Someone in my neighborhood just posted this photo. I just lol'd. :lol:


We have the same thing happening in my neighborhood. I even have people ask if we have the same type of grass because mine looks so different!


----------



## ahartzell

1. Mow
2. Pulled rocks near downspouts and sanded 
3. Spot sanded some other spots
4. "Calibrated" sprinklers only to find out I was running a zone at 10min equals roughly 1/3" 😒


----------



## Topcat

Fixed the chain on the Trucut. Put a striper kit (roller) on my Toro Rotary.


----------



## Redtenchu

Fertilized, Applied PGR and drilled a few holes by the Storm drain that roasted my grass every summer.

Fert was: Milo at 10lb/1k (0.5N/1k) and Scotts 29-?-? at 1lb/1k (.3N/1K) for a total of .8N/1k. I have had the Scott's for a couple years and wanted to get a little quicker jump over the holiday weekend to repair the scalped areas.

PGR was: T-Pac E-Pro at 0.5oz/1k, the wind was blowing *hard*, so it may have been more like 0.3oz/1k...  I'll keep a close eye on it and re-apply earlier if needed.


----------



## thegardentool

Got the front mowed with the Honda, trimmed, and edged. It started raining on me while I was blowing clippings back into the yard. I hope it actually rains enough or else I'll be mad I quit with the clippings still everywhere.


----------



## Spammage

Expecting rain overnight, so I got pgr sprayed and fert put down. My Ewing had an interesting product from BCF that was mixed for Ewing. It is about a 50/50 mix of Houactinite and synthetic fertilizer. The synthetic is mostly fast release, but figured I would give it a shot for $19/50lbs bag. NPK is 16-2-3.


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> Expecting rain overnight, so I got pgr sprayed and fert put down. My Ewing had an interesting product from BCF that was mixed for Ewing. It is about a 50/50 mix of Houactinite and synthetic fertilizer. The synthetic is mostly fast release, but figured I would give it a shot for $19/50lbs bag. NPK is 16-2-3.


That's pretty cool. I'm a big fan of the lower N content products for a small/medium size lawn. Someone with an 8-12k foot lawn could drop a whole bag of that - versus like half a bag of a 34-x-x.


----------



## Spammage

Yep, exactly what I did at .75N/1000.


----------



## Redtenchu

I got a quick cut in before it started to rain.


----------



## mrigney

Been pretty wet here. Got a quick cut in at 1.25" w/the rotary on Wednesday, also spot sprayed crabgrass and violets coming in around my plugs. Today, tried to pull some crabgrass by hand. This is a battle that I'll have to win over the winter w/pre-e, I think....will just battle the rest of the summer amongst the plugs.


----------



## Success

Cut the grass, sprayed some glycophosphatr in the garden, and put down 6 bags of milorganite for July 4th.

Mixed some celsius. Broke my hf backpack sprayer. So no celsius sprayed. Ordered at 20v chapin!!!!!! :bandit: :bandit: :bandit:


----------



## Ware

Success said:


> Cut the grass, sprayed some glycophosphatr in the garden, and put down 6 bags of milorganite for July 4th.
> 
> Mixed some celsius. Broke my hf backpack sprayer. So no celsius sprayed. Ordered at 20v chapin!!!!!! :bandit: :bandit: :bandit:


I think you'll really like the 20V Chapin. :thumbup:


----------



## Success

Was gonna spend the money on the upgraded wand but now I'll just get some teejet with the 20v. Fyi I got it from ruralking for 139 shipped


----------



## Topcat

Backlapped the Trucut then did a double cut at .5 inches.


----------



## J_nick

Ran my rotary aka lawn vacuum over the Reno to chop down some of the old stolons/rhizomes that were sticking out of the ground tall enough that the greensmower couldn't cut them.


----------



## thegardentool

Cut the back at 1.75 on the Honda rotary. Ground was still fairly wet from the rain last night but with a good chance tomorrow to rain needed to get it done.


----------



## high leverage

thegardentool said:


> Cut the back at 1.75 on the Honda rotary. Ground was still fairly wet from the rain last night but with a good chance tomorrow to rain needed to get it done.


Seems to be a decent amount of Oklahomans on this site. This is certainly is a rarity compared to any other forums I've been a member of in the past. Nice to see other locals with similar interests.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Watched the rain


----------



## trc

Put fert down before 0.9 inches of rain yesterday. Milo, tsp, and sop @ .375/2/2.


----------



## thegardentool

I was going to try to screen some bags of top soil to help level out a really bad area by the utility pedestals. It's mostly weeds there right now. So now I'm waiting for it to dry out a little bit after a quick rain. Other than that I think I came to the realize I probably have U3 Bermuda. Sigh.


----------



## J_nick

thegardentool said:


> I was going to try to screen some bags of top soil to help level out a really bad area by the utility pedestals. It's mostly weeds there right now. So now I'm waiting for it to dry out a little bit after a quick rain. Other than that I think I came to the realize I probably have U3 Bermuda. Sigh.


Redtenchu has U3 and look what he's able to do with it.


----------



## Ware

high leverage said:


> Seems to be a decent amount of Oklahomans on this site...


We let one in per month. :bandit:


----------



## J_nick

Gave the renovation a cut. 3rd cut at .5" 21 days after seeding.


----------



## Success

I've grown up in Louisiana around st Aug and centipede all my life. Why do y'all cut so low????!!!?? I know for sure there is some science to this madness


----------



## Ware

Looks GREAT J_nick! You should be proud! :thumbup:

I raised some steel landscape edging in a few places where it was low. I also topped off a few irrigation trenches with some leftover sand I had. Time now to relax and watch the storms blow in...


----------



## thegardentool

Ware said:


> Looks GREAT J_nick! You should be proud! :thumbup:
> 
> I raised some steel landscape edging in a few places where it was low. I also topped off a few irrigation trenches with some leftover sand I had. Time now to relax and watch the storms blow in...


Man wish that rain had come here. Started just to the west of me but didn't start really raining until it got east of here.



J_nick said:


> Redtenchu has U3 and look what he's able to do with it.


I think it's more knowing it's not something a bit more lavish.


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> Gave the renovation a cut. 3rd cut at .5" 21 days after seeding.


This looks nice so far.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Success said:


> I've grown up in Louisiana around st Aug and centipede all my life. Why do y'all cut so low????!!!?? I know for sure there is some science to this madness


Bermuda loves to be cut short and will actually get thicker the shorter you cut it( to a certain extent). Plus it looks cool and is like having carpet for a lawn.


----------



## lagerman72

Little late to update but I put down 2 bags of milo up front and one out back after a few cuts on Saturday. Hoping that last nights "gully washer" didn't wash it all away. I'm sure there HAS to be some left on the yard, even though the back was a 2" deep pond...hopefully it's all soaking in and doing it's magic. Has to help with the ole "Milo odor" especially when the humidity was in high 80%.


----------



## balistek

Success said:


> I've grown up in Louisiana around st Aug and centipede all my life. Why do y'all cut so low????!!!?? I know for sure there is some science to this madness


What part of Louisiana?


----------



## ahartzell

How wet would you guys say is too wet to mow? My new greens mower is getting sad sitting in the garage...or maybe that's me


----------



## Mightyquinn

ahartzell said:


> How wet would you guys say is too wet to mow? My new greens mower is getting sad sitting in the garage...or maybe that's me


I have mowed with puddles on the lawn before with no ill effect. The rollers/drum works like a squeegee almost


----------



## Sidney

Well, I tried to cut at 7/8" again and still no grass clippings. It's hard to believe that my grass didn't grow enough since last Sunday when I cut it at 5/8". So, I went ahead and lowered it back to 5/8" and cut the grass. Still have scalped parts in the yard though. That was this morning before 11:00am. I got the front and back yard cut but I also wanted to get up all of the pine straw from the under the tree that is getting cut this week. I will most likely do that later this evening.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the lawn a snip.


----------



## ahartzell

First cut with GM...i'm a little underwhelmed


----------



## Topcat

Double cut - then ran the irrigation system. I am starting to see a lot of growth. The last PGR application was about two weeks ago, but I only used .25oz/1000K. I am not sure I want to put any more PGR down before I level it this coming weekend.


----------



## southernguy311

ahartzell said:


> First cut with GM...i'm a little underwhelmed


Details?

Were you not pleased with the operation? Not happy with appearance of grass?


----------



## SGrabs33

Got the McLane up and running and gave the front a cut. I'm still waiting for my new clutch to come in for the TruCut.


----------



## Killbuzz

Forth of July cleanup time. Luckily I have a lawn brush.


----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome Killbuzz!

You should start a thread about your setup! Very cool.


----------



## ATLawn

Got home from vacation today and gave the lawn a cut. I've been gone a lot recently so I've had to raise HOC to 1.18" and I think I'll keep it there the rest of the season. I've tried lowering it back down to what it was a few times but with how unlevel the lawn is I get a lot of scalping. The back is still recovering from last week when I scalped pretty bad, but is looking better after Milo (before vacation), a LOT of rain, and a fresh cut today. 1st year coming along alright!





Today I also started caring for my parents lawn! They only live about 15 minutes away, so now that I've caught the lawn bug, I want to help make theirs the best it can be too. They've got about 1500 sq ft of Emerald Zoysia established about 2 years ago. They've had a service maintaining it the last few years (a pretty high quality company, from how well they've kept it up until now), but hopefully I can take it to the next level. Made the first REEL cut and Milorganite feeding today and man, I love the feeling of working with Zoysia! I've heard zoysia has its quirks and cons, but the density and texture when healthy and thriving is truly something else. Here's what I'm working with:


----------



## jayhawk

> Today I also started caring for my parents lawn! They only live about 15 minutes away, so now that I've caught the lawn bug, I want to help make theirs the best it can be too. They've got about 1500 sq ft of Emerald Zoysia established about 2 years ago. They've had a service maintaining it the last few years (a pretty high quality company, from how well they've kept it up until now), but hopefully I can take it to the next level. Made the first REEL cut and Milorganite feeding today and man, I love the feeling of working with Zoysia! I've heard zoysia has its quirks and cons, but the density and texture when healthy and thriving is truly something


You got it! Emerald, zeon is truly a barefoot grass. Bermuda and zoysia each have + \ -


----------



## Ware

Mixed up and spot sprayed a gallon of Sedgehammer before dark.


----------



## thegardentool

Cut the front again today. It probably didn't need it but trying to keep it spreading to fill in a couple weak spots. Back will hopefully be cut tomorrow during my narrow time available to do it. I'm honestly surprised just making sure to cut it more often at a lower setting has helped it fill in the back better. First time in a few years a couple of the areas have had any significant reclaimation of the Bermuda.


----------



## mrigney

Gave the lawn a cut today at 1.25". Wondering how long until I have to raise to 1.75". Noticed more scalping today than normal. Applied fert last week (1st application on new Celebration). Have had 3.5" of rain since then. The combo of the two meant I took off more today than normal. Had about 50% more clippings than normal.

Put in an order for my Celsius. Can't wait to start destroying weeds


----------



## nagol

Laid down some fert today (29-0-5). This was my first application since getting rid of my lawn service. Just did the front. I have a fence guy coming tomorrow to give me a quote for the back.


----------



## thegardentool

I had sprayed some generic roundup on things growing in concrete openings last night too. I went out to check to see if anything was dying and saw this:



Any idea what it may be? There's probably 19 or so scattered around the yard. Some growing in pairs of two.


----------



## high leverage

thegardentool said:


> I had sprayed some generic roundup on things growing in concrete openings last night too. I went out to check to see if anything was dying and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what it may be? There's probably 19 or so scattered around the yard. Some growing in pairs of two.


Mushroom


----------



## thegardentool

high leverage said:


> Mushroom


Thank you. Haven't ever had them in the front before and never saw them in the back without being fully developed. Wonder if it was all the late night raining last week.


----------



## high leverage

thegardentool said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Haven't ever had them in the front before and never saw them in the back without being fully developed. Wonder if it was all the late night raining last week.
Click to expand...

You are correct. 2.7 inches in the Tulsa area


----------



## Concretestorm

Same mushrooms that I have in the mornings.


----------



## mrigney

I have the same mushrooms in my yard. They've only popped up since I sodded. Not sure if it's related to the new sod or the fact that I've put down fert with fungi twice now.


----------



## SGrabs33

Nothing again. New clutch should be delivered tomorrow and of course I'm going out of town. Guessing the first thing I am going to be doing is scalping.

I sold the McLane I had today also. I actually enjoyed cutting with it the one time
I used it. Main thing I liked was how much lighter it was than the TruCut. For the tight areas, around the mailbox and whatnot, I could just easily push it withought engaging the drive. It was even easier to push around than a rotary.


----------



## Redtenchu

I gave her a cut at sunset, it was very romantic.


----------



## thegardentool

Didn't have time to mow the back yard. I did intend to pull up all the mushrooms when I got home but I couldn't find any evidence of them left.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Learned my lesson about army worms in my new bermuda. Noticed there were quite a bit of these caterpillar-like things in the early morning about 2 days ago, then lots of birds in the afternoon. Yesterday, same thing, got worried and grabbed one on my way to work and took a good look to ID it so I could be sure what it was. Got busy and didn't get to spray yesterday but didn't see any damage so figured I was OK. Today I finally got ready to spray and noticed they had hit hard about 15% of the yard in the very back where I hadn't checked the previous two days (looks fine from a distance!) but I sprayed the jerks back to hell this afternoon. Bifen XTS (25.1%) let's just say I sprayed angry.


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> I gave her a cut at sunset, it was very romantic.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J_nick

Gave the lawn a cut. Installed a new bedknife and backlapped the TruCut


----------



## Iriasj2009

Gave it a light pass with the verticutter, I will be out of town for 6 days so this should keep it under control until I come back.


----------



## Ware

Iriasj2009 said:


> Gave it a light pass with the verticutter, I will be out of town for 6 days so this should keep it under control until I come back.


I plan to do the same thing later this month. :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a light pass with the verticutter, I will be out of town for 6 days so this should keep it under control until I come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do the same thing later this month. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You made a sanding/leveling time lapse, now you can make one of you verticutting haha.


----------



## Sidney

Had the tree (River Birch) cut down today. It was pretty cheap if you ask me, $550 to cut down, grind the stump, clean up and haul off. Waiting on the guy to come and grind the stump.

I have mixed feelings about getting the tree cut down.

Pros: 
1) No more sap
2) No more bird poop
3) No more leaves, branches, sticks, twigs
4) My bermuda will grow
5) Roots won't invade my driveway
6) Won't run over roots in the yard

Cons:
1) No more shade
2) Not a good look without it

I made a video but can't upload it because of the size. But picture the Dos Equis commercial. Starts out looking at the tree. Then the tree coming down. And the Most Interesting Man in the world looking into the camera and saying. " I usually don't watch trees getting cut down. But when I do, I drink Dos Equis (shows the bottle in the camera). Stay thirsty Mis Amigos!


----------



## Ware

You'll forget all about that tree when it's a solid sheet of reel low bermuda. :nod:


----------



## Sidney

Ware said:


> You'll forget all about that tree when it's a solid sheet of reel low bermuda. :nod:


That's what my neighbor said, lol. He's has been wanting me to cut it down for 3 years now.


----------



## Sidney

Stump grinned


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Sometimes you just have to kill one tree so that thousands of stolons can live.


----------



## Topcat

Scalped the lawn at the lowest setting on my Trucut to prep for leveling tomorrow. Then cut my back SA at 2" because there are a few low spots in the back that I plan on filling in with sand.


----------



## Redtenchu

Wow, lots of leveling being done this weekend! Be sure and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I rented an aerator for the weekend, and did my yard and my neighbors front yard. I got a heck of a workout, and gave up later in the day when I ran out of sunlight. I got a late start, and the heat made the laborious task pretty miserable. That being said, if you need to rent one, I suggest Herc Rentals (used to be Hertz). Rate here was @ $100 for the weekend, and at that rate, you can get several neighbors to pitch in to cover the cost. I opted to get the aeration done this weekend because in the 6 years I've been at this home, I've never done it. I've decided to take back my lawn from the weeds... plus the guy that had the lawn that was the envy of the 'hood moved a couple of months ago, so that slot opened up for someone as nutty as I.

Going to finish the remainder of my neighbors yard later this morning. before the heat index climbs up too high. I feel for Sydney's tree guys. It was a scorcher yesterday.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Colonel K0rn said:


> I rented an aerator for the weekend, and did my yard and my neighbors front yard. I got a heck of a workout, and gave up later in the day when I ran out of sunlight. I got a late start, and the heat made the laborious task pretty miserable. That being said, if you need to rent one, I suggest Herc Rentals (used to be Hertz). Rate here was @ $100 for the weekend, and at that rate, you can get several neighbors to pitch in to cover the cost. I opted to get the aeration done this weekend because in the 6 years I've been at this home, I've never done it. I've decided to take back my lawn from the weeds... plus the guy that had the lawn that was the envy of the 'hood moved a couple of months ago, so that slot opened up for someone as nutty as I.
> 
> Going to finish the remainder of my neighbors yard later this morning. before the heat index climbs up too high. I feel for Sydney's tree guys. It was a scorcher yesterday.


Welcome to TLF Colonel!!! One tip when using the aerator is to go in concentric circles with it instead of turning it around at each row like you do with a mower. It's a lot less labor intensive doing it that way, after all you are just punching holes in the turf so it doesn't have to look pretty :thumbup:


----------



## ATLawn

Before I cut the grass today I took on a minor landscaping project of putting some stone edging around the tree bed in the front yard. The original job done by the builder had no edging and the pine straw had become pretty depleted - not to mention a raging bermuda invasion taking place throughout the season so far. Hopefully the new edging (with a fresh layer of mulch) will keep runners at bay.

Before



After


----------



## Ware

Looks good!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I did a triple pass with the fiskars after spending the day in Franklin, TN. The oldest gave me grief for the yard looking shaggy.


----------



## thegardentool

I cut the back at 1.75 with the Honda yesterday. I guess the bonus of having to wait an extra day than planned was it scalped some of the weedy areas real good. Not aesthetically pleasing but hopefully it will stunt them enough to get some of the underlying Bermuda to grow.

I went ahead and cut the front today also at 1.75. I'm shocked at how much growth there has been in just three days. There have been two large storm systems on the north and south of me so I figured if I was going to do it get it done. Wanted to throw down some fertilizer but it got too windy and not sure if these storms will actually come my way tonight. I didn't want it to get washed out.


----------



## Crimson2v

Put out some fertilizer and some pro cal lime. I'm really hoping to get the bermuda to fill in my back yard has a lot of bare spots. I also pulled a lot of rocks out of the soil, gotta love builder back fill.


----------



## MedozK

Not my lawn, but just finished cutting this guy.


----------



## Ware

MedozK said:


> Not my lawn, but just finished cutting this guy.


Awesome. Tell us more - what kind of mower?


----------



## MedozK

Ware said:


> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my lawn, but just finished cutting this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Tell us more - what kind of mower?
Click to expand...

Toro 7000 cut at 1". I coach high school football and part of my job is helping take care of the fields.

Here is an image from last Sept.


----------



## mrigney

Today did a few things. Cut the back/Celebration at 1.25". Starting to notice a few more crop circles when I cut. I think it's growing faster due to the massive amounts of rain we've been getting. Might have to increase cut frequency or raise HOC. We'll see. I wanted to hold on at 1.25" until at least the end of this month.

AFter that, went to the front (Emerald Zoysia) and scalped it. Finally. After several posts about it. It needed it. Amazed even just from scalping how much dead junk I"m bagging.

Then, did a little weeding in one of my flower beds...this one is a pretty big rose bed that we completely redid last year and this year. Pulled up a dozen boxwoods and how have roses climbing up the brick wall on the side of our house. I'll have to post a picture sometime in the Landscaping board.


----------



## Ware

MedozK said:


> Toro 7000 cut at 1". I coach high school football and part of my job is helping take care of the fields.
> 
> Here is an image from last Sept.


Very cool. Do you know what cultivar it is?


----------



## MedozK

Ware said:


> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro 7000 cut at 1". I coach high school football and part of my job is helping take care of the fields.
> 
> Here is an image from last Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. Do you know what cultivar it is?
Click to expand...

No, all I really know is that its a hybrid Bermuda that was sodded when the school opened in 2000. There are spots of different types that have been replaced over the years, you can tell by slight color differences,


----------



## mrigney

Just thought I"d follow-up with some pictures of the scalping I did yesterday and finished up today.


----------



## Ware

Sprayed some PGR just before dark.


----------



## J_nick

Trimmed up some trees in the north pasture. I finally got fed up with ducking under them when mowing. Hauled off 4 truck loads of limbs. I could easily get 4 truck loads more but I was tired of doing it and hot. It was 95* with no wind, I was going and taking a dip in the kids pool in between loads.


----------



## SGrabs33

Watched the weeds grow longer.

Backlapped my two TruCuts. Finally have gotten good enough to cut paper


----------



## mrigney

Spread about 40# of alfalfa pellets on the front zoysia lawn that I scalped on Sunday (a little over 0.5N/1k). Watered it afterwards. Tomorrow I'll go over it with the rotary to chop it up.


----------



## Ware

Mowed at dark with the headlight on my JD 220E. :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311

Will be spraying in the AM.

Calcium Nitrate/Roots 1>2>3/Fungicide for the front to help recover

Ammonium Nitrate/Fungicide for the back

Got another fungal outbreak on the verge it looks like it's not going to give me a break. Wet weather pattern back in the mix with very hot days is bringing extra stress.


----------



## Sidney

Cut the front 30 minutes before it got dark, so I couldn't do the back. But I did spread out some 34-3-11 in the front. It's starting to look pretty good. Still didn't till up the area where the tree came down but hopefully I will have time to do it this weekend.


----------



## balistek

Finally bought a weed trimmer. I had a hand me down Stihl FS76. Purchased by my father in early 80's. It was too much trouble, and I figured it would be a great time to get something new. I went ahead and purchased the Echo PAS 225 attachment system with the string trimmer and edger. I gave the front yard a quick mow right before a shower, and I tried edging in some wet grass. I plan on finishing up and trimming in the morning. I treat the lawn with milorganite monthly at the bag rate, and I treated the area with Celsius about a month or so ago. I think it looks "ok", but I have patchy areas that aren't filling back. With that being said, I had some leaf spot fungus due to improper practice on my part (watering in the evening daily) and just living in Southern Louisiana. I put down a bag of scott's fungicide, and it seemed to help. Should I get a proplugger to fill in some bare spots? They are just not filling in like I would prefer them. I also plan on putting in some sand to level the land.

Here are the pics. I am hoping next season I can have a better lawn like many of you. Unfortunately, I have crab/goose grass galore, and St. Aug post-killing is limited. I hope to tackle them with Pre-Em next season.





This is the lawn July 2016 (pictured below) right after the house purchase. It's come a long way in a year. Hope the next year is better. I am still on the fence about a bermuda reno. No one has bermuda in my entire neighborhood. I will probably succumb and sod the front. I am tossing that idea around. Landscaping will also take place next week. It's a busy month. Phewww. Long post.

July 2016 original lawn state


----------



## SGrabs33

Finally got the TruCut back up and running. Had just enough time to cut the hellstrip. I'm so far impressed with the new clutch set up. It's working great and was fairly easy to install.

Now I have to decide what course of action I want to take with the yard. I have not cut since June 24th and it's not pretty


----------



## Yossarian

Mowed and dropped some 29-0-4


----------



## J_nick

Mowed my least favorite pattern in 102*F heat.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Bought a sump pump and dug some holes and trenches in the front and back to drain the standing water. We got a little over 0.5" yesterday, and it's halfway up to my boot in some places. :shock:


----------



## Kustrud

SGrabs33 said:


> Finally got the TruCut back up and running. Had just enough time to cut the hellstrip. I'm so far impressed with the new clutch set up. It's working great and was fairly easy to install.
> 
> Now I have to decide what course of action I want to take with the yard. I have not cut since June 24th and it's not pretty


Scalp! And let er grow!


----------



## SGrabs33

Kustrud said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the TruCut back up and running. Had just enough time to cut the hellstrip. I'm so far impressed with the new clutch set up. It's working great and was fairly easy to install.
> 
> Now I have to decide what course of action I want to take with the yard. I have not cut since June 24th and it's not pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Scalp! And let er grow!
Click to expand...

That's definitely part of the plan.

But I also have to consider....
Pre-emerg since I had aeration done
Post emerg Celsius because of the aeration and new weeds from a broken barrier
Penterra wetting agent application
And try and decide if I have time to do some leveling.


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut yesterday @ 0.375.

I used the grass catcher to help clean up all the clippings my neighbor shared with me. :angry:

Gave the mower too much input on these passes and scalped a little. Dang!


----------



## Topcat

First double cut post leveling.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Put down some 32-6-8 to get that Bermuda going, treated the whole yard and my neighbor's yard Axilo Mix 5 to remedy micronutrient deficiencies that were evident in my soil samples. Also treated every single green kyllinga and goosegrass plant that I could see with Dismiss. I'm pooped!


----------



## tbdh20

Quick cut/edge in the morning. pgr app this afternoon on the 419 and zoysia mixed at .3/k out of laziness and one tank app.


----------



## Topcat

Did another double cut today. The Bermuda is really taking off, and nearly fully recovered from the severe scalp and top dressing last weekend. I will probably apply an application of PGR this weekend.


----------



## ahartzell

I returned from a week long vacation. Scalped at 0.500" a few days before I left and it looked like this.



Upon returning, this is what I see. Nice and green and lush.



Raised the mower to 0.625" and did a double cut. Had to double because of unevenness. This is end result. I guess I'm going to have to raise to 0.750" next mow.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ahartzell said:


> Raised the mower to 0.625" and did a double cut. Had to double because of unevenness. This is end result. I guess I'm going to have to raise to 0.750" next mow.


Boy, that's a pretty color. I think it just means you have more sand and levelling in your future, right? :lol:


----------



## J_nick

Gave the lawn a snip. I wasn't happy with my reel to bedknife contact. Last week I was havin carb problems and at first I thought I had too much contact between the two. So while diagnosing what was going on I backed the bedknife off the reel a little bit. Tonight I went ahead and got light contact then backlapped with 180 grit. It's now cutting paper all along the bedknife :mrgreen:


----------



## mrigney

Gave the whole yard a snip. First time I"ve mowed, weedeated, and edged the entire yard at once in a long time. Forgot how much work it is (I have about 0.45 acres, made smaller by a really large back patio and rear entry garage). Kept the bermuda at 1.25", then cut the side yard (which is basically just weeds at this point) at about 1.75".

Also put out some 9/0/3 (b/c it's all I Had sitting around) on the 250 sq ft or so that I plugged w/bermuda when I laid sod Memorial Day. Having major issues w/crabgrass and other weeds in that area and really need to get some quick release N to put out there and try to win that battle.


----------



## thegardentool

Mowed the front last night and back this afternoon at 1.75. I was hoping to get some fertilizer down but it started pouring rain before I got around to doing it.


----------



## Redtenchu

The neighbor mows, so I must get out the blower and clean up a little....


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> The neighbor mows, so I must get out the blower and clean up a little....


No respect :lol:


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> The neighbor mows, so I must get out the blower and clean up a little....


 :lol:


----------



## ahartzell

Ended up not getting sand today. Instead I applied Penterra and spiced up the mower. Maybe it will make my yard look better :lol:

This is one day post cut at 0.625" (thinking I'll have to go up this season if I don't sand)


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut at 0.375. I also watered the spot above my storm drain, but may just let it go until the weather cools off a bit more.

Picture is from Friday.


----------



## Topcat

Double cut right before the rain started. This is one week post leveling. Still a few thin spots, however I am very impressed at how quickly it has grown in.


----------



## SGrabs33

Since I finally got TruCut back up and running with the new clutch I decided to scalp(2nd lowest notch on the Trucut). I had not cut since June 24th so it was necessary to get the HOC back low and for everything to green up nicely. Unfortunately there is not much rain in the forecast(if any) so I will be needing to water. I will spread 19-0-7 with Dimension along with Milorganite before watering. It should take too long for the green to come through.

Before:


After:


----------



## tbdh20

Double cut at 11/16 a couple days after the pgr app. My backflow is having problems so shut down irrigation. We shall see in a week, hoping for several thunder boomers this and next week!


----------



## SGrabs33

tbdh20 said:


> hoping for several thunder boomers this and next week!


I'm hoping too, but its not looking good.


----------



## DaltonAbner

Finally got a reel mower guys!! Really excited about getting it cut down low and tight! Came across a deal on a 10 Blade Commercial McLane! Here's the first cut with it that's a little bit lower than my Honda rotary would go, and giving the yard a lil drink!


----------



## fp_911

Actually it's what I did yesterday...I butchered my lawn!!! 

My reel mower broke a belt and I didn't want my lawn to appear half-mowed. I then pulled out the rotary and destroyed a lot of my hard work this season. In hindsight I should have just let it stay half-mowed and the grass would have grown and not looked so strange. Oh well, hopefully with some water and milo it'll be back to decent in a week or so.


----------



## pennstater2005

Extended a mulch bed so the kids can have a little garden. I can't have a garden in the middle of my lawn! That's crazy!! Who does that


----------



## SGrabs33

SGrabs33 said:


> I will spread 19-0-7 with Dimension along with Milorganite before watering. It should take too long for the green to come through.


I love quoting myself, it makes me feel special.

I did what I said I was going to do. In addition to that I spread a 900lb bag of sand from Lowes on some of the low spots in front.


----------



## tbdh20

SGrabs33 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will spread 19-0-7 with Dimension along with Milorganite before watering. It should take too long for the green to come through.
> 
> 
> 
> I love quoting myself, it makes me feel special.
> 
> I did what I said I was going to do. In addition to that I spread a 900lb bag of sand from Lowes on some of the low spots in front.
Click to expand...

Did you get all the sand out before the rain last evening? It will look great in no time!


----------



## SGrabs33

tbdh20 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will spread 19-0-7 with Dimension along with Milorganite before watering. It should take too long for the green to come through.
> 
> 
> 
> I love quoting myself, it makes me feel special.
> 
> I did what I said I was going to do. In addition to that I spread a 900lb bag of sand from Lowes on some of the low spots in front.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get all the sand out before the rain last evening? It will look great in no time!
Click to expand...

The rain was too sporadic, we didn't get any


----------



## ahartzell

I have two options:
(1) cut at 0.875" and play out the season
(2) scalp at 0.500" (again) and sand


----------



## Redtenchu

Needed to cut, but didn't have much time. Put the engine at close to max RPM and went at it. Cut was beautiful, but I'm sure my back will not agree tomorrow morning.


----------



## Redtenchu

ahartzell said:


> I have two options:
> (1) cut at 0.875" and play out the season
> (2) scalp at 0.500" (again) and sand


How big is the lawn?


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two options:
> (1) cut at 0.875" and play out the season
> (2) scalp at 0.500" (again) and sand
> 
> 
> 
> How big is the lawn?
Click to expand...

2500sqft.....I went with option #2 lol


----------



## Sidney

Sprayed the weeds today. I think I need to change my profile to instead of bermuda grass, I have sedge with bermuda mixed in, lol. Didn't really notice how much sedge I have until I looked back and saw all the blue spots. Wait not spots, I mean AREAS! I sprayed what I could until it got dark on me. Gonna have to go and get me a bottle of Dismiss. I only had 1 pack of sedgehammer. I know there is more sedge. I was only able to do about 1/4 of the back yard.

While I was spraying, I was also pulling up the dead St Augustine or Centipede that I killed off with Quinchloric earlier this year. I thought the bermuda would just grow over it but it hasn't and doesn't look like it will. I could spend another 3 or 4 hours out there pulling up all that dead grass. And I still have a HUGE area of it that I never sprayed.

So much more to do but so little time.


----------



## J_nick

Gave my lawn probably its last cut at .5" this year. I've been cutting every other day and will be leaving for vacation tomorrow. I won't be back til Sunday so next cut will be either Sunday or Monday. I haven't sprayed PGR yet this season so I'm afraid of what the grass is going to look like when I get back :dumb:


----------



## Txmx583

SGrabs33 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will spread 19-0-7 with Dimension along with Milorganite before watering. It should take too long for the green to come through.
> 
> 
> 
> I love quoting myself, it makes me feel special.
> 
> I did what I said I was going to do. In addition to that I spread a 900lb bag of sand from Lowes on some of the low spots in front.
Click to expand...

I think I need one of those 900lb bags too lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sidney said:


> Sprayed the weeds today. I think I need to change my profile to instead of bermuda grass, I have sedge with bermuda mixed in, lol. Didn't really notice how much sedge I have until I looked back and saw all the blue spots. Wait not spots, I mean AREAS! I sprayed what I could until it got dark on me. Gonna have to go and get me a bottle of Dismiss. I only had 1 pack of sedgehammer. I know there is more sedge. I was only able to do about 1/4 of the back yard.
> 
> While I was spraying, I was also pulling up the dead St Augustine or Centipede that I killed off with Quinchloric earlier this year. I thought the bermuda would just grow over it but it hasn't and doesn't look like it will. I could spend another 3 or 4 hours out there pulling up all that dead grass. And I still have a HUGE area of it that I never sprayed.
> 
> So much more to do but so little time.


Since the active ingredient in Dismiss is Sulfentrazone, you could opt for a lower cost alternative. I bought Dismiss from domyown, when I meant to buy this lower cost version. Same % of active ingredient.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Did an application of moisture manager. I don't know why but it looks like the grass is greener with just the application of it.


----------



## thegardentool

Got my front and back mowed and edged the front. I probably should have trimmed both too but it was hot. I'm thinking try to throw down some fertilizer tomorrow night or Friday and then mow again either Saturday or Sunday depending on the rain outlook.


----------



## Redtenchu

I lied about letting my storm drain area go dormant until cooler weather. I used a cordless drill to punch a few holes in front of my storm drain and watered it a few times today.

I don't know how this happens, but it's irritating. Maybe it's a bird looking for a worm?


----------



## Sidney

Thanks Colonel K0rn, I will get that instead. I tried to get out there today to see if my spraying had any affect on the weeds I sprayed but I was just too damn busy. I did notice 2 weeds (same kind but I couldn't tell you the name of them) by the driveway that were alive and well yesterday and totally black and dead today. Will be cutting the grass again tomorrow so I will be able to tell what got killed.


----------



## thegardentool

I went back out to water all the gardens and spot watered in some areas of grass. I've got a few areas from scalping the weeds the other day that I saw some stolons with new growth. Also have quite a few dog spots...why must they keep using the same spot every time they go outside?


----------



## cnet24

Motion to pin this thread?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Thought about bringing the pool floats from the back of the house to the front of the house after getting 1.25" of rain in 45 minutes...


----------



## SGrabs33

cnet24 said:


> Motion to pin this thread?


2nd. That would be convenient.

I said goodbye to one of my refurbed babies. always happy to get another person on board with reel mowing!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...I said goodbye to one of my refurbed babies. always happy to get another person on board with reel mowing!


Do you include a TLF membership application with each mower sale? :bandit:


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Motion to pin this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd. That would be convenient.
Click to expand...

Done. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I said goodbye to one of my refurbed babies. always happy to get another person on board with reel mowing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you include a TLF membership application with each mower sale? :bandit:
Click to expand...

I offered the free 3 month subscription but I don't think it will be used. He will be having his yard guy cut with the TruCut. Not sure how much grass he will be cutting himself.


----------



## Topcat

Double cut the front. Then admired how much the first leveling exercise improved the appearance of the lawn. The grass looks smoother after cutting and there were no scalped spots as I had before when mowing at the current HOC. I am cutting at about .400. My goal is to level once more this year, maybe in a few more weeks. I have one more spot that is still slowly filling in where I went a little heavy with the sand.


----------



## CH-Johnson

Redtenchu said:


> I lied about letting my storm drain area go dormant until cooler weather. I used a cordless drill to punch a few holes in front of my storm drain and watered it a few times today.


I have a couple areas that look like your storm drain. What did you use to punch the holes?


----------



## Redtenchu

CH-Johnson said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lied about letting my storm drain area go dormant until cooler weather. I used a cordless drill to punch a few holes in front of my storm drain and watered it a few times today.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple areas that look like your storm drain. What did you use to punch the holes?
Click to expand...

I've used a few different things.

I used a 1/2 drill press bit (trash from work). It worked great, but would get jammed in my cordless drill, so I trashed it a second time.

In the picture below a 1 inch spade bit. It worked great, and I like the 1inch holes, but it wore out after maybe 25-30 holes....

Today I picked up a 1/2 Masonry bit. I'm hoping it'll work for small areas, and last me a few years. The 6inch was less that $10.

I wouldn't recommend drilling much past 4-5 inches. You'll begin reaching into the same area as your cables and gas lines.


----------



## CH-Johnson

I'm guessing ii noticed improvement. I think I remember you doing that last summer with good results.

Looks like I'm going to have to pick up a bit today instead of using my good ones. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Redtenchu

Put some sand in the construction zone. Watered some Plants. Applied PGR @ 0.5/1k. Set up my garden hoses and sprinklers for an early AM manual watering.


----------



## ahartzell

Sanded for last time for awhile. Cleaned up and watered the last bit in. Even though it's not lawn bowling level, I can tell a huge difference. I bet a scalp/verticut/scalp followed by a level next spring will make it perfect.


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> Sanded for last time for awhile. Cleaned up and watered the last bit in. Even though it's not lawn bowling level, I can tell a huge difference. I bet a scalp/verticut/scalp followed by a level next spring will make it perfect.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Watered my grass and plants. Grass is coming back from the scalp nicely. Tomorrow will be one week.


----------



## Redtenchu

Watered, and gave her a cut.

I was hoping this would drop a little extra water, but it faded away...


----------



## ahartzell

Double cut at 0.750" - for comparison from 7/18 after sanding then today after cut


----------



## thegardentool

Well I was only planning on cutting up some rotten fence pickets that were on the ground next to the patio in order to get them into the garbage can tonight. As I was doing that noticed how much crabgrass was growing under them so I ended up pulling out a nice sized grocery sack full of it. Then I pulled out a dead peach tree that was severely damaged in a storm last fall. We were hoping there would be some growth on it by now but the poor thing was looking even worse. It came right up out of the ground too. Filled it in with some cheap, awful topsoil that I had around.


----------



## ajmikola

Topdressed the backyard with mushroom and black cow compost. 150$/27 bags.

Much easier thank getting it dumped and much better quality.


----------



## j4c11

Just a heads up on Black cow compost - it's about 50% sand by volume, probably more by weight. I forgot an open bag under the deck for about a year and when I found it, all the organic matter had washed away or decomposed leaving me with a bag half full of sand. Of course, Bermuda loves sand so no issue there, but if you're looking for good quality rich compost for say gardening, black cow is not it.


----------



## ajmikola

j4c11 said:


> Just a heads up on Black cow compost - it's about 50% sand by volume, probably more by weight. I forgot an open bag under the deck for about a year and when I found it, all the organic matter had washed away or decomposed leaving me with a bag half full of sand. Of course, Bermuda loves sand so no issue there, but if you're looking for good quality rich compost for say gardening, black cow is not it.


Unfortunately, i have no other options for top dressing around here. All the landscaping places only have screened topsoil. While that is ok, i need something that will feed the herd.


----------



## Crimson2v

Spent the weekend watering, gave the yard a good soaking yesterday and woke up at the crack of dawn and soaked it again. I did all of this watering and we got a pretty good storm that rolled through this evening, go figure.


----------



## raldridge2315

Sprayed my bi-weekly application of Blade Iron at 6 ozs./K. I did this early this morning. It's too hot to do anything else.


----------



## Sidney

Wasn't able to get out there before the rain came down to cut the grass. It's been over a week now since it's last cut. We have had a lot of afternoon rain so I really hadn't had the time to cut. But I will say this. Because of the daily rain, I haven't turned my sprinkler on for about 10 days now.


----------



## balistek

first attempt at stripes in the St. Aug. Came out better than I thought.


----------



## ahartzell

Cut at 0.750", trim, edge. Looking better. You can't tell from pic (🙄) but it's a beautiful checkerboard pattern.


----------



## Redtenchu

balistek said:


> first attempt at stripes in the St. Aug. Came out better than I thought.


Hey Good Work! We need more SA stripes!


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut in this crazy heat! whew!


----------



## Sidney

Was finally able to cut today. I also sprayed some Celsius after the cut. Now I know the bottle says you have to wait 2 days after you cut the grass to spray and then wait 2 days after to cut again. Do any of you follow this one rule? I have broken this rule several times and still got results.


----------



## J_nick

Dropped 2 bags of Milorganite


----------



## Spammage

Mid-week cut...and killed some ants! :spiteful:


----------



## thegardentool

The Honda rotary had some pretty good size chips in the blades so I went ahead and replaced them with a new set. Might try to see if I can still grind the chips out sometime later. Also replaced the blade on the Echo edger attachment.

I mowed, edged, and trimmed front and back. Threw down a 5000 sq. ft. bag of Scotts Summerguard. Not sure if it was chinch or chiggers I started seeing in the back yard earlier this week but I figured something with Bifen in it wouldn't hurt. Made sure to get the backyard covered in it with a double pass and was a little light in the front. Had a 1000 sq. ft. bag of starter fertilizer so threw it down in the front. There's some really thinned out areas there so I'm hoping the Phosphorus might help. Had the spreader settings turned down a little bit low on both to make sure I covered everything so it might be a little over a 1 lb/1k in the front and a little under in the back. If I can get back to the store tomorrow might pick up a bag of milo for the back since there's a chance of rain everyday for the next week.

Now I'm just hoping the thunderstorm to my west actually rains here so I don't have to go water in that Summerguard.


----------



## Topcat

Double cut, then threw down a bag of milo


----------



## SGrabs33

Penterra @ 1oz per 1k in the rain tonight.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Decided to live out my fantasy of scalping her down. Have to say this was not a fun mow. Of course it was dark when I finished. Low as my rotary goes is labeled as 1.25. Was cutting her at 2.25, figure I'll keep it at the next notch of 1.75 until next year. It's going to be so sexy once I'm able to sand this this and cut it reel low.

Light fert app after and maybe milo tomorrow.


----------



## ATLawn

After 10 days out of the country I came home and cut the grass. Started with the rotary at 1.75" yesterday and then stepped it down with the McLane today at 1.18". A fair bit of scalping but that was to be expected after letting it go for so long. 1 lb/k of 13-13-13 going down this evening so that should bring the lawn back nicely.

In other news, mowed the parents zoysia lawn today and it's looking spectacular!


----------



## Redtenchu

I watered the lawn.

https://youtu.be/p1JFFOwW5fc


----------



## csbutler

Cleaned up all the sand the rain washed off the lawn and reapplied. Hopefully no more heavy rains till the grass can fill in and lock it down.


----------



## J_nick

Gave the lawn a snip


----------



## Tellycoleman

Rented a peat moss roller and put down a thick layer of peat mixed with sand


----------



## Topcat

Tellycoleman said:


> Rented a peat moss roller and put down a thick layer of peat mixed with sand


What is a peat moss roller - some sort of contraption to spread peat moss?


----------



## ahartzell

Snipped at 0.875" - don't think it looks as good at this height. Not sure if it's because all the grass isn't grown to that height so I'm partially cutting or what.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Topcat said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rented a peat moss roller and put down a thick layer of peat mixed with sand
> 
> 
> 
> What is a peat moss roller - some sort of contraption to spread peat moss?
Click to expand...

this is a peat moss roller
it applies a very even layer of peat






I broadcast sprayed Bifen down today for the bugs


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut.

When your grass tips look like this (48hours after cut) the reel is cutting well. Tips are still green, or have little browning. Ignore the stolon on top, this was from an earlier post.



Today I noticed this (48hours after cut), tips are browning a little and some have a lot of browning. This inidactes the reel it not making an optimum cut. Not to be alarmed, the grass will be fine, but you'll want to check the reel to bedknife clearance and possibly Backlap if needed. 


The color difference is because of lighting, but I assure you its the same lawn!


----------



## Jericho574

Redtenchu said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my st Augustine grass todqy, but what I did notice is Scoots green Max works great.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it green up in 3 days like the bag claims? I love me some green! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I've used it twice this season and OMG yes it is AMAZING! Most recently threw it down Friday night and by Sunday the color was noticeably darker. I like to put it down 4-5 days before visitors/parties. I usually give out the best advice I can when neighbors ask, but Scott's Green Max is the one secret I keep to myself :twisted:


----------



## ahartzell

Rained this morning (less than 1/4") but by the time I got home from work, it was cloudy, no rain, and 74 degrees. Sooooo the lawn got a snip at 0.875". Looking lots better. Trying to decide on PGR app vs verticut.



Can't see checker pattern...I need a new exciting pattern.


----------



## SGrabs33

Primo and FAS


----------



## Ware

Nothing. Again. :bandit:


----------



## balistek

Dug out a new flower bed. Raised HOC to 4", and put some new stripes down. Sun is at a bad angle, but you can faintly see them..


----------



## jayhawk

cut (2nd time in 3 days), applied liquid iron w/micros and some seaweed 'fairy dust'.


----------



## Jericho574

Brought home a 20" TC, and gave her a test run (lawn is still healing from scalp and sanding) . Ordered front roller (dolphin).


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sprayed Roundup all over the entire front lawn in preparation for full renovation, and fixed my neighbor's 2 broken down mowers (weren't starting).


----------



## Redtenchu

Jericho574 said:


> Brought home a 20" TC, and gave her a test run (lawn is still healing from scalp and sanding) . Ordered front roller (dolphin).


Congrats!


----------



## SGrabs33

SGrabs33 said:


> Primo and FAS


Noticed I missed a whole pass with the walk behind sprayer last night. I rolled up my work pants and broke out the pump sprayer to hit it with some Primo.


----------



## thegardentool

Taking a quick break from cutting the front before the back. Been 6 days so I went ahead with edgingand trimming too. If I can't get back into the groove of twice a week this may be the last cut at 1.75 on the rotary this season. 2nd cut on brand new blade and I can feel it having trouble in the thick spots. Scalped a few areas too which it hasn't been doing it that season. Oops.


----------



## FATC1TY

Took my new to me TC 20 to my lawn today. Played with it Monday, and went from 1.75 to 1.25. Then decided it looked like crap so why not cut more.

Took it to .75 or so today. Going to hold it at 1 in HOC and see how it fairs.

Tossed out some left over fertilizer from last year with some iron in it to help with green up. Let's hope for more rain! Yard looks smoother, but splotchy now.


----------



## ajmikola

Snipped the hell strips at 0.80".


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ajmikola said:


> Snipped the hell strips at 0.80".


Looks great, but the first thing that I noticed was the fact that this photo might have been taken by Carmen Sandiego


----------



## ajmikola

Colonel K0rn said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snipped the hell strips at 0.80".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, but the first thing that I noticed was the fact that this photo might have been taken by Carmen Sandiego
Click to expand...

Haha!


----------



## mrigney

Cut and then put down a bag if starter fert. Trying to promote good root growth this year with new sod. Also cut the zoysia in front that continues to slowly recovering from scalping.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Just got back into town. Today also happens to be fertilizer day. 9 days without a mow. Going to mow and edge first. Drop some fert and hand pull some goose grass that came back while I was gone.

Edit: added done photo


----------



## thegardentool

I used some ready to spray Ortho Nutsedge over a large portion of the backyard and some spot spraying in the front. Nutsedge went nuts this week after rain and mowed on Wednesday. Already approaching twice the height of the Bermuda in spots. Going to throw 'er down some Milo this evening in the back before chances of rain through middle of next week.


----------



## Fronta1

Colonel K0rn said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snipped the hell strips at 0.80".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, but the first thing that I noticed was the fact that this photo might have been taken by Carmen Sandiego
Click to expand...

Omg we found her!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ales_gantar

Greetings warm season grass people.
Could someone pop by at the cool season grass part and help with this one?

Is it Bermudagrass?



ales_gantar said:


> When you identify ^ grass, could someone tell me what this is? It is some sort of grass, lighter in colour and has tremendous amounts of thatch.


Sorry for using this thread, but it has the most activity.


----------



## Redtenchu

ales_gantar said:


> Greetings warm season grass people.
> Could someone pop by at the cool season grass part and help with this one?
> 
> Is it Bermudagrass?
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you identify ^ grass, could someone tell me what this is? It is some sort of grass, lighter in colour and has tremendous amounts of thatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for using this thread, but it has the most activity.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is Bermuda.


----------



## Jericho574

ales_gantar said:


> Greetings warm season grass people.
> Could someone pop by at the cool season grass part and help with this one?
> 
> Is it Bermudagrass?
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you identify ^ grass, could someone tell me what this is? It is some sort of grass, lighter in colour and has tremendous amounts of thatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for using this thread, but it has the most activity.
Click to expand...

It looks to be longer than 1/2"....no one here can help you


----------



## ales_gantar

Sooo ... you shave the lawn? 



Jericho574 said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings warm season grass people.
> Could someone pop by at the cool season grass part and help with this one?
> 
> Is it Bermudagrass?
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you identify ^ grass, could someone tell me what this is? It is some sort of grass, lighter in colour and has tremendous amounts of thatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for using this thread, but it has the most activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks to be longer than 1/2"....no one here can help you
Click to expand...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ales_gantar said:


> Greetings warm season grass people.
> Could someone pop by at the cool season grass part and help with this one?
> 
> Is it Bermudagrass?
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you identify ^ grass, could someone tell me what this is? It is some sort of grass, lighter in colour and has tremendous amounts of thatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for using this thread, but it has the most activity.
Click to expand...

It does appear to be bermudagrass to my eye.


----------



## bbeckwor

Had a back to school party with a water slide in my front yard yesterday....not my sharpest moment.


----------



## bbeckwor

Before the aftermath...


----------



## J_nick

Installed a new bedknife on my 220B last night and got around to backlapping it this evening. Cuts paper like a razor


----------



## balistek

Finished a flower bed, and we are now prepping one near the mailbox. No stripes today, I had to go to work tonight and ran out of time. Also raised HOC to 4" on main lawn. Has anyone ever had their concrete driveway resurfaced? I have cracks in mine. My house was also built in 1952. So, I have two different types of concrete textures making up my driveway. I am hoping to get it resurfaced to look like new. Also have new garage doors coming in tomorrow. Looking forward to getting them installed.








The house has come a long way this last year. We moved in officially after a 3 month reno 8/2016. Here is a pic of it prior to all of our work. I think the bermuda bug will win out, and I will try a renovation next year. Wife looks at me weird when I tell her my plans. We'll see how that one pans out.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> J_nick gets all the credit for this chunk of meme gold...


How did you guys know?

Raised my HOC to 7/16 (0.4375). Set the groomer at 0.180. Then I gave her a cut.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> Raised my HOC to 7/16 (0.4375). Set the groomer at 0.180. Then I gave her a cut.


Could you tell a difference with raising it 1/16"? I made my first cut at 5/8" today from 1/2" and it seemed to stripe better. It could have been I was just cutting the tips off the grass and not really getting into 90% of the grass.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Took out the Deere for a spin. Getting it ready to put it up for sale. And added some more brick edging.


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raised my HOC to 7/16 (0.4375). Set the groomer at 0.180. Then I gave her a cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell a difference with raising it 1/16"? I made my first cut at 5/8" today from 1/2" and it seemed to stripe better. It could have been I was just cutting the tips off the grass and not really getting into 90% of the grass.
Click to expand...

I couldn't tell any difference. 😂🤣


----------



## Sidney

Came home today to a new occupant in the yard, a mole. I set the trap and then went put out some 5-0-20 in the back yard when there was a break in the rain. Also trimmed a tree next to the garage. Went in took a shower, came out to move the car and saw the mole traveled about 10 feet away from the trap.


----------



## Sidney

Iriasj2009 said:


> Took out the Deere for a spin. Getting it ready to put it up for sale. And added some more brick edging.


Why are you putting it up for sale?


----------



## J_nick

You weren't the only one  he actually showed up yesterday so I set a trap, he obviously didn't care and went around it


----------



## Iriasj2009

Sidney said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took out the Deere for a spin. Getting it ready to put it up for sale. And added some more brick edging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you putting it up for sale?
Click to expand...

Currently I own a Jacobsen 21", toro 1000 and the John Deere 18". I have decided to keep the Jacobsen and the toro. I have no use for the Deere. It's an 18" width machine and I prefer te 21" cut. I have only used the Deere as a backup and only thing I had to complain about was the narrower cut.


----------



## fp_911

J_nick said:


> You weren't the only one  he actually showed up yesterday so I set a trap, he obviously didn't care and went around it


Wow I had no idea they were so destructive!

I don't think we get those here with our hard clay soil. Or at least I've never seen a hint of one in any yard in the 13 years I've lived here.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the lawn a cut, hoping for some rain over the next 5 days.


----------



## Topcat

Gave the lawn a cut and wishing it would go at least a day or two without rain. Ground is soaked from six days of rain.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> Gave the lawn a cut, hoping for some rain over the next 5 days.





Topcat said:


> Gave the lawn a cut and wishing it would go at least a day or two without rain. Ground is soaked from six days of rain.


I couldn't help but chuckle a little after the last 2 posts


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the lawn a cut, hoping for some rain over the next 5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the lawn a cut and wishing it would go at least a day or two without rain. Ground is soaked from six days of rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't help but chuckle a little after the last 2 posts
Click to expand...

Balance is everything. 😂


----------



## thegardentool

Monday I cut the front at 2.5" on the rotary since it scalped several spots at 1.75" the last time but ran out of daylight before I could do the back. Tonight I got time to do the back and it went well at 1.75".

Then I went and did something nutty.

Without a gauge I moved the HOC on the GM 1000 until the top of the side washers were just touching the top of the opening. I figured that was close enough to even on both sides. Did some ******* checking for level and seemed decent. I only planned to cut a much longer test strip than the first time I tested it. It seemed even enough on the ground and so much fun I could not stop. Ended up doing all the backyard I could. I definitely need to get around to getting an Accu Gauge.

Ironically the "collar" I left next to the fence and other things was not that much taller with the rotary over where I cut with the reel. The effective HOC on the Honda must be much lower in my yard. Might explain what I get such bad scalping in parts of the front because it's not actually mowing as high as I thought. Or the Toro was cutting much higher than its maximum spec is.


----------



## Sidney

fp_911 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't the only one  he actually showed up yesterday so I set a trap, he obviously didn't care and went around it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I had no idea they were so destructive!
> 
> I don't think we get those here with our hard clay soil. Or at least I've never seen a hint of one in any yard in the 13 years I've lived here.
Click to expand...

Lucky you! I have a problem with them every year, mostly in the winter. I have caught several of them with my mole trap. Hoping to get this one too.


----------



## Ware

Keeping this thread from falling to page 2... 

I trimmed some shrubs today - one of my least favorite things to do on the lawn, but I had some Loropetalum that were getting out of control and shading the grass adjacent to the beds. I use a Stihl HS 45 hedge trimmer, a 12x10' tarp to collect the trimmings, and a shrub rake to get them out of the beds the best I can.








I also snapped this photo illustrating the determination of bermuda. This is why I sometimes chuckle a little when I see people complain about trying to grow bermuda grass in less than ideal soil conditions. I think all a few of those stolons need is a little rain and they will somehow find the other side of that 5ft sidewalk. :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

+1 Ware, Just don't try this.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Keeping this thread from falling to page 2...
> 
> I trimmed some shrubs today - one of my least favorite things to do on the lawn, but I had some Loropetalum that were getting out of control and shading the grass adjacent to the beds. I use a Stihl HS 45 hedge trimmer, a 12x10' tarp to collect the trimmings, and a shrub rake to get them out of the beds the best I can.


This is a similar set up that I use too and I bought that exact same shrub rake but haven't put it to use yet


----------



## Brodgers88

On vacation so nothing on my lawn today but got to enjoy watching this green being mowed. Loving the nice view of the turf from the back porch of the beach house.


----------



## tigertailbell

*Brag Post*
Not my lawn, but I had the pleasure to start mowing the infield at my local HS baseball field. The coach is a true turf head.


----------



## tigertailbell




----------



## tigertailbell

Meanwhile, this is what I did to my zoysia yesterday.


----------



## Ware

tigertailbell said:


> *Brag Post*
> Not my lawn, but I had the pleasure to start mowing the infield at my local HS baseball field. The coach is a true turf head.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

tigertailbell said:


> Meanwhile, this is what I did to my zoysia yesterday.


What kind of blades did it have on it? Looks like
It didn't disturb the Zoysia too much. I've been thinking about buying the delta reel for my Bluebird but haven't pulled the trigger on it yet.


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> tigertailbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, this is what I did to my zoysia yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of blades did it have on it? Looks like
> It didn't disturb the Zoysia too much. I've been thinking about buying the delta reel for my Bluebird but haven't pulled the trigger on it yet.
Click to expand...

Yep.. You definitely need to buy the delta reel.

I was thinking that I need to get the flail blades reel.


----------



## Topcat

Gave then front a double cut, then pulled the Toro Rotary out and looked at the back. It was still VERY wet, but we are getting more rain today, and I've not cut the back since last week, and it is at least 5" - 6", so I raised the mower as high as it would go and bagged the clippings. Afterwards, I put down Scott's Fungicide and Insecticide.


----------



## tigertailbell

J_nick said:


> tigertailbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, this is what I did to my zoysia yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of blades did it have on it? Looks like
> It didn't disturb the Zoysia too much. I've been thinking about buying the delta reel for my Bluebird but haven't pulled the trigger on it yet.
Click to expand...

It just has the factory flail blades. Maybe I should look into the delta reel.


----------



## J_nick

tigertailbell said:


> It just has the factory flail blades. Maybe I should look into the delta reel.


Oh wow, I thought the flail blades would beat it up way more than that. Better be sitting down while looking at the price.

https://www.mowersdirect.com/Bluebird-539-10-71-81/p8459.html


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut for the first time in a little over a week. Back from vacation.


----------



## gotgrass

28 days after sod was layed.
Cut it with rotary down to 2 inches yesterday and then cut it again today with the reel mower


----------



## Redtenchu

A little reset scalp  today while the weather is mild.


----------



## Redtenchu

Had a few drinks... reset the bench HOC to 0.33 and cut it again.

Put down 6 pounds of 29-0-5 synthetic fert on the front 3k.


----------



## Stro3579

A double single cut and applied some PGR


----------



## jayhawk

Boom! Some folks are killin it


----------



## wardconnor

Stro3579 said:


> A double single cut and applied some PGR


This kicks some serious butt


----------



## thegardentool

Cut the front at 2.5". Needed to do the back but ran out of daylight.


----------



## kur1j

Stro3579 said:


> A double single cut and applied some PGR


Very nice! What type of bermuda is that?


----------



## Stro3579

wardconnor said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A double single cut and applied some PGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kicks some serious butt
Click to expand...

Thanks to Ware!!! Lol


----------



## Stro3579

kur1j said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A double single cut and applied some PGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! What type of bermuda is that?
Click to expand...

Common Bermuda


----------



## kur1j

Stro3579 said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A double single cut and applied some PGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! What type of bermuda is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Bermuda
Click to expand...

Well it looks awesome! Currently what are you doing to it besides mowing it and fertilizing? How often are you fertilizing and mowing it? When did you start really taking care of it?


----------



## Stro3579

kur1j said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! What type of bermuda is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Common Bermuda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it looks awesome! Currently what are you doing to it besides mowing it and fertilizing? How often are you fertilizing and mowing it? When did you start really taking care of it?
Click to expand...

Started last year, got really serious this year. Did 3 leveling jobs, still need another. A lot of lime. Funguside and fertilizer depending on soil samples. And A lot of water and cutting every other day.


----------



## kur1j

Stro3579 said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common Bermuda
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks awesome! Currently what are you doing to it besides mowing it and fertilizing? How often are you fertilizing and mowing it? When did you start really taking care of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Started last year, got really serious this year. Did 3 leveling jobs, still need another. A lot of lime. Funguside and fertilizer depending on soil samples. And A lot of water and cutting every other day.
Click to expand...

I was planning on doing a leveling job in the spring. Any tips or suggestions? What is a good way to estimate how much sand I need for my lawn?


----------



## Ware

kur1j said:


> I was planning on doing a leveling job in the spring. Any tips or suggestions? What is a good way to estimate how much sand I need for my lawn?


About one cubic yard per thousand square feet is a good place to start.

Here is a good thread to read.


----------



## kur1j

Ware said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing a leveling job in the spring. Any tips or suggestions? What is a good way to estimate how much sand I need for my lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> About one cubic yard per thousand square feet is a good place to start.
> 
> Here is a good thread to read.
Click to expand...

Oh awesome! Thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I've either been away a lot or just reelly busy, so I had to raise the HOC to 7/10ths.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> I've either been away a lot or just reelly busy, so I had to raise the HOC to 7/10ths.


I was wondering how yours looked, but knew you have been busy. Looks GREAT for a guy who crosses an ocean a few times a month for work. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


> I've either been away a lot or just reelly busy, so I had to raise the HOC to 7/10ths.


Still killing it!

I've said it before, but I'm always impressed with your Lawn knowing you are away so often.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Thanks guys! It's a labor of love.


----------



## Redtenchu

I forgot to take a final picture on Sunday after scalping at 0.3333333333 🤣

We have had some nice rainfall the past few days and here is a current picture for reference. Didn't do anything in the lawn.


----------



## Spammage

+1 -- your neighbor is probably there all the time.

Edit - Doh! I meant to quote Red talking about DFWs lawn.


----------



## jan1980steve

Stro3579 said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common Bermuda
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks awesome! Currently what are you doing to it besides mowing it and fertilizing? How often are you fertilizing and mowing it? When did you start really taking care of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Started last year, got really serious this year. Did 3 leveling jobs, still need another. A lot of lime. Funguside and fertilizer depending on soil samples. And A lot of water and cutting every other day.
Click to expand...

Awesome looking lawn. I also have common bermuda and planning to level it next season. What's the height of cut? do you also any iron products?


----------



## Stro3579

jan1980steve said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks awesome! Currently what are you doing to it besides mowing it and fertilizing? How often are you fertilizing and mowing it? When did you start really taking care of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Started last year, got really serious this year. Did 3 leveling jobs, still need another. A lot of lime. Funguside and fertilizer depending on soil samples. And A lot of water and cutting every other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome looking lawn. I also have common bermuda and planning to level it next season. What's the height of cut? do you also any iron products?
Click to expand...

Thanks a Million...... HOC is .475. I do not use iron products at least not yet. After I leveled I actually used a high potassium and phosphorus fertilizer due to my soil sample. My grass was growing vigorously at the time, thats when I decided to level. I was cutting every other day.


----------



## jan1980steve

Stro3579 said:


> jan1980steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started last year, got really serious this year. Did 3 leveling jobs, still need another. A lot of lime. Funguside and fertilizer depending on soil samples. And A lot of water and cutting every other day.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome looking lawn. I also have common bermuda and planning to level it next season. What's the height of cut? do you also any iron products?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a Million...... HOC is .475. I do not use iron products at least not yet. After I leveled I actually used a high potassium and phosphorus fertilizer due to my soil sample. My grass was growing vigorously at the time, thats when I decided to level. I was cutting every other day.
Click to expand...

Thanks again, I am currently at around 1" and mowing it twice with reel mower. I would love to take it down to 1/2" or 3/4" but I have to level it before that. Never heard of PGR before (Just did a quick reading). Is there any specific reason why you are using PGR on common bermuda?


----------



## Stro3579

jan1980steve said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan1980steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome looking lawn. I also have common bermuda and planning to level it next season. What's the height of cut? do you also any iron products?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a Million...... HOC is .475. I do not use iron products at least not yet. After I leveled I actually used a high potassium and phosphorus fertilizer due to my soil sample. My grass was growing vigorously at the time, thats when I decided to level. I was cutting every other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again, I am currently at around 1" and mowing it twice with reel mower. I would love to take it down to 1/2" or 3/4" but I have to level it before that. Never heard of PGR before (Just did a quick reading). Is there any specific reason why you are using PGR on common bermuda?
Click to expand...

I am out of town and couldn't maintain cutting it every other day. So this is my first time using it. Hope it slows the growth process until I get back and cut again.


----------



## jan1980steve

Stro3579 said:


> jan1980steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a Million...... HOC is .475. I do not use iron products at least not yet. After I leveled I actually used a high potassium and phosphorus fertilizer due to my soil sample. My grass was growing vigorously at the time, thats when I decided to level. I was cutting every other day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, I am currently at around 1" and mowing it twice with reel mower. I would love to take it down to 1/2" or 3/4" but I have to level it before that. Never heard of PGR before (Just did a quick reading). Is there any specific reason why you are using PGR on common bermuda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am out of town and couldn't maintain cutting it every other day. So this is my first time using it. Hope it slows the growth process until I get back and cut again.
Click to expand...

thanks, please let us know if it worked.


----------



## Stro3579

jan1980steve said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan1980steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, I am currently at around 1" and mowing it twice with reel mower. I would love to take it down to 1/2" or 3/4" but I have to level it before that. Never heard of PGR before (Just did a quick reading). Is there any specific reason why you are using PGR on common bermuda?
> 
> 
> 
> I am out of town and couldn't maintain cutting it every other day. So this is my first time using it. Hope it slows the growth process until I get back and cut again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, please let us know if it worked.
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut yesterday at 0.375. The pictures are from earlier today.


----------



## ajmikola

Broke out the baroness and cut at .75" and put down my biweekly foliar nitrogen.

Still not where i want to be with density and color in the back, but its getting. Probably just in time for fall :x

Btw, pano mode on the iphone really gets good shots of the grass.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Waiting to mow until tomorrow when I get my roller delivered. In the mean time a nice back lapping and a custom mod.


----------



## J_nick

Mowed the lawn and did my weekly cleanup of pine needles


----------



## ajmikola

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Waiting to mow until tomorrow when I get my roller delivered. In the mean time a nice back lapping and a custom mod.


What exactly did you do there? The duct tape thing is killing me.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

ajmikola said:


> What exactly did you do there? The duct tape thing is killing me.


Regarding the duct tape for backlapping? I followed redtenchu's videos. I ended up in about 7 peices of tape all about 10 inches in length. Had to redo it once since I broke the tape. Put the first piece on the sprocket. I then centered a socket and held it in place with the little bit of first tape. The second peice is only on the socket overlapping the first peice. I kept overlapping each peice until I felt it was enough. Start slow in building up speed and when coming to a stop. I also held the socket when stopping to prevent strain. Whole process took about an hour or so. I took a couple beer breaks and the reel had a good bit of rust on the cutting edge.


----------



## thegardentool

Cut front at 2.5". Was too hot to do the back so hopefully in the morning.


----------



## Topcat

We've had so much rain, that I've not been able to keep up with maintaining the lawn at .5". Decided to scalp it at .38", to get it under control. It is over an inch right now. While getting ready to cut, I noted a LOT of vole damage, and looks like I have an invasion of centipede or SA in a few spots, so plan B. I mixed a cocktail of FAS/PGR and quarter rate MSMA and sprayed the entire lawn. Then I broadcast mole repellant (don't know if it works). I will scalp and verticut once I see the invaders getting sick.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut the yard. Up to the 6th notch. 
Gave single double a try.


----------



## dtillman5

Edged, double cut the front, cleaned up a flower bed few days ago. It's not where I want it but it's mine


----------



## Redtenchu

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Waiting to mow until tomorrow when I get my roller delivered. In the mean time a nice back lapping and a custom mod.


I love the Golf Ball handle. I'm glad to read the BL video helped you. Make sure to take some pictures installing the roller and post it on the Mclane Thread!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Redtenchu said:


> I love the new Golf Ball handle. I'm glad to read the BL video helped you. Make sure to take some pictures installing the roller and post it on the Mclane Thread!


Definitely will do that. Currently have the wheels off and waiting. Thanks for the video. I used the Napa paste since that is what I could get quickly. Worked well but took a lot since it starts at 120 and breaks down to 220.


----------



## Redtenchu

Set Bench HOC @ 0.50 and Groomer @ 0.30. Gave her a little snip! I was really impressed with the striping in this first picture, until I realized I had cut this a few times before when I scalped! Doh! Either way, took this picture for you all.

I'm at about 85% from the scalp, hoping by next weekend to be at the 99%!


----------



## ahartzell

Getting a little discouraged. The scalp, sand, etc worked wonders. It was looking absolutely fantastic. Then it plateaued and I feel like it's starting to slip. Cutting is uneven and scalping even though I haven't hanged HOC and I've confirmed it before each cut.

Thinking next weekend may be a scalp and verticut. 😕

On a plus note, I did easily loosen up my groomer and adjustment knobs with a little wd40.

Also, the suns position to my yard only shows stripes when you're standing in the yard looking out.


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> ...Also, the suns position to my yard only shows stripes when you're standing in the yard looking out.


Have you watched this LCN video?


----------



## Redtenchu

That video is nice for premium pictures! &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Also, the suns position to my yard only shows stripes when you're standing in the yard looking out.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you watched this LCN video?
Click to expand...

Yea it's been awhile though. I've tried every combination of double cut I can think of and it either stripes great (looking from standing in yard outward toward road) or doesn't show at all.

My bigger concern is that the "quality" seems to be sliding - its scalping, mowing uneven, not looking as healthy, etc.


----------



## Ware

Does your house face north? If so, the sun will always be in the southern sky, so you wouldn't be able to see stripes as well looking from the road.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> Does your house face north? If so, the sun will always be in the southern sky, so you wouldn't be able to see stripes as well looking from the road.


Yep almost directly north...like <10deg off due north. Fantastic....so almost no striping for me?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Ended up scalping at 5/8. Yard was fine with the fiskars but upping to the McLane with the roller showed all the little dips. Glad I waited to mow with the roller and not the front wheels.


----------



## Livestrong13

I mow my lawn and added milogranite today.


----------



## g-man

Livestrong13 said:


> I mow my lawn and added milogranite today.


Bermuda? Us from winterfell (game of thrones reference) think that's a weed only to be cured by round up. 

Welcome to be site. The lawn does look nice. The folks in the warm season folder enjoy seeing Bermuda more than us. We normally try to kill it.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Livestrong13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mow my lawn and added milogranite today.
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda? Us from winterfell (game of thrones reference) think that's a weed only to be cured by round up.
> 
> Welcome to be site. The lawn does look nice. The folks in the warm season folder enjoy seeing Bermuda more than us. We normally try to kill it.
Click to expand...

Good catch. I moved it over here. Also, here is the photo rotated:



Your lawn looks great, Livestrong13! Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## Jericho574

ahartzell said:


> My bigger concern is that the "quality" seems to be sliding - its scalping, mowing uneven, not looking as healthy, etc.


Same issue here. Sanded twice, given more water than I can afford, gotten a reel and it doesn't look as good as when I was mowing at 1.5" with a rotary. Could it be the heat? And hopefully we'll have one last go when the temps drop before fall.


----------



## Jericho574

My starter, middle reliever, and bullpen catcher



And yes, today I reversed the brackets to put the roller up on the reel.


----------



## Livestrong13

ahartzell said:


> Getting a little discouraged. The scalp, sand, etc worked wonders. It was looking absolutely fantastic. Then it plateaued and I feel like it's starting to slip. Cutting is uneven and scalping even though I haven't hanged HOC and I've confirmed it before each cut.
> 
> Thinking next weekend may be a scalp and verticut. 😕
> 
> On a plus note, I did easily loosen up my groomer and adjustment knobs with a little wd40.
> 
> Also, the suns position to my yard only shows stripes when you're standing in the yard looking out.


Your lawn looks awesome, I need to purchase a reel mower now lol..


----------



## dfw_pilot

Jericho574 said:


> And yes, today I reversed the brackets to put the roller up on the reel.


 :thumbup:



Jericho574 said:


> Same issue here. Sanded twice, given more water than I can afford, gotten a reel and it doesn't look as good as when I was mowing at 1.5" with a rotary. Could it be the heat? And hopefully we'll have one last go when the temps drop before fall.


It will take some time, both on the grass's part and your part. Practice, experience, and input are all needed when lowering the HOC of a grass. Just remember that everything is magnified as you lower HOC. Every mistake, every scalp, every herbicide input, every bump and undulation, it all magnifies. The amount of work and input is exponential from 2 inches to .2 inches.

Don't sweat it if things still need some work or input - you'll get there, especially as you adapt to new mowing schedules and processes.


----------



## Redtenchu

I put a application of Milo on Sunday. Cut the lawn @ 0.50 and plan to apply PGR tomorrow.


----------



## cnet24

Jericho574 said:


> My starter, middle reliever, and bullpen catcher
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, today I reversed the brackets to put the roller up on the reel.


This is a power move. Nice!


----------



## FATC1TY

Jericho574 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bigger concern is that the "quality" seems to be sliding - its scalping, mowing uneven, not looking as healthy, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Same issue here. Sanded twice, given more water than I can afford, gotten a reel and it doesn't look as good as when I was mowing at 1.5" with a rotary. Could it be the heat? And hopefully we'll have one last go when the temps drop before fall.
Click to expand...

I already had a "thin" lawn. Full of clay and rocky soil. Looked decent. Better than 95% around here.

But then I started shorter, got a tru cut, fertilized less, more often. Watered deep and infrequent. And I felt like I was going backwards. The scalp was brutal, the yard looked like garbage. The goosegrass was way way more noticeable,

Now it's coming back around. Huge nasty runners on the bare spots near patios, green is coming back in and it's looking passable and wayyyy shorter than anyone around here. My neighbors keep trying to cut shorter and have stopped short of scalping it each time they cut. I enjoy the chuckle.


----------



## FATC1TY

I dropped some milo with some 13-13-13 yesterday with the trip 13 st 1/3 rate. I needed some P and K and figured I'd smudge it and add that way.

Gonna now tomorrow st .85 or so, and watering it all in tonight. Yard is finally not mad at me for going from 1.75 to .85.

Desperately want to aerate and sand it lightly but want to enjoy what I can for now.

Got my ronstar g pre m. Trying to peg down best time to apply here in Atlanta. Half rate now. Half in spring and hoping to nuke any weeds and goose grass!!


----------



## csbutler

Scalped at .25 and threw down some nitrogen.



Pgr came in today. Can I apply it now or should I wait?


----------



## Llano Estacado

csbutler said:


> Scalped at .25 and threw down some nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> Pgr came in today. Can I apply it now or should I wait?


I would apply it. Plenty of growing season left. Once you go PGR you never go back.


----------



## Redtenchu

Applied PGR as planned @ 0.50/1k and hoping for rain tonight!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

My dog found the milorganite that I spilled lots of. Pay no attention to the crap grass. It's in a swell that I have a plan for with next year's backyard renovation.


----------



## Girthalamule

I mapped out my new Falcons design I'm going to cut into my yard. I'll keep the falcon itself around 1" and the rest at about .5". Should be ready for cutting by the weekend.


----------



## Ware

Girthalamule said:


> I mapped out my new Falcons design I'm going to cut into my yard. I'll keep the falcon itself around 1" and the rest at about .5". Should be ready for cutting by the weekend.


Epic first post. :thumbup:

We're going to need pics of this! Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Fistertondeluxe said:


> My dog found the milorganite that I spilled lots of. Pay no attention to the crap grass. It's in a swell that I have a plan for with next year's backyard renovation.


That's goosegrass, and sulfentrazone will take care of it nicely


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Yard was dead, so I got a power rake on Sunday, and cleaned it up 








Got the drag mat in today, and drug it all over the yard. Removed the gardenia bush in the front, as well as the bad looking rosebushes. Having 10yds of sand delivered tomorrow, re-grading the front as well as 5 yd of compost to be laid down for a seed bed, then topdressed for seed down day tomorrow!


----------



## Redtenchu

Looks like a lot of work K0rn!


----------



## Stro3579

I didnt do anything. I put down some pgr early last week so I could go out of town. Im back and it is still holding my previous stripes and height. May try to cut tomorrow.


----------



## Jericho574

Mowed about 4 passes before I ran out of gas DOH!! with not enough sun light to run to the station.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Put down another round of MSMA , Quicksilver, and MSO. Went heavy on tracker dye. Yeahhh blue/green lawn and dirt.
I am very hopeful that this will be my last application to get rid of the last surviving weeds in my yard.


----------



## Iriasj2009




----------



## Redtenchu

Wrote some memes and cut the lawn.


----------



## bretben55

Removed the annoying tree that I have had to keep mowing around, and messing up my stripe pattern! I didn't get enough sand to lay the new sod down on though. Put Milo under the sand, then some high nitrogen fertilizer on top of sod and sanded the seams.


----------



## J_nick

Gave the lawn a snip, sprayed some ant hills and killed a mole :twisted:


----------



## SGrabs33

Snip snip.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Applied Prodiamine last night after work at .41oz/1k. Took about 3 hours, first time I've sprayed the entire property. Finished at about 11pm. 
Was blessed today with .75 inches of rain! :dancenana:


----------



## jayhawk

bretben55 said:


> Removed the annoying tree that I have had to keep mowing around, and messing up my stripe pattern! I didn't get enough sand to lay the new sod down on though. Put Milo under the sand, then some high nitrogen fertilizer on top of sod and sanded the seams.


 :thumbup: 
Doing it now saved you a lot of future pain, wise move.


----------



## SGrabs33

jayhawk said:


> bretben55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the annoying tree that I have had to keep mowing around, and messing up my stripe pattern! I didn't get enough sand to lay the new sod down on though. Put Milo under the sand, then some high nitrogen fertilizer on top of sod and sanded the seams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> Doing it now saved you a lot of future pain, wise move.
Click to expand...

Very much in agreement with that. I am no longer super frustrated when mowing my front lawn with a tree right in the middle. So much more enjoyable.


----------



## ahartzell

I couldn't stand the scalping here and there with every mow and I was pretty much at the max height of my GM. Nearing the end of season for a bigger project I decided to hold off on my plan for scalp, verticut, scalp, sand. Instead I did a "mini-scalp". HOC was 0.875" so I cut at 0.750", bagged the clippings, and I'll put PGR down Thursday maybe...looks a lot smoother (somehow) but not TOOOO yellow considering I scalped it.


----------



## Redtenchu

I've considered doing multiple mini-scalps during the season as well to try and avoid the big scalp I normally do in July.

I cut the lawn at cut at 0.500, I really enjoy this height!


----------



## ATLawn

I've officially raised HOC to 1.75" for the rest of the season with the rotary. Was out of town a week and a half ago and decided instead of scalping and starting over with the mclane to just raise it now and finish off the season with the rotary at a higher HOC. I feel like I never really got settled into a good steady HOC this year with the McLane bc I was away so often, so every other week I was doing a mini scalp. Hopefully finishing out the season at 1.75" will give me some steady momentum heading into dormancy and I'll start strong next spring with the reel.

Been about a week since raising, and man the bermuda is really starting to come alive - arguably the most lush and vibrant it's been all season. This first year of intensive lawn maintenance has been far from perfect, but I've learned a ton and feel like I've got my work cut out for me for next season. Here's to TLF for helping me (Tremendously) all along the way!

From Today:


----------



## Redtenchu

Looks Good! :beer: here is to next season!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Almost time to string trim.

_Almost._


----------



## Tellycoleman

Am I the only one that gets mad when the wife wants you to go with her shopping on your lawn cutting day?? Then it starts to rain when you finally get home. &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128533;&#128543;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Tellycoleman said:


> Am I the only one that gets mad when the wife wants you to go with her shopping on your lawn cutting day?? Then it starts to rain when you finally get home. 😢😢😢😕😟😭😭


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Sprayed some new iron chelate powder I got on my St. Augustine, as some yellowing is creeping back. Laid it on pretty thick. Took a before photo so I can compare before/after. I'll try and recreate the same light for the after photo and post if it's any good.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that gets mad when the wife wants you to go with her shopping on your lawn cutting day?? Then it starts to rain when you finally get home. 😢😢😢😕😟😭😭
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I cursed at the remnants of Harvey that brought us 0.83" of rain this afternoon from 7-9PM. I did see some pretty amazing lightning in the sky, and another double rainbow. Just got notification that there's another cell of rain headed my way right now


----------



## Spammage

Dethatched/verticut the zoysia to help get control of the pillowy feeling that I had going on. Cut the lawn which resulted in a sort of mini-scalp. Put down some Scott's Winterguard for some fast release N and K, along with two lbs/1000 of MESZ for P.


----------



## Redtenchu

Applied Prodiamine at the 6month rate, dragged the sprinklers around for an early morning watering.


----------



## Ware

Added a little sand to some low spots on Saturday, then mowed at 1/2" and sprayed PGR this evening. Looking forward to cooler temps this week. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

After I rigged up the mower ignition, I gave the lawn a cut at 0.50


----------



## csbutler

Went ahead and put the fall app of prodiamine down. Supposed to have some low night time temps this week.


----------



## FATC1TY

Gonna toss down some ronstar g this weekend I think after a cut and clean up.

Finally coming out of my fungus funk.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Did a double pass diagonal mow. As I finished a local landscape company drove by so I gave a friendly wave and a look of "I know you are liking this". I also had the mower with the "trade secret" on full display in the driveway. Can't wait for Tru green to try to sell me something.


----------



## Redtenchu

The Storm Drain struck again!

This grass is smoked!!!

I drilled some holes and will be hand watering when possible.


----------



## SimonR

Reno time in Oz! Took this down lower than I ever have before. Nice to get out on the lawn, even if reno work is a long and dirty process.







I will finish up with a core and light sanding next week.


----------



## wardconnor

SimonR said:


> Reno time in Oz! Took this down lower than I ever have before. Nice to get out on the lawn, even if reno work is a long and dirty process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will finish up with a core and light sanding next week.


WOW

Those pictures are so satisfying to me. I love cutting the turf like that.


----------



## Ware

SimonR said:


> Reno time in Oz! Took this down lower than I ever have before. Nice to get out on the lawn, even if reno work is a long and dirty process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will finish up with a core and light sanding next week.


Nice! Welcome back from off-season! :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Moved into our house about 2 years ago and the backyard was a train wreck. Ditched the play set and a 20' willow tree. Still have one crabapple tree that needs to go. Roto-tilled, drag mat to collect the grass, will come in with a skid and remove the top inch of soil. Have a drainage problem so brought in 7 yards of dirt to correct the problem. Tomorrow we will get the drainage issue/slope fixed and then sunday lay 5 pallets of Tif-Tuf.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> The Storm Drain struck again!
> 
> This grass is smoked!!!
> 
> I drilled some holes and will be hand watering when possible.


 :shock: Holy smokes!. That's just from heat radiating from the storm drain that smoked the grass like that?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Watered the lawn since the last time it got watered was the 6"+ that Irma dumped on our area. Decided that since I gave the lawn its first mow the other day, that I would change up the watering frequency and duration. Applied PGR in the back yard, and attacked some areas with Sedgehammer and Dismiss. My neighbor came over to talk while I was hand watering some spots, and I wound up putting PGR on some areas of his lawn to see if we can get his bermuda to thicken up as well.


----------



## 95mmrenegade




----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Storm Drain struck again!
> 
> This grass is smoked!!!
> 
> I drilled some holes and will be hand watering when possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: Holy smokes!. That's just from heat radiating from the storm drain that smoked the grass like that?
Click to expand...

Yes. It's been a problem for years, I just haven't done much about it.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

SimonR said:


> Reno time in Oz! Took this down lower than I ever have before. Nice to get out on the lawn, even if reno work is a long and dirty process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will finish up with a core and light sanding next week.


Wow! Nice looking seedbed! That looks very flat -- well done!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Storm Drain struck again!
> 
> This grass is smoked!!!
> 
> I drilled some holes and will be hand watering when possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: Holy smokes!. That's just from heat radiating from the storm drain that smoked the grass like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It's been a problem for years, I just haven't done much about it.
Click to expand...

Have you considered adding a drip irrigation pipe there, similar to what you'd see in a flowerbed? You could set it up to syringe when the weather is hot, and possibly prevent this. I'm thinking something like 1/4" little tubing might do the trick.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I got a bunch of Bayer 3 and 1 so I put 4 bags of that down.


----------



## gatormac2112

I reluctantly mowed with my Fiskars waiting for my Tru-Cut to arrive.


----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: Holy smokes!. That's just from heat radiating from the storm drain that smoked the grass like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It's been a problem for years, I just haven't done much about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you considered adding a drip irrigation pipe there, similar to what you'd see in a flowerbed? You could set it up to syringe when the weather is hot, and possibly prevent this. I'm thinking something like 1/4" little tubing might do the trick.
Click to expand...

If I install irrigation, I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Redtenchu said:


> The Storm Drain struck again!
> 
> This grass is smoked!!!
> 
> I drilled some holes and will be hand watering when possible.


What about painting the storm drains with a white paint to maybe not absorb so much heat from the sun. Then pressure wash the curb for maximum pop!


----------



## Redtenchu

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Storm Drain struck again!
> 
> This grass is smoked!!!
> 
> I drilled some holes and will be hand watering when possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about painting the storm drains with a white paint to maybe not absorb so much heat from the sun. Then pressure wash the curb for maximum pop!
Click to expand...

I've considered that as well, Thanks!


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed front and back!! Ready to dominate my neighbors for the Cowboys game!!!!! Haha


----------



## Stro3579

Just a cut and pre emergent. Haven't had to cut my yard in almost 30 days after pgr.


----------



## Redtenchu

Stro3579 said:


> Just a cut and pre emergent. Haven't had to cut my yard in almost 30 days after pgr.


Wow, I normally apply PGR every 21-28 days! What is your HOC and PGR application rate per 1k?


----------



## Stro3579

Redtenchu said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a cut and pre emergent. Haven't had to cut my yard in almost 30 days after pgr.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I normally apply PGR every 21-28 days! What is your HOC and PGR application rate per 1k?
Click to expand...

HOC was .375" I bumped it back up to .5"
Rate is whatever it called for for common Bermuda. Think it's like a .5 Rate. Not 100%


----------



## raldridge2315

I put down prodiamine on Saturday. Ya, Ya I know. It was a day late. I've noticed that I was getting some weed germination. Today I put down Blade Iron at 6 oz./K. After that I spot sprayed to weeds with Blindside.


----------



## J_nick

Pulled quills out of my Golden Retriever yesterday morning. Today I noticed him looking up in a tree but first thought it was probably just one of the cats. I was wrong :twisted:


----------



## Spammage

You shot a flip-flop??

btw - that porcupine looks like he is getting a well deserved rest. :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

Spammage said:


> You shot a flip-flop??
> 
> btw - that porcupine looks like he is getting a well deserved rest. :lol:


🤣


----------



## Iriasj2009

J_nick said:


> Pulled quills out of my Golden Retriever yesterday morning. Today I noticed him looking up in a tree but first thought it was probably just one of the cats. I was wrong :twisted:


You're gonna have to add, porcupine count 1.


----------



## J_nick

ken-n-nancy said:


> SimonR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reno time in Oz! Took this down lower than I ever have before. Nice to get out on the lawn, even if reno work is a long and dirty process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will finish up with a core and light sanding next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Nice looking seedbed! That looks very flat -- well done!
Click to expand...

It's not a seedbed, it's just dormant and scalped Bermuda. Knowing Simon it's probably around .1" in that picture. He's an Aussie so it's just about spring there.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut @ 0.50 and watered the storm drain area.

It's slowly coming back.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

J_nick said:


> Pulled quills out of my Golden Retriever yesterday morning. Today I noticed him looking up in a tree but first thought it was probably just one of the cats. I was wrong :twisted:


Aww, and to think that I just watched an episode of "Brave Wilderness" with Coyote Peterson with my daughter the other night where he got quilled by a porcupine. I did learn that if you get quilled, or if you have to remove quills that you cut them, which relieves the internal pressure of the quills, and prevents them from burrowing deeper into flesh. Then you pull and twist them to remove.

So, what got em? The Red Ryder, or the chancla? 

Regarding work, I trimmed the hedges, and watered the yard. Mow planned for tomorrow.


----------



## J_nick

Colonel K0rn said:


> So, what got em? The Red Ryder, or the chancla?


My Henry lever action .22lr put him down, the flip flop was just for size comparison.

The quills pulled out fairly easy. I was going to cut off the ends but once I had a hold of him I just pulled and one came right out. He ran away but then came back a few seconds later I took it as his way of saying "ok that wasn't so bad let's get it over with" luckily there were only 8 or so in him.


----------



## raldridge2315

I put single doubles in the money shot. Now if I could just learn to mow straight.


----------



## Stro3579

raldridge2315 said:


> I put single doubles in the money shot. Now if I could just learn to mow straight.


Looks Great!!


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> Gave her a cut @ 0.50 and watered the storm drain area.
> 
> It's slowly coming back.


Dang that recovers quickly!


----------



## csbutler

Pattern is slowly starting to show. Might show better if it had more sun.


----------



## Txmx583

Tried doing double fats this evening... Hard to see without sun and first time trying so they aren't very visible.... Got 1" of rain last night so grass shot up and looks great! Nothing can replace good rain water!!!


----------



## Txmx583

raldridge2315 said:


> I put single doubles in the money shot. Now if I could just learn to mow straight.


That looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## Ware

I mowed at 1/2" and set a gopher trap. We're still seeing highs around 90°F, but I think my lawn is suffering from the September blues (cooler nights and shorter days). We also haven't had any rainfall since August 23rd.


----------



## raldridge2315

Ware said:


> I mowed at 1/2" and set a gopher trap. We're still seeing highs around 90°F, but I think my lawn is suffering from the September blues (cooler nights and shorter days). We also haven't had any rainfall since August 23rd.


We got about three inches from Irma and then yesterday it rained hard for about fifteen minutes, so with the heat (high 80s) the grass is going like it's August.


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> I mowed at 1/2" and set a gopher trap. We're still seeing highs around 90°F, but I think my lawn is suffering from the September blues (cooler nights and shorter days). We also haven't had any rainfall since August 23rd.


Dude it's drier than a popcorn fart around me, bu my yard is like a oasis :mrgreen: It looks like a cold front is moving in Monday and Weather Underground is predicting over an inch of rain with it.

Happy hunting


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Txmx583 said:


> Tried doing double fats this evening... Hard to see without sun and first time trying so they aren't very visible.... Got 1" of rain last night so grass shot up and looks great! Nothing can replace good rain water!!!


That's recovered so well, and looking really nice since you got your reel.


----------



## Txmx583

Thanks man!!


----------



## Movingshrub

Redtenchu said:


> Gave her a cut @ 0.50 and watered the storm drain area.
> 
> It's slowly coming back.


Would you gain anything by spraying the metal parts of the storm drain with a reflective white in hopes of reducing the heat absorbed?


----------



## Redtenchu

Movingshrub said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave her a cut @ 0.50 and watered the storm drain area.
> 
> It's slowly coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you gain anything by spraying the metal parts of the storm drain with a reflective white in hopes of reducing the heat absorbed?
Click to expand...

I believe that could help. I'm just unsure if it's legal.


----------



## Movingshrub

Redtenchu said:


> I believe that could help. I'm just unsure if it's legal.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MsTin

Redtenchu said:


> Gave her a cut @ 0.50 and watered the storm drain area.
> 
> It's slowly coming back.


I love to see that the drain and the street is clean! You have no idea how many times I have had to pressure wash my curb just to keep it looking clean in front of my house. It is one pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

MsTin said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave her a cut @ 0.50 and watered the storm drain area.
> 
> It's slowly coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to see that the drain and the street is clean! You have no idea how many times I have had to pressure wash my curb just to keep it looking clean in front of my house. It is one pet peeve of mine.
Click to expand...

A fellow curb pressure washer. I thought I was the only one. I love my bright white curb.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave her a cut @ 0.50 and watered the storm drain area.
> 
> It's slowly coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you gain anything by spraying the metal parts of the storm drain with a reflective white in hopes of reducing the heat absorbed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that could help. I'm just unsure if it's legal.
Click to expand...

I'd paint it anyway. What are they gonna do? More construction on the other side? 

Gave the yard a double cut with the reel, and some areas are *really thick*. Also noticed that I finally have stolons that are creeping over the sidewalk and the driveway. Looks like I'll have to break out the edger tomorrow morning!


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...Also noticed that I finally have stolons that are creeping over the sidewalk and the driveway. Looks like I'll have to break out the edger tomorrow morning!


You have arrived! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## BryanThigpen

Thank you for the help lawn forum. First year a success already in neighborhood domination! Next year when i get the greens and some more leveling the stripes will speak for their selves. 7/8 with a mclane stripes good the day of. But fade in a day or so.


----------



## Ware

BryanThigpen said:


> Thank you for the help lawn forum. First year a success already in neighborhood domination! Next year when i get the greens and some more leveling the stripes will speak for their selves. 7/8 with a mclane stripes good the day of. But fade in a day or so.


Looks spectacular! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Yesterday I Cut the front, and today I cut the back. #readyforfall


----------



## Txmx583

Got a new greens mower, cut at 5/8th hoc


----------



## trc

Was all set to spray prodiamine after mowing only to realize i forgot to unplug the 20v battery after spraying sedgehammer last month and I'm getting the dreaded blinking red light....Starting to feel the weed pressure since spring app so need to get a second battery asap. :shock:


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut @ 0.50
Milo @ 12lb/1k
PGR @ 0.5iz/1k


----------



## Stro3579

Sprayed for army warms and some liquid iron.


----------



## gatormac2112

Just sprayed prodiamine for the first time ever with my new chapin backpack, I think it went well for my first time, but I learned some things so will probably do better next time.

I went with .42 oz per gallon per 1000 sq ft. I ran out about 1000 sq ft early so put a bit more in 2 gallons to finish it off, all total for my roughly 8000 sq ft lawn was 3.9 oz of prodiamine, so about .48 oz per 1000 sq ft, I need to work on my pacing. Also, the blue marker helped a bunch, but was still hard to see sometimes at the pace i was going. I might try to up the concentration next time to lay it down darker.

All in all I feel it laid down well. Watered it in for 1 hour which is probably just 1/2 an inch for my system, but the blue marker faded away so I believe its down to soil now.


----------



## FATC1TY

Gonna toss down the last two bags of milo, and a couple pounds of ronstar g. Just been gone for vacation and rushed home to mow. Had to raise the HOC a little but I'll be damned if my yard is fighting back the bipolaris I have going on and is lookeing better. The damn goosegrass is winning in my front yard though.

Think some msma or whatever will kill goosegrass will be worthwhile now or let it ride and die soon?


----------



## high leverage

FATC1TY said:


> Gonna toss down the last two bags of milo, and a couple pounds of ronstar g. Just been gone for vacation and rushed home to mow. Had to raise the HOC a little but I'll be damned if my yard is fighting back the bipolaris I have going on and is lookeing better. The damn goosegrass is winning in my front yard though.
> 
> Think some msma or whatever will kill goosegrass will be worthwhile now or let it ride and die soon?


If you currently have MSMA on hand then yes. Otherwise I would pick up some Dismiss (sulfentrazone) to smoke the goose. If I see a weed I always attack.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

high leverage said:


> If I see a weed I always attack.


 :lol: That made me chuckle. I'm battling that crap in my back yard. Last week, I laid down a few strips of Dismiss that absolutely smoked a good patch of it, and it's nice and crunchy, but in some of the areas I've already blasted, that stuff just keeps coming back. I've found it in several areas it wasn't in before. I'm using this tool that I've had for years, called the "Hound Dog Weed Hound". It works really well at popping out the goosegrass if it's gone to more than 5 tillers.


----------



## raldridge2315

gatormac2112 said:


> Just sprayed prodiamine for the first time ever with my new chapin backpack, I think it went well for my first time, but I learned some things so will probably do better next time.
> 
> I went with .42 oz per gallon per 1000 sq ft. I ran out about 1000 sq ft early so put a bit more in 2 gallons to finish it off, all total for my roughly 8000 sq ft lawn was 3.9 oz of prodiamine, so about .48 oz per 1000 sq ft, I need to work on my pacing. Also, the blue marker helped a bunch, but was still hard to see sometimes at the pace i was going. I might try to up the concentration next time to lay it down darker.
> 
> All in all I feel it laid down well. Watered it in for 1 hour which is probably just 1/2 an inch for my system, but the blue marker faded away so I believe its down to soil now.


It doesn't matter how much water you spray. What is important is the amount of Prodiamine per 1000 sq. ft. I use a hose end sprayer. What works for me is .42 oz. of prodiamine in the sprayer jar. Add 16 fluid oz. of water. mix well. I set the sprayer to 4 oz. per gallon. I have figured out 1000 sq. ft. sections in my yard. At the pace that I spray the 1000 sq. ft. section the 4 gallons is gone (jar is empty). It didn't matter that it was 4 gallons of water rather than one gallon, it was .42 oz. of prodiamine. I didn't learn to do it like this the first time I put down prediamine. It occurred to me while watching the Trugreen guy put down pre-em that I was working too slow with the backpack. It was taking forever and I wasn't getting even coverage - I would run out before I finished. At the pace that I spray, the hose end works for me. If the backpack works for you, great. Practice and consistency is the key. Keep notes (mental or written) and learn from mistakes. Like I've said before. You don't buy a nice lawn. You earn it. The lessons come with experience. There really isn't a right and wrong. What works for me, may or may not work for you. The trick is figuring out what works for you. If you make a mistake, you do not go to lawn jail. Remember what happen and correct the next time.


----------



## gatormac2112

raldridge2315 said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sprayed prodiamine for the first time ever with my new chapin backpack, I think it went well for my first time, but I learned some things so will probably do better next time.
> 
> I went with .42 oz per gallon per 1000 sq ft. I ran out about 1000 sq ft early so put a bit more in 2 gallons to finish it off, all total for my roughly 8000 sq ft lawn was 3.9 oz of prodiamine, so about .48 oz per 1000 sq ft, I need to work on my pacing. Also, the blue marker helped a bunch, but was still hard to see sometimes at the pace i was going. I might try to up the concentration next time to lay it down darker.
> 
> All in all I feel it laid down well. Watered it in for 1 hour which is probably just 1/2 an inch for my system, but the blue marker faded away so I believe its down to soil now.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how much water you spray. What is important is the amount of Prodiamine per 1000 sq. ft. I use a hose end sprayer. What works for me is .42 oz. of prodiamine in the sprayer jar. Add 16 fluid oz. of water. mix well. I set the sprayer to 4 oz. per gallon. I have figured out 1000 sq. ft. sections in my yard. At the pace that I spray the 1000 sq. ft. section the 4 gallons is gone (jar is empty). It didn't matter that it was 4 gallons of water rather than one gallon, it was .42 oz. of prodiamine. I didn't learn to do it like this the first time I put down prediamine. It occurred to me while watching the Trugreen guy put down pre-em that I was working too slow with the backpack. It was taking forever and I wasn't getting even coverage - I would run out before I finished. At the pace that I spray, the hose end works for me. If the backpack works for you, great. Practice and consistency is the key. Keep notes (mental or written) and learn from mistakes. Like I've said before. You don't buy a nice lawn. You earn it. The lessons come with experience. There really isn't a right and wrong. What works for me, may or may not work for you. The trick is figuring out what works for you. If you make a mistake, you do not go to lawn jail. Remember what happen and correct the next time.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the pointers! Yeah, I am using .42 per gallon per 1000 sq ft only because it's simple, not because I thought I had to. And I am moving pretty fast too. I just sprayed the yard again and finished exactly at the end of the 8 gallons, so I'm getting better already. I feel if I doubled up the concentration to get 8000 sq ft in one 4 gallon tank I would literally be running across the lawn 😆

I am curious as to the solution agitation though. After shaking the tank to mix it is walking enough agitation to keep the particles suspended in the solution?


----------



## raldridge2315

"I am curious as to the solution agitation though. After shaking the tank to mix it is walking enough agitation to keep the particles suspended in the solution?"

Only way I know how to answer that is if when the tank is empty, there are yellow particles in the bottom, there was not enough agitation. If none, then there was enough. It's that pesky experience thing again.


----------



## FATC1TY

Gave the front yard a cut, frequency seems to be going down, but I'm getting some good cuts in now. Yard is thicker for sure in many spots. Greener than everyone's that all are wanting to push the brown hues.

Tossed down my ronstar g ( oxadiazone ) pre emergent and a half rate of milo. Figured this is the last feeding for the year.

Yard stinks to high hell from both apps. Only got the front yard done. Backyard gets cuts and application. Watered it all in made it worse!!

Neighbors just put their house up for sale- doesn't bode well when buyers smell my yard this week!!! Hahaha! Totally dominating the yard so I'm sure my neighbor isn't happy.


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed, prepped for Prodiamine app tomorrow and iron app Friday.


----------



## RaginCajun

Did some much needed leveling and realized I have nothing but weeds and waited 6 months too long to fix that problem. Grrr


----------



## gatormac2112

Mowed the lawn, took note of how many ruts and bumps in the yard. Going to need a bunch of sand next year.


----------



## nagol

Haven't posted in a while. But my Bermuda has really thickened up this summer. Put down my first ever pre-emerge today.


----------



## Spammage

Absolutely nothing. I was going to cut today, but we had our first measurable precipitation in a month today. :yahoo:


----------



## J_nick

Went to the shop to give the mower a light backlap. One side of the reel wasn't cutting paper very good. Ended up just needing a slight adjustment and it was good to go. Went ahead and hit all the zerks with some grease and adjusted the Operator Presence Bail so it sets flush against the handlebars.

We are having my little man's 2nd birthday at the house on Saturday so the lawn needs to be on point. I plan to give it a diagonal mow Thursday, then Friday hit it with another diagonal mow 90ish degrees from the first one to give it a cross hatch look. My dad is going to bring his croquet set over. I'm interested in seeing how the balls roll. Hopefully no one takes a yuge divot out of the lawn &#128563; &#128549;


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Be thankful the croquet will be in the back. With the short grass it's more like yard pool and with a good hit they keep going across the yard, then the driveway, and finally down the road.


----------



## FATC1TY

Got my backyard cut, oxadiazone pre emergent put down, milo put down, and watering it all in now while I'm watching football.

Smells awful out here a bit- but here's to less or no weeds next year. Even hit the neighbors yards a little over the line to help myself out.

Looking forward to a few more cuts into maybr early nov, and calling it quits!


----------



## gatormac2112

Sprayed 16000 sq ft of lawn and around house with Talstar P. Wet it in. Going to spot spray some weeds with Celsius this evening.


----------



## raldridge2315

Mowed this morning and then sprayed the back yard for insects. I saw the dog scratching and fighting off some bugs.I need to do the front also, but I will wait until the back drys good so we can take the puppy out front until then.


----------



## Stro3579

Just a single, double .50 cut. Pgr tomorow.

Picture from security can.


----------



## Redtenchu

My Daughter had a friend over and sometime between the drop off and pick up this happened... 


So I used my pitch fork to gently lift the area.



Then used the roller on my Mower to flatten it.



Rinse and repeat this a few times.



The grass is a little damaged, but it's now leveled again.


----------



## gatormac2112

Redtenchu said:


> My Daughter had a friend over and sometime between the drop off and pick up this happened...
> 
> 
> So I used my pitch fork to gently lift the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Then used the roller on my Mower to flatten it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat this a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> The grass is a little damaged, but it's now leveled again.


I can't stand it when people do stuff like that! When my next door neighbors house was being built a couple years ago, I came home one day and there was a trailer and some large equipment on my lawn. I about blew a gasket. Why would someone think that is OK?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Redtenchu said:


> My Daughter had a friend over and sometime between the drop off and pick up this happened...
> 
> 
> So I used my pitch fork to gently lift the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Then used the roller on my Mower to flatten it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat this a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> The grass is a little damaged, but it's now leveled again.


I had a nightmare about the neighborhood kids riding their bikes in the yard and doing this. I like that you are treating it like a large dimple on a green.


----------



## Spammage

Yikes. I'd be pissed! Your repair looks good though, and as often as you sand, it will be back to perfect in short order.


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> My Daughter had a friend over and sometime between the drop off and pick up this happened...
> 
> 
> So I used my pitch fork to gently lift the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Then used the roller on my Mower to flatten it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat this a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> The grass is a little damaged, but it's now leveled again.


I'm sorry to see this.

^ you might be lawn obsessed if this ^ happens to your lawn and you about lose it.

I feel your pain. This has happened to me all too often.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Reel Low Dad

Ware said:


>


Are we going to have a group buy for these claymores in the off season?


----------



## MasterMech

I'm exhausted. Rented an "overseeder" today, after 4-5 passes, stopped to remove the seed hopper and the wheel scrapers as they were binding up the wheels with all the material removed. I will be updating my thread shortly.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a cut, but didn't cut much.


----------



## gatormac2112

Cut with the rotary at 2.5" as I'm tired of killing myself with that push reel :?

Its cooling down here a bit so I guess I will keep it at 2.5" till spring scalping.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> My Daughter had a friend over and sometime between the drop off and pick up this happened...
> 
> 
> So I used my pitch fork to gently lift the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Then used the roller on my Mower to flatten it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat this a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> The grass is a little damaged, but it's now leveled again.


I'd suggest that you invite the daughter's friend over for dinner, and be standing over the area that you've been repairing, and you have the pitchfork handy. Let them know you mean business.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I met the new homeowners next door yesterday. The previous owners told them that I was the "guy who has every tool you might ever need." I told them that I'm the type of person that if I have to borrow something more than once, I'll go rent it, or buy my own. I then proceeded to establish my domination line by double cutting, and thought really long and hard about buying a greens mower.

This morning, the temp was in the 70's, and it actually began to feel like Fall. It was VERY windy today, winds were around 15-20kts all day long. High got up to 77°F, and I was loving it, except for all the hand weeding of crabgrass.


----------



## MsTin

Just got back from a week long family vacation to our beach house in SC. During that time my neighbor texted me that we had two days of rain and my yard is growing like crazy! He sees me with my manual reel mower everyday trying to tame the height in sections and has never seen it overgrown. :lol: So I instantly took out my Fiskars to the backyard to try to knock it down to 2". I had to go over it 3 times......yes, this is 10k of lawn with a small 18" manual reel mower......vacation mindset is over. :roll:


----------



## gatormac2112

MsTin said:


> Just got back from a week long family vacation to our beach house in SC. During that time my neighbor texted me that we had two days of rain and my yard is growing like crazy! He sees me with my manual reel mower everyday trying to tame the height in sections and has never seen it overgrown. :lol: So I instantly took out my Fiskars to the backyard to try to knock it down to 2". I had to go over it 3 times......yes, this is 10k of lawn with a small 18" manual reel mower......vacation mindset is over. :roll:


I feel your pain! I've been pushing the same Fiskars model over 8000 sq ft of Zoysia at 2.5" the entire summer, every 3 or 4 days. If I try to go down the next HOC to 2"....*NOPE*! I bought a Honda rotary to finish the season out at 2.5" and will use it to cut it down to 1.125" in the spring followed by 1/2" with my JD 220E.

I am soooooo done with the push reel


----------



## DJLCN

Sprayed the remainder of a jug of Stealth (Pendimethalin) I had bought before I joined TLF and learned about Prodiamine. Now just praying the rain in the forecast holds true.


----------



## Mpreslar

Bermuda is slowing down a little here in NC, mowed and put some prodiamine down. Major shoutout to the guys on here suggesting greens mowers, it's made a world of difference on my backyard in just a few weeks! Looking forward to starting next year reel low!!


----------



## Tellycoleman

Sprayed my first mixture of Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Mpreslar said:


> Bermuda is slowing down a little here in NC, mowed and put some prodiamine down. Major shoutout to the guys on here suggesting greens mowers, it's made a world of difference on my backyard in just a few weeks! Looking forward to starting next year reel low!!


Wow, that looks great! How do you like the JD?


----------



## Mpreslar

I've been loving the JD! It was in pretty good shape from the weeks auction, I oiled it, greased it, back lapped it, and had to replace the recoil spring on the starter. I would highly recommend it, I'm trying to find a smaller one for the front yard now lol...


----------



## MsTin

gatormac2112 said:


> MsTin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from a week long family vacation to our beach house in SC. During that time my neighbor texted me that we had two days of rain and my yard is growing like crazy! He sees me with my manual reel mower everyday trying to tame the height in sections and has never seen it overgrown. :lol: So I instantly took out my Fiskars to the backyard to try to knock it down to 2". I had to go over it 3 times......yes, this is 10k of lawn with a small 18" manual reel mower......vacation mindset is over. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain! I've been pushing the same Fiskars model over 8000 sq ft of Zoysia at 2.5" the entire summer, every 3 or 4 days. If I try to go down the next HOC to 2"....*NOPE*! I bought a Honda rotary to finish the season out at 2.5" and will use it to cut it down to 1.125" in the spring followed by 1/2" with my JD 220E.
> 
> I am soooooo done with the push reel
Click to expand...

Gosh I'm jealous. My husband doesn't want to get a mower for me, of any kind. He just wants to keep lawn people on. I get frustrated because I have gone through 3 lawncare companies that have done everything from scalping to mowing down baby trees and not showing up. My reel is all I have to try to save my new sodded lawn.


----------



## Suaverc118

I mowed and edged my yard and sprayed some bifen out to kill some bugs. Tomorrow I'm going to spray Celsius for the first time in my yard. 
I'm pretty new to this forum so I've been doing a lot of read and asking way too many questions... I have a lot to learn. And with saying this, I've had many of my neighbors come up to me and compliment my yard about how green and pretty it is. 
Almost a month ago I verticut my yard and was scared for my life. Now it's looking amazing although I have a few spots that haven't caught up yet.
Here are some verticut pics and then pics from today.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a Cut @ 0.50


----------



## Reel Low Dad

My mom decorated for Halloween.


----------



## gatormac2112

Gave it a mow before it starts raining for 4 days straight


----------



## raldridge2315

gatormac2112 said:


> Gave it a mow before it starts raining for 4 days straight


I wasn't able to do that. Nate has got it way too wet to mow today. Right now it looks like Wednesday or Thursday. It's been six days since I mowed. I may need to bale it. On the up side, it sure is green.


----------



## Stro3579

.5 cut and sprayed 12.0.0 liquid Iron and pgr.


----------



## vanawesome

Hit the front and back with Milorganite. Zoysia overseed of my PRG after it got decimated by fungas has about 80% coverage now. But about 50% of that is really short and not well established and just doesn't want to seem to grow. Hoping the Milo boost will help it keep on going.

Doesn't help that I have rabbits chomping at it every night. If I could eliminate one species of animal, it would be wild rabbits. (Takes position in window with air rifle)


----------



## gatormac2112

Rabbits? Nah. Moles and armadillos.


----------



## vanawesome

Ware said:


>


In awe and super jealous of how level your yard is. Well done man.


----------



## Tellycoleman

put down Bifin and imidaPro before the rain started perfect timing


----------



## Movingshrub

Redtenchu said:


> My Daughter had a friend over and sometime between the drop off and pick up this happened...
> 
> 
> So I used my pitch fork to gently lift the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Then used the roller on my Mower to flatten it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat this a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> The grass is a little damaged, but it's now leveled again.


How much leveling sand is involved after digging the hole for their grave in your backyard?

Glad you got it repaired!


----------



## gatormac2112

Mowed at 2.5" with rotary and set a mole trap


----------



## kur1j

Finally, was able to put out my prodiamine!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Put down an app of FAS with the new replacement Chapin 24V. Also did an app of Greene County Fert 18-0-1, 0-0-2 and RGS. Also put down half a bag in the front and half in the back of 15-3-7. Might be the last feeding for the year.


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut. Then put down 10-10-10 at 10lb/1k. Watering it in with my fancy impact sprinkler!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Installed drip irrigation for the shrubs, new flowerbed and assorted potted plants.


----------



## MsTin

Trimmed front yard with Fiskar's and then laid down a light sprinkling of iron fertilizer in front lawn.


----------



## wardconnor

So im going to post in this foreign thread even though I don't have a warm season lawn. Please forgive me.

I'm in Florida heading out on the cruise ship oasis of the seas and just had my first experience with St Aug. It's mixed with Bermuda. Not sure what to think about it 🤔. That is some wide bladed grass. Interesting stuff you guys have.


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> So im going to post in this foreign thread even though I don't have a warm season lawn. Please forgive me.
> 
> I'm in Florida heading out on the cruise ship oasis of the seas and just had my first experience with St Aug. It's mixed with Bermuda. Not sure what to think about it 🤔. That is some wide bladed grass. Interesting stuff you guys have.


You need to go find you a nice patch of straight bermuda


----------



## Spammage

Or zoysia. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Spammage said:


> Or zoysia. :thumbup:


Yes. I am clueless to be honest


----------



## Colonel K0rn

wardconnor said:


> So im going to post in this foreign thread even though I don't have a warm season lawn. Please forgive me.
> 
> I'm in Florida heading out on the cruise ship oasis of the seas and just had my first experience with St Aug. It's mixed with Bermuda. Not sure what to think about it 🤔. That is some wide bladed grass. Interesting stuff you guys have.


Head to any golf course in FL to see some great St. Aug, and some bermuda... you might even see zoysia, or some other exotics...

I gave the yard a clip, and experimented with some Hunter MP Rotators and PGP rotors that were all powered on one hose. Had great coverage, then the wife told me it's supposed to rain tomorrow. vOv


----------



## pennstater2005

Threw the football around with the kids. No lawn stuff today 

My son said he was AJ Green and I was Handy Dalton. Not sure where Handy came from :lol:


----------



## J_nick

pennstater2005 said:


> Threw the football around with the kids. No lawn stuff today
> 
> My son said he was AJ Green and I was Handy Dalton. Not sure where Handy came from :lol:


Old age must be getting to ya. I think you got lost :lol:

Glad you had a good day with your kiddos


----------



## Movingshrub

I replaced two Rainbird 3500 rotors that weren't throwing as far as I needed with Rainbird 5004-PC-SAM-PRS rotors. The *fun* part was digging out the funny pipe, cutting it, and installing new sized 3/4" fittings.



Colonel K0rn said:


> Put down an app of FAS with the new replacement Chapin 24V. Also did an app of Greene County Fert 18-0-1, 0-0-2 and RGS. Also put down half a bag in the front and half in the back of 15-3-7. Might be the last feeding for the year.


I know it's not your job to sell me someone else's product, but my question is out of legitimate curiosity. What sold you on the RGS humic products? It seems to be an extremely long game. I'd wondered if I split my yard in half, and applied RGS to half for ten years and no RGS to the other half for ten years, would I be able to tell a difference? The impression I got from talking with Auburn's soil and turfgrass POCs, is, don't bother/not worth the money (not suggesting it doesn't work, but may be negligible impact), but on the other hand, I've seen documents from VA tech and Clemson that suggest there is an impact. I guess my real question is - How do you know it's working/improving anything?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> I replaced two Rainbird 3500 rotors that weren't throwing as far as I needed with Rainbird 5004-PC-SAM-PRS rotors. The *fun* part was digging out the funny pipe, cutting it, and installing new sized 3/4" fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down an app of FAS with the new replacement Chapin 24V. Also did an app of Greene County Fert 18-0-1, 0-0-2 and RGS. Also put down half a bag in the front and half in the back of 15-3-7. Might be the last feeding for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not your job to sell me someone else's product, but my question is out of legitimate curiosity. What sold you on the RGS humic products? It seems to be an extremely long game. I'd wondered if I split my yard in half, and applied RGS to half for ten years and no RGS to the other half for ten years, would I be able to tell a difference? The impression I got from talking with Auburn's soil and turfgrass POCs, is, don't bother/not worth the money (not suggesting it doesn't work, but may be negligible impact), but on the other hand, I've seen documents from VA tech and Clemson that suggest there is an impact. I guess my real question is - How do you know it's working/improving anything?
Click to expand...

Check my renovation thread for my response. I feel it's a better thread to discuss this, or perhaps we can create one?


----------



## wardconnor

Some ultra fine turf in Cozumel Mexico

I have no idea what kind of grass it is.

Almost looks like fine fescue but I know it is not being that it's in the Caribbean.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> Some ultra fine turf in Cozumel Mexico
> 
> I have no idea what kind of grass it is.
> 
> Almost looks like fine fescue but I know it is not being that it's in the Caribbean.


I'd vote for Zoysia


----------



## ken-n-nancy

How close is that grass to the ocean? Seashore paspalum is frequently used in areas that receive salt spray, but I have no idea if that's what it looks like up close.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Laid down prodiamine and a mix of certainty and celicius. Raise HC to .675.


----------



## MsTin

Bought a Stihl KombiSystem weedwacker and blower. We will see how it holds up, or better yet, how I will hold up.


----------



## J_nick

I got about 1/4" of 100% slow release Hydrogen Dioxide applied to the lawn this afternoon. I'm pretty happy about how evenly it was distributed.


----------



## dfw_pilot

:lol:


----------



## ken-n-nancy

J_nick said:


> I got about 1/4" of 100% slow release Hydrogen Dioxide applied to the lawn this afternoon. I'm pretty happy about how evenly it was distributed.


Purty!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

J_nick said:


> I got about 1/4" of 100% slow release Hydrogen Dioxide applied to the lawn this afternoon. I'm pretty happy about how evenly it was distributed.


Looks like the spreader was properly calibrated! :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> I got about 1/4" of 100% slow release Hydrogen Dioxide applied to the lawn this afternoon. I'm pretty happy about how evenly it was distributed.


You better turn on the irrigation and wash that into the soil! :spiteful:


----------



## Ware

We got some of that pea size hail from the same line of storms, but it was at 1:15 this morning so I didn't get any pics to share. Also, 1.91" of rain.


----------



## wardconnor

ken-n-nancy said:


> How close is that grass to the ocean? Seashore paspalum is frequently used in areas that receive salt spray, but I have no idea if that's what it looks like up close.


I was about 100 ft from the ocean inside a dolphin sanctuary swim with dolphins thing. The grass was interesting. It looked matted down and looked like it had taken a lot of wear.
It was in a area that sea water would not splash on it but close enough to get all the ocean water in the air.

Fun place and vacation.


----------



## Redtenchu

This was taken before I cut Saturday. Lots of worm activity next to my foundation. When I have this much activity I take a push broom over the area to knock it down before I cut.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> This was taken before I cut Saturday. Lots of worm activity next to my foundation. When I have this much activity I take a push broom over the area to knock it down before I cut.


Wow, much more or let it go longer and you'd need a drag mat. Earthworms are doing some good aeration for you.


----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


> Earthworms are doing some good aeration for you.


#Winning


----------



## MsTin

I can't tell earthworms vs fire ants. I always assume fire ants. I'm not one to go poking it just to find out.


----------



## J_nick

Picked up some sticks from the 40+ mph northern winds we had over the last couple days. The weather station a couple blocks away got down to 23.5*F this morning. I can already tell I'm going to have some tiger stripes in a few days if not full blown dormancy.


----------



## Redtenchu

Dropped my HOC (a smidget) down to 0.47 and gave the lawn a snip!


----------



## Movingshrub

Post sprigging pre-em, round 1. Monument to follow.


----------



## SGrabs33

Re-edged the back yard and extended a flower bed in the front. Removed about 4sqft of my nicest Bermuda


----------



## Movingshrub

Pre-em application round 2 - applied prodiamine last night and irrigated in this morning.


----------



## raldridge2315

Nothing on the actual lawn. I put my new Vonhaus Dethacher/Aerator together. Well, yes I did try it on an out of the way place. The cold snap has past. High today is 75. Sunday will be 80. I'm ready for spring. Who's with me?


----------



## raldridge2315

Nothing on the actual lawn. I put my new Vonhaus Dethacher/Aerator together. Well, yes I did try it on an out of the way place. The cold snap has past. High today is 75. Sunday will be 80. I'm ready for spring. Who's with me?


----------



## raldridge2315

Nothing on the actual lawn. I put my new Vonhaus Dethacher/Aerator together. Well, yes I did try it on an out of the way place. The cold snap has past. High today is 75. Sunday will be 80. I'm ready for spring. Who's with me?


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed the yard, sprayed chelated iron on the front before Halloween. You can see the difference in the two photos.


----------



## Redtenchu

social port said:


> .


Got the Landscape Blade today! I've very excited to play with it!


----------



## bretben55

Cut the yard to 5/8". Dropped 50 lbs of perennial rye grass seed between the front and back grass. Then spread Milo.


----------



## Suaverc118

Redtenchu said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Landscape Blade today! I've very excited to play with it!
Click to expand...

Where did you get it from and is it universal fit? I have a Ryobi batter powered edger


----------



## Redtenchu

Suaverc118 said:


> Where did you get it from and is it universal fit? I have a Ryobi batter powered edger


It was gifted to me from Social Port who won it in the TLF 500 member/20,000 post GIVEAWAY!


----------



## Suaverc118

Redtenchu said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get it from and is it universal fit? I have a Ryobi batter powered edger
> 
> 
> 
> It was gifted to me from Social Port who won it in the TLF 500 member/20,000 post GIVEAWAY!
Click to expand...

That's awesome!! I need one because my edging isn't always even/straight.


----------



## Suaverc118

Can't find it amazon. Is there something comparable I can find either Amazon or home Depot?


----------



## Redtenchu

Suaverc118 said:


> Can't find it amazon. Is there something comparable I can find either Amazon or home Depot?


Something like this would be similar if you're looking for a low cost option.

VonHaus 2 in 1 Cordless Grass Shears Hedge Trimmer Handheld Wheeled Extension Handle https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010TCY3YC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_0s2.zbVGFP0X4


----------



## Movingshrub

Cut the grass/mulched the leaves and applied the last step of poa annua control, monument 75wg, for this year.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Laid down some double fat stripes, and blew off the leaves on the side of the yard. Have some rain in the forecast, so I'll be putting down PreM in the back yard and my neighbor's yard. Still in the 80's here.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cut the grass, probably for the last time this season. After that spread Bayer weed and feed granular. I have so many bags of this stuff I got to use it up.


----------



## Suaverc118

Cut, edged and blew my yard. Still holding up pretty well.





Was wondering if I could fertilizer with some milorganite???


----------



## Ware

Suaverc118 said:


> Was wondering if I could fertilizer with some milorganite???


The general rule I follow is ~1/2 lb of Nitrogen per thousand 4-6 weeks before the first expected frost.


----------



## Suaverc118

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering if I could fertilizer with some milorganite???
> 
> 
> 
> The general rule I follow is ~1/2 lb of Nitrogen per thousand 4-6 weeks before the first expected frost.
Click to expand...

I kinda new that, but wasn't sure how the organic version would work out differently. So I guess it applies to all. I feel sad that pretty soon my green grass won't be green anymore. Lol. I fertilized about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Suaverc118

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering if I could fertilizer with some milorganite???
> 
> 
> 
> The general rule I follow is ~1/2 lb of Nitrogen per thousand 4-6 weeks before the first expected frost.
Click to expand...

Can I go by this for further weather or so you prefer a better one? I feel like I can still fertilizer by looking at this. And if I can still fertilizer, what is a good one to use?


----------



## JohnP

Suaverc118 said:


> Can I go by this for further weather or so you prefer a better one? I feel like I can still fertilizer by looking at this. And if I can still fertilizer, what is a good one to use?


You might want to do some searching, down in Texas you're warm season vs the cool season regimen that I think was being referenced above with frost information.


----------



## Ware

Suaverc118 said:


> Can I go by this for further weather or so you prefer a better one? I feel like I can still fertilizer by looking at this. And if I can still fertilizer, what is a good one to use?


I would use something like this.


----------



## Redtenchu

JohnP said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I go by this for further weather or so you prefer a better one? I feel like I can still fertilizer by looking at this. And if I can still fertilizer, what is a good one to use?
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to do some searching, down in Texas you're warm season vs the cool season regimen that I think was being referenced above with frost information.
Click to expand...

.5N/1k @ 4-6 weeks before the first expected frost is very much on point with Bermuda.

Edit: I wouldn't recommend Milo for the last feeding, maybe some 34-0-0, or 10-10-10 if your local county extension recommends it.


----------



## Suaverc118

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I go by this for further weather or so you prefer a better one? I feel like I can still fertilizer by looking at this. And if I can still fertilizer, what is a good one to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would use something like this.
Click to expand...

Damnit, that's hard for me to understand. How do you read this?


----------



## Ware

Suaverc118 said:


> Damnit, that's hard for me to understand. How do you read this?


Or this.


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, that's hard for me to understand. How do you read this?
> 
> 
> 
> Or this.
Click to expand...

Wow Weird has 104 more growing days than I do


----------



## Suaverc118

Ok that's more like it! So I still have some time if I put some down by tomorrow.


----------



## JohnP

Redtenchu said:


> .5N/1k @ 4-6 weeks before the first expected frost is very much on point with Bermuda.


Whoops...I'm kind of blind....and dumb...I ventured into the Warm Season thread when I thought I was in the Cool Season thread...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Put down my PreM in my back yard, and both of the neighbor's front yards. Expecting about 0.5" of rain in the next two days, we sure could use it. It's been a few weeks since we got any help from Mother Nature. I expect it to be a dry winter here.


----------



## Redtenchu

JohnP said:


> Whoops...I'm kind of blind....and dumb...I ventured into the Warm Season thread when I thought I was in the Cool Season thread...


Lol, I've done the same! No worries.


----------



## Suaverc118

Redtenchu said:


> JohnP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I go by this for further weather or so you prefer a better one? I feel like I can still fertilizer by looking at this. And if I can still fertilizer, what is a good one to use?
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to do some searching, down in Texas you're warm season vs the cool season regimen that I think was being referenced above with frost information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .5N/1k @ 4-6 weeks before the first expected frost is very much on point with Bermuda.
> 
> Edit: I wouldn't recommend Milo for the last feeding, maybe some 34-0-0, or 10-10-10 if your local county extension recommends it.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy. Is there a reason why you choose one over the other? What about 15-15-15, 14-20-4?


----------



## Redtenchu

Suaverc118 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> .5N/1k @ 4-6 weeks before the first expected frost is very much on point with Bermuda.
> 
> Edit: I wouldn't recommend Milo for the last feeding, maybe some 34-0-0, or 10-10-10 if your local county extension recommends it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. Is there a reason why you choose one over the other? What about 15-15-15, 14-20-4?
Click to expand...

No reason, just typed 10-10-10 because that's what I used for my last feeding in October.


----------



## Suaverc118

After I verticut and scalped my yard a few months ago I used Lesco 15-15-15


----------



## Suaverc118

Redtenchu said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> .5N/1k @ 4-6 weeks before the first expected frost is very much on point with Bermuda.
> 
> Edit: I wouldn't recommend Milo for the last feeding, maybe some 34-0-0, or 10-10-10 if your local county extension recommends it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. Is there a reason why you choose one over the other? What about 15-15-15, 14-20-4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason, just typed 10-10-10 because that's what I used for my last feeding in October.
Click to expand...

I went with the 14-20-4 again. Or should I stick with 15-15-15 since I last used 14-20-4 about 5 wks ago? Does it matter?


----------



## high leverage

Suaverc118 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. Is there a reason why you choose one over the other? What about 15-15-15, 14-20-4?
> 
> 
> 
> No reason, just typed 10-10-10 because that's what I used for my last feeding in October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went with the 14-20-4 again. Or should I stick with 15-15-15 since I last used 14-20-4 about 5 wks ago? Does it matter?
Click to expand...

Without a soil rest you're shooting in the dark. When you get one you'll be very surprised especially if you've been using 14-20-4 or the 15-15-15 very often on the past. Using "complete" fertilizers too often usually leads to high levels of phosphorus and potassium. At least around here most lawns and garden already have adequate amounts of these nutrients. Also once sufficient levels of phosphorus and potassium are reached they stay in the soil for long periods of time.

For the last two season I haven't applied any phosphorus or potassium to my lawn and my levels are still excessive. Nitrogen was the only thing it needed.


----------



## Suaverc118

high leverage said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason, just typed 10-10-10 because that's what I used for my last feeding in October.
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the 14-20-4 again. Or should I stick with 15-15-15 since I last used 14-20-4 about 5 wks ago? Does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a soil rest you're shooting in the dark. When you get one you'll be very surprised especially if you've been using 14-20-4 or the 15-15-15 very often on the past. Using "complete" fertilizers too often usually leads to high levels of phosphorus and potassium. At least around here most lawns and garden already have adequate amounts of these nutrients. Also once sufficient levels of phosphorus and potassium are reached they stay in the soil for long periods of time.
> 
> For the last two season I haven't applied any phosphorus or potassium to my lawn and my levels are still excessive. Nitrogen was the only thing it needed.
Click to expand...

Sent you a PM


----------



## wardconnor

JohnP said:


> Whoops...I'm kind of blind....and dumb...I ventured into the Warm Season thread when I thought I was in the Cool Season thread...


No shame in this. I love the warm season threads. There is a lot to be learned here about cutting low. A lot of their techniques they use to cut low work for me and my cool season lawn. Like scalping low and then maintaining it a little higher height than the scalp height. The verticutting.... ohhhhh verticutting is gold.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Just waiting for the grass to go dormant so I can paint it.


----------



## SGrabs33

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Just waiting for the grass to go dormant so I can paint it.


Wouldn't mind seeing a walk through of this!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

[/quote]

Wouldn't mind seeing a walk through of this!
[/quote]
I will take a video and figure out the YouTube. Meanwhile. Here is a part of my back cut much higher that 3/4. I think it's around 2.5 and has been brown for a couple weeks.


----------



## Redtenchu

I gave the front and back a cut, here is some pictures of the back lawn.

Before:


After:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> I gave the front and back a cut, here is some pictures of the back lawn.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


Oooooh, pictures of Red's mysterious backyard :lol: Why couldn't you have done that a week ago  Looks much better all cleaned up.


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Oooooh, pictures of Red's mysterious backyard :lol: Why couldn't you have done that a week ago  Looks much better all cleaned up.


Trust me, I wanted too. Sometimes events don't play out in my favor, and I had to prioritize.


----------



## Suaverc118

Mowed and edged my yard at 1.5"


----------



## SGrabs33

I noticed someone has been crawling through the yard. He seems to be keeping to the mulch beds and also the drainage lines I installed last year. Any ideas? Moles? Voles?


----------



## J_nick

SGrabs33 said:


> I noticed someone has been crawling through the yard. He seems to be keeping to the mulch beds and also the drainage lines I installed last year. Any ideas? Moles? Voles?


Mole


----------



## SGrabs33

J_nick said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed someone has been crawling through the yard. He seems to be keeping to the mulch beds and also the drainage lines I installed last year. Any ideas? Moles? Voles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mole
Click to expand...

Wonderful. I wonder if he made any holes in my corrugated pipe.


----------



## Suaverc118

Mowed front and back at 1.5"as well as edged.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Put down dithiopyr WSG . Man does it stink.


----------



## Redtenchu

Bagged some leaves with my Honda HRR216, and took the reel out to clean up a few spots.


----------



## Ware

The job I hate the most... trimming shrubs. There are about 110 of them, and I probably touched 2/3 of them with the Stihl hedge trimmer today. There are also about ~75 Liriopes that I will cut back later this winter. I enjoy having a full landscape to break things up, but I just do not enjoy trimming shrubs.

I'll be heading back out in a few to give the front yard what I hope is a final cut. :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009

Edged, mowed down to 5/8", threw more seed down, and sprayed a soil conditioner. It's been warm but the rye grass is holding up well.


----------



## Movingshrub

Planted some shrubs and pruned two hydrangeas.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I actually shot this a week before Thanksgiving, but finally got around to getting it made into a short video. I actually was able to sneak in one more mow after this because we got a good bit of rain, and I'll be darned if the grass didn't need mowing again. Of course, there's always leaves to blow off, which seems to be an every other day thing around here.
https://youtu.be/N19S8jNkwYs


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Colonel K0rn said:


> I actually shot this a week before Thanksgiving, but finally got around to getting it made into a short video. ...


Great to see the whole family out hand-pulling crab grass! (Been there, done that...)

Thanks for making and posting the video!

(Also particularly liked the choice of opening music! Reminiscent of the Vince Guaraldi Trio.)


----------



## trc

Grass went dormant and built a snowman. 

Just last week:


Today:


----------



## Killbuzz

I was so excited to see it snow here the other night. Not because I like snow but because I thought my grass was finally going to go dormant...I was wrong.



This morning I had to bring out the lawn brush and pick up some leaves. I'm looking forward to using it in the spring after I scalp. It does a great job picking up all the dead clipping. Here's a quick video of it in action.


----------



## Redtenchu

Killbuzz said:


> This morning I had to bring out the lawn brush and pick up some leaves. I'm looking forward to using it in the spring after I scalp. It does a great job picking up all the dead clipping. Here's a quick video of it in action.


Thanks for the video! I was courious how well the brush would work rotating in that direction, appeared to be picking up a lot of material with the leafs.


----------



## FRD135i

Watched my rye grow, gonna mow once it dries out. Got 3 inches of rain in 24 hours.


----------



## Redtenchu

FRD135i said:


> Watched my rye grow...


It's very green! Nice job.


----------



## FRD135i

Redtenchu said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched my rye grow...
> 
> 
> 
> It's very green! Nice job.
Click to expand...

It's not Ware status but its keeping my dirt from washing away, Haha!


----------



## raldridge2315

Well, I finally raked leaves in the back today. I don't have any tree in the yard any more except for a row of Lelend Cypress across the back property line. Seems like I get more leaves from the neighbors now than when I had my own oak trees. It's supposed to get down really cold tonight, like 14 degrees, with winds out of the North at 15 - 25mph.


----------



## g-man

raldridge2315 said:


> It's supposed to get down really cold tonight, like 14 degrees, with winds out of the North at 15 - 25mph.


Sorry, but that ain't cold. Monday high is supposed to be 3F and the low is -15F.

-a cool season guy that ventured into the warm season folder.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Finally saw that all the leaves have dropped off of the overgrown lot next door, and decided that I'm going to rent a pole saw and cut off all the limbs/trees/sticks/vines and anything else that grows over/under/through the fence line in 2 weeks. I've got a business conference to go to on Tue-Sun, so that's the earliest I'll be able to get to it. Most of the weather has been in the high 40's, low 50's this week, but we're expecting freezing rain tonight. Might be a cold night to watch fireworks.

However, I'm going to be on the lookout for all sorts of firework debris that winds up on the front yard tomorrow. My neighborhood has a lot of people that love to shoot off fireworks, and not the small firecrackers... lots of mortars and scared doggos.


----------



## mrigney

Actually sprayed some Prodiamine yesterday before the Arctic Chill (by north Alabama standards) made it here. First time using the backpack sprayer. Did a test spray...took a little more water to spray the yard than I thought it would, but went a little light on the Prod just in case that happened.

Also managed to work out a deal for a McLane yesterday. Will be picking it up on Thursday! Now can't wait for spring green up!


----------



## Ware

IBTL :lol:

I mowed my PRG for the last time in 2017 - and made video of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

St. Augustine is still very green in 80% of the yard. Probably be toast after this weekend but it seems to hang on late. Contrast the Bermuda which has been gone for a month. Didn't do a full St. Augustine shot because there's so many leaves in the yard. Also it's night...


----------



## J_nick

This thread is now locked. Please post in the 2018 thread.


----------

